# Ultimate After-Market Head Unit Review Thread



## Dash

There are plenty of scattered threads around the forum about various different aftermarket units and often people ask and the odd one is suggested without any further information. 📚

So everybody - time to contribute 🤓 - write a review of your aftermarket head unit and post it here, or even on another thread. I (or a mod) can periodically update this thread with links to the relevant post.

*Reviews
2021*

Wbfboltonc on PX6
*2020*

af_135y on Atoto SA102
idbpalacei on Kenwwod DMX8019DABS
pashkito on Dynavin TT PRO
andy mac on Pioneer SPH-250DAB
*2019*

edgejedi on Sony XAV-AX3005DB DAB
*2018*

simestt on Kenwood DMX7017DABS
rory182 on Xtrons PB76ATTP
SuperShines on Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB
CurryMan on Alpine ILX-700
*2017*

dadsincharge on Naval Comet HU
arpuc on Kenwood DMX7017DABS
alexharvey52 on Xtrons PB76ATTAP
*2016*

Anth1234 on the XTRONS PF75ATTAR
Stealth69 on the XTRONS PF75ATTA
ADB on the Adayo D90-8605
NickHealy85 on the Pioneer SPH-DA120
Berniethebolt on the Dynavin N6 TT

*Guides*

Wellhouse's Mk2 tt stereo changeout/build
tttony's Installing rear screen DAB aerial amp module
SwissJetPilot's MK2 TT (8J) Reverse Camera Wiring Diagram
gog's RNS-e SDS how to (long post)
Xtron FAQ

*Writing your review*
Try and cover these points on your review

Manufacturer, Model, the year you bought it and the approximate retail price at the time
A photo powered on, a photo powered off
Steering wheel integration - how much works
DIS integration - how much works
Interface, how is media sorted and interacted with?
Sat-nav, who provides it, are there map updates available, can custom POI be added, speed camera alerts?
If Android etc, what version, and does it appear to be up-datable?
Media support (DAB, MP3, CD, DVD, FLAC, 3.5mm socket, AMI, whatever)
Connectivity (Bluetooth (just streaming, or other functions?), screen sharing, wifi, 3/4G, carrier pigeon)
Ease of installation (we don't need a guide, just if there are any gotchas specific for this model)
Most important of all: what does it sound like? Is there any EQ or adjustment available to the sound?


----------



## anth1234

Hi all and thank you Dash for allowing me to kick off this thread.

*Manufacturer: *XTRONS
*Model: *PF75ATTAR
*Purchased: *August 2016
*Retail Price: *$495.23AUD (Purchased from eBay store. Was significantly cheaper than the manufacturer website)










*Steering wheel integration:* Very good. Everything works. The volume scroller works great and pushing in mutes the audio. The voice control button will answer/hang up a phone call. The directional scroller works to change song or radio station. The directional scroller will not work with Spotify.

*DIS integration:* OK at best. Radio stations are displayed as a mHz figure on the DIS, not RDS name. Volume will show up when you change it, but often will show up and not disappear. If you use the onboard CD deck, it will read out the elapsed time as a 00:00:00 figure. I only use Spotify on my headunit so the top part of the DIS is blank.

*Interface:* Pretty good for driving. Looks very smart and is easy to use on the move. There is a file manager to reach all the back end stuff but there are 'apps' for CD, Radio, and external. There is a feature called "Element" which allows you to choose any colour for the faceplate illumination. The red matches the original lighting. No need to ground a parking brake check wire either, playing of video while driving can be activated by software. Additionally, there is a "Factory Settings" mode which allows you to get into the back-end of the software. This allows you to do things like alter the functionality of buttons on the face panel and change the Android splash screen to a provided car logo (Audi is included), or you can make your own and apply it. I've made an RNS-E copy which is attached below.










I apologise if TTForum has reduced the size or quality, contact me if you require it in full size.

*Satnav:* I elected to use iGo Navigation. Seems as though TomTom has lost their way over the years... I paid $27AUD for Australian maps, an additional fee (I don't remember) for Text to Speech which includes various voices in various languages, some do announce street names. I then paid an additional $5 for alerts which includes speed camera databases. It's very handy. I recommend changing the speed warnings to visual only and then activation of such warnings to 110% of limit. The Audi TT speedometer is very accurate and I was having my music interrupted every few seconds to tell me about my unsafe 1km/h over the speed limit habits. The map purchase includes a visual representation of the speed limit for any road also. The Navi button on the screen can be assigned to the app of the owners choice, it is originally assigned to Google Maps. Pressing the button again will return you to the previous screen... For example, I'm in Spotify and press Navi. It will open iGo. If I want to change a song I can simply hit Navi again and Spotify will fill the screen. Navigation will resume when Navi is reselected.

*Media Support:* There are two included USB cables which can be installed easily as required by the driver. It snaps into the loom. DAB+ is a separate purchase. A single deck CD/DVD player is installed but all audio formats should be playable. A2DP Bluetooth audio is provided but total rubbish so don't bother. The unit supports smartphone screen mirroring for Android or iOS. It's OK, but I found it unreliable. Will disconnect with no warning after a while.

*Connectivity:* Bluetooth is great on this unit, allows me to easily pair a mobile phone or multiple phones. Your phonebook will display on the headunit and it will communicate with a bluetooth OBD tool simultaneously. The headunit has WIFI which is perfect as I have it download my Spotify Premium playlists when I arrive home for offline playing on the go. A 3G dongle can be purchased from manufacturer. Don't waste your money on an external microphone, I asked politely and XTRONS threw this in for free as a gift (I wanted them to throw in the ELM327 Bluetooth OBD tool instead :lol: ). The built in microphone works just fine.

*Ease of Installation:* To somebody more experienced this will be easier. This car uses four anti theft 'slots' to secure the headunit. You need special tools or a rigid thin plastic in each slot to free the headunit. There is a video on youtube of Dension showing how to remove the Audi Symphony. I had a local car audio shop pop it for me, they charged me $20AUD, my local VW dealership offered to do the job for a staggering $250AUD. The loom is very bulky, make sure you tuck it all nicely away before putting the headunit in, the top clips will 90% of the time go in easily, the lower is challenging. Take a better look at the bracket in the car, there's a rail designed for it to slide in on. If it's not in this rail the lower half will not fit. Overall fitment is very good, small gap on right side of unit (closest to driver on RHD) but have had multiple passengers think it was OEM. I used double sided tape and attached the GPS antenna to a metal bar behind the dashboard. Seems to work just fine.

*BEFORE YOU INSTALL: *Decide whether or not you want a back-up camera, if not you need to cut the back-up camera wire and tape it with electrical tape.Otherwise when you select reverse, the music will mute and the screen will go black with an exclamation mark in the centre.

So how does it stack up?

Fitment: 9/10
Audio Quality (Standard Audio Equipment): 7/10
Functionality and Flexibility: 8/10
Speed and Performance: 6/10 due to the user being required to clear cache regularly.
Overall integration: 8/10

Total Ranking: 7.5/10
Final Comments: For me, Satnav is mandatory in a car. I'm no fan of standalone GPS, and having a mobile phone free standing in a cockpit is dangerous. The XTRONS integrates well into the dashboard and is very easy to live with for daily driving. I'm pleased with the unit despite the little nigglies such as the poor cache management. Price was fair, it does what it promises to and customer service is excellent. Though, if the car had RNS-E I would likely not have made the change to XTRONS.

I hope I've been able to make the decision making process easier for potential buyers!


----------



## WoRkZ

anth1234 said:


> I apologise if TTForum has reduced the size or quality, contact me if you require it in full size.


Click on the image to have it shown in the original resolution.

Thanks for your input! Great write-up!


----------



## Stealth69

Buy direct from the xtrons website.... sign up to their news letter as a VIP (which is free) and get 15% off of your first order


----------



## Dash

Thanks for kicking this off Anth, great review. It's really handy to know how people get on with these things in real life so much better than just reading a spec sheet!


----------



## ldhxvs

Dash said:


> Thanks for kicking this off Anth, great review. It's really handy to know how people get on with these things in real life so much better than just reading a spec sheet!


Agreed!!

@anth1234
would you recommend this unit based on sound quality and performance compared to the stock sound systems?


----------



## anth1234

ldhxvs said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for kicking this off Anth, great review. It's really handy to know how people get on with these things in real life so much better than just reading a spec sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!!
> 
> @anth1234
> would you recommend this unit based on sound quality and performance compared to the stock sound systems?
Click to expand...

First thoughts following the removal of the Audi Symphony were that the XTRONS headunit sounds no where near as good. As expected though. They do stammer on about the graphical live EQ, which is great but I feel a lot of low-end frequencies are lost. For the functionality though, this is a fine trade-off. Don't get me wrong, it's not horrible! But it's not nearly as good as the stock unit.

Performance is rather good! RAM fills up quickly and you will have to press the "speed" software button every few days.

I recommend it, best upgrade for the money I think.


----------



## Blaylock1988

Stealth69 said:


> Buy direct from the xtrons website.... sign up to their news letter as a VIP (which is free) and get 15% off of your first order


Dude! If only I were not saving up for MSS springs I would totally get one right now with this discount. Thanks for the heads up!

Edit: I don't have the Xtrons MTCD unit, but my current android MTCB has much better music quality from internal storage than my symphony even with the hissing sound. Radio reception is pretty poor though, but I only use Spotify for streaming and Poweramp for external SSD.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

My son has a xtron unit in his golf and were just about to remove it !! 
The sound quality and control is TERRIBLE

The fit and interaction with the car is great but as a sound system it's poor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth69

Looking at the ISO connector that came with mine it will be easy enough to bypass the internal amp with a decent external amp to sort the sound out possibly...... if the sound quality is that shit I will be trying that approach lol


----------



## anth1234

Stealth69 said:


> Buy direct from the xtrons website.... sign up to their news letter as a VIP (which is free) and get 15% off of your first order


I read about this, the shipping is what killed me though. Also the USD conversion was damaging. They have an Australian eBay store (for whatever reason) which worked out cheaper. Good information to know and thanks for sharing anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis

Great Post...I'm thinking of installing one of these in my TTS, it currently has RNS-E with Bose, do you know if it will be a straight forward installation or does the Bose complicate things? Does it come with all the required cables/adapters etc? Will my roof GPS antenna plug stright into this unit? 
I'm quite compitent with eletronics etc.

Cheers


----------



## anth1234

Dino_Donis said:


> Great Post...I'm thinking of installing one of these in my TTS, it currently has RNS-E with Bose, do you know if it will be a straight forward installation or does the Bose complicate things? Does it come with all the required cables/adapters etc? Will my roof GPS antenna plug stright into this unit?
> I'm quite compitent with eletronics etc.
> 
> Cheers


I don't believe the GPS antenna is compatible, but I'm not sure! I have a shark fin on mine but there is an external GPS antenna provided. Does the job fine!

As for BOSE, I'd imagine it'd be plug and play... it connects into stock loom but this may be a question for manufacturer as I have the standard system.

Otherwise it's a straight plug and play! No need to run through the cables to find accessories or any of that trivial shit we used to.

I attached one USB cable to the back of the unit which I ran into the glove box. Hides away beautiful, I am happy to provide pics if required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Removing a rns-e to fit a xtron ???
To gain what ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash

I'd like to swap out my RNS-e at some point, to something that has a better satnav (CoPilot has been a favourite of mine for ages), but most importantly one with a better amp/equaliser in it. If you don't have Bose the output of the HU isn't fantastic.


----------



## ReTTro fit

My sons xtron is output to his Rockford fossgate amps, and subs 
The audio control is terrible 
All relied on there graphic eq which is shite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony

"If you don't have Bose the output of the HU isn't fantastic". Non-Bose factory systems do not use the power amp sections of the HU. All speakers are powered by the amp in the boot.


----------



## Dino_Donis

ReTTro fit said:


> Removing a rns-e to fit a xtron ???
> To gain what ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RNS-E is very outdated now. I don't use the sat nav as only 4-digit postcode entry, the maps are expensive and its just very clunky entering stuff plus I have the older model which only supports 2GB SD cards which is very frustrating. Also not able to stream bluetooth music from phone. I use my phone for sat nav and i have a choice of what app to use - i usually use Google maps/Here...
I've had my TTS for over 5 years now and feel it just needs modernising inside - and no I can't afford a MK3!


----------



## R3AP4R

I hada BOSE Sat Nav unit! Last week just replaced the system with:

1) Pioneer App Radio. 
2) Steering wheel controls.
3) Twin USB's in glove.
3) Stunning Hertz Fronts + Tweeters. 
4) Hertz Amp in boot, 
5) JL Sub in boot!

All hidden under the normal boot and sounds a million times better that standard!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bose is totally independent from the stereo / Nav, has nothing to do with which stereo you have mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Dino_Donis said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing a rns-e to fit a xtron ???
> To gain what ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> RNS-E is very outdated now. I don't use the sat nav as only 4-digit postcode entry, the maps are expensive and its just very clunky entering stuff plus I have the older model which only supports 2GB SD cards which is very frustrating. Also not able to stream bluetooth music from phone. I use my phone for sat nav and i have a choice of what app to use - i usually use Google maps/Here...
> I've had my TTS for over 5 years now and feel it just needs modernising inside - and no I can't afford a MK3!
Click to expand...

I have rns-e with full 7 digit postcode entry, I also have full SDS so I can just tell it the postcode 
Tune2air module on my Ami unit allows full streaming of music etc

Agreed it was quiet expensive to do it all but I wanted to stay oem just to show it could all be done for when I was retro fitting stuff for people

If i was to go aftermarket I'd be going for something like the pioneer / carplay unit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis

Do you know the maximum MicroSD card size that can be used? can they be filled up?
Is it possible to put a large flash device say 128GB on the end of the USB cable and play all the audio files?

Is the unit supplied with the correct adapter cable to between the loom and new unit?

Did you get the OBDII adapter?

Cheers


----------



## anth1234

Dino_Donis said:


> Do you know the maximum MicroSD card size that can be used? can they be filled up?
> Is it possible to put a large flash device say 128GB on the end of the USB cable and play all the audio files?
> 
> Is the unit supplied with the correct adapter cable to between the loom and new unit?
> 
> Did you get the OBDII adapter?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dino, I'm sorry I'm unsure... I think it has 16gb on board and two microsd adaptors.

Yes it was entirely plug and play, no need for any wiring (I don't know if it's different for bose). Only things you need to do is snap in the additional USB adaptors if you want them, and cut the reverse camera signal wire if you don't install one.

Yes I bought the OBD adaptor. Torque app was included free with the unit. It's pretty useless for my application but reliable and fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anth1234

I'm back with some more pics and information!

So here's a photo of the ELM327 bluetooth adapter by XTRONS. If I remember correctly it was price at around $20AUD. The headunit comes with a few different apps installed. Torque and Dashcommand to name a few, but I seem to have issues connecting to any other app than Torque. Get's stuck saying "Turning Bluetooth On". Seems like a software fault with this version of Android... Works fine with your phone, and torque is OK. Just an issue with some other apps. If anyone can chime in on this issue please do.










Torque is cool, shows things like Coolant temp, Vacuum, Throttle position, RPM, Boost and I believe has the capabilities to install more addons for other variables. It also has a page for 0-100, 1/4 mile, 1/8 mile, total HorsePower etc.

I tried to apply the custom splash screen I posted on the first page... Despite fitting it to XTRONS' specs, it looks poor. Very pixelated and disappointing  Back to the Audi animation...










For those of you wanting to tinker with this, go to "Factory Settings" and enter the password '126'.



















That's my update for the day... Not sure what apps I should get for it... Would be nice if there was a better interface for spotify, like bigger buttons to press while I'm driving.


----------



## Dino_Donis

Thanks for the update...i think I might buy one


----------



## Stealth69

Manufacturer: XTRONS
Model: PF75ATTA
Purchased: September 2016
Retail Price: £269 with ODBII bluetooth adapter, sign up to XTRON VIP and get 15% off of your first order 

Steering wheel integration: Very good. Everything works. The volume scroller works great and pushing in mutes the audio. (I don't have MFW) so can only comment on the volume control

Interface: Pretty good for driving. Looks very smart and is easy to use on the move, the icons are huge and as with any Android device you can customize the screens, move things about etc. It's very slick and very quick with a handy "kill all" rocket to close all apps you have opened whilst dicking around..... like I say it's super speedy and you have no excuse to not have all the things you want where you want them.

Satnav: meh it's on there, all much of a muchness, you just stick the one you know and like on there and off you go.

Media Support: There are two included USB cables which can be installed easily as required by the driver. It snaps into the loom. DAB+ is a separate purchase. A single deck CD/DVD player is installed but all audio formats should be playable. A2DP Bluetooth audio is brilliant with my iPhone, hooked straight up and started streaming direct from Deezer on my phone, easy to control etc but I will be installing Deezer on to the headunit itself to get full functionality and use the IPhone as a hotspot.

Connectivity: Bluetooth is great on this unit, allows me to easily pair a mobile phone and it will communicate with a bluetooth OBD tool simultaneously. The headunit has WIFI which is perfect as I have it downloaded Torque and will get deezer via WIFI. A 3G dongle can be purchased from manufacturer but in this day and age tethering is far easier and cost effective.

Ease of Installation: The removal of the old head unit is a doddle, the fitting of the new headunit and wiring is a doddle, the plugs can and will only go in one hole and one way..... the headunit on the hole however is a bitch, as stated before the top clips in with ease, the bottom..... not so much.... absolute twat.... and yes I did bleed for this bastid!!!

BEFORE YOU INSTALL: (as stated by Anth1234) - Decide whether or not you want a back-up camera, if not you need to cut the back-up camera wire and tape it with electrical tape.Otherwise when you select reverse, the music will mute and the screen will go black with an exclamation mark in the centre.

So how does it stack up?

Fitment: 9/10
Audio Quality (Standard Audio Equipment): 7/10
Functionality and Flexibility: 8/10
Speed and Performance: 8/10 due to the user being required to clear cache regularly.
Overall integration: 10/10 (just because it does everything I am capable of doing)

Total Ranking: 8.5/10

Final Comments: Can be a twat to fit so go in with some patience, the airbag light can be pesky, make sure the clips don't fire off when you remove it from the old headunit. I don't know what everyone is banging on about re: sound quality, it's ok to be fair but then I'm not running Bose so maybe this makes a difference...... no hissing or popping, it's plenty good enough for what I and 90% of the world will need, certainly won't meet the requirements of audiophiles. All in all good purchase and happy with what I got


----------



## Dash

Thanks for the review, seems like the XTRONS units are popular.


----------



## Bobo2211

Stealth69, have you checked the rear speakers? how is the volume of them?


----------



## Stealth69

Bobo2211 said:


> Stealth69, have you checked the rear speakers? how is the volume of them?


It's ok, first thing I did after reading reviews on the older version is check that, the car fills with sound, I'm not sure it has the depth in frequency the standard unit had, I think I'm missing some bass but I can't be 100% sure as only now had the car a week before changing the headunit and only drove it twice lol


----------



## Stealth69

Deezer on the unit

xtron 5.1 sound


----------



## andy318is

Is the sound of the XTRON really that bad? I've heard the sound using the standard (non-bose) amp isn't good but I'll be upgrading to aftermarket amps & speakers etc...


----------



## Stealth69

Nope the sounds really isn't all that bad to be fair to the unit!


----------



## Dino_Donis

I've just recieved my unit today so will be installing it later..I have RNS-E+Bose+Sub Will be interesting to see how it sounds. I had a quick look in the box and the unit looks quite good and really mirrors the RNS-E original unit but the screen is slightly larger as doesn't need the rotating bezel etc. A couple of guys here where I work have just bought them for other cars and have been impressed...


----------



## rajanm1

Dino_Donis said:


> I've just recieved my unit today so will be installing it later..I have RNS-E+Bose+Sub Will be interesting to see how it sounds. I had a quick look in the box and the unit looks quite good and really mirrors the RNS-E original unit but the screen is slightly larger as doesn't need the rotating bezel etc. A couple of guys here where I work have just bought them for other cars and have been impressed...


Be interesting to see your thoughts of what it sounds like with bose installed. On a Sony head unit I had there was a constant hummm and it didn't sound great but might pull the trigger if this one's decent enough.


----------



## Dieseljuice

Hi - I'm interested too as wife's TT none Bose is terrible and looks even worse!

Been thinking of RNS-E but is Xtron better?....Which model for year 2013 S-Line TT?


----------



## Dino_Donis

So I just did a temporary install of the Xtron unit in my TTS which has RNS-E + Bose Plus I fitted a removable sub some years ago I have a control for it upfront so I can fine tune the gain, cut off frequency & phase. I've had the TTS for over 5 years so I'm well used to the sound. I was disappointed after I bought the car as I thought that the Bose system lacked really low bass hence why I fitted the sub...
I've only had a quick play so will just summarise my initial thoughts:-
Pros
> The unit looks good both when its on and Off and looks very similar to the RNS-E unit
> The installation was very simple just a case of removing the old unit and connecting up the loom.
> It is very customisable as it runs android. Lots of settings to tweak.
> Lots of connections options, Wifi, Bluetooth (Phone & music streaming),DVD, Aux in, Camera Inputs etc.
> Cheap (£300) compared to RNS-E (£1,800 option).
> Use whatever Sat nav app you like.

Cons
> The sound quality is not as good as the original unit, Its not as rich, less dynamic range especially at the low end. I can tweak it to some extent with the built in equaliser plus my sub controls but I think without a sub the sound would be fairly tinny, fine if you are not into punchy bass but I am 
> The Micro SD cards are only SDHC compatible - max of 32GB and won't play SDXC cards. I believe the same is true for the USB but have't tested yet.
> The unit take about 1 minute to boot however there are setting to prevent it from shutting down fully so it comes on straight away if you make a quick stop (programmable up to 2 hours).
> Although supplied with a gps antenna, it would have been good to have been supplied with an adapter to plug the roof one in for better reception.

I plan to fit the unit properly at the weekend so will update after that...I guess my initial thoughts are good however there is a sacrifice on sound quality to have an massive improvement in functionality and features....


----------



## Stealth69

My Bluetooth drops to the phone, not sure why...... may be a distance thing, will try closer...... it never loses connection to the obd2 connector so it's not the unit itself.

Had something odd today in that i was steaming over a2dp then switched to deezer (installed on unit) when I used the steering wheel to ch age track it skipped track on deezer and a2dp and started playing both........ what a freaking noise that was lol


----------



## Dino_Donis

I can't seem to turn the unit on when the ignition is off, I had a look for a setting but can't find it even in the factory settings section. is there a wiring change that I need to do?


----------



## Stealth69

Not sure if mine does or doesn't, will check when I get back to the car this avo........


----------



## Dino_Donis

I'm also having an issue whee if I start the unit up with the engine off and say start music playing with a 3rd party app when I start the engine the unit goes blank for a short while and comes back on but the playback doesn't resume..I have to start it manually....I hope I don't need to resort to putting a big capacitor on the power input!


----------



## troopa

I took delivery of a 2011 TT last week and have been heavily researching options for replacing the Symphony headunit that came in the car. It has no BT or USB, just an aux jack.

So I thought I would do a quick summary of the options that have left me quite unsure of what to pick:

*RNS-E*
Obviously stock Audi would be nice, the price vs features however is hard to justify as is the additional expense of the maps which I would have to get separately as I would need them for South Africa. Would need to borrow a Vagcom to get everything setup correctly but that shouldnt be too much hassle.

*Double Din*
I looked at the Pioneer App Radio options. Aesthetically the worst look in my opinion. CarPlay is nice but app support is very restricted. Pioneer Apps available in addition to CarPlay for things like Waze however this requires changing a setting and using a different USB cable every time you swap. Requires Connect2 kit which adds another 100 quid (with shipping) over the cost of the unit.

*MTCD Units*
Aliexpress Android based units, cheap, have a very stock look with the physical buttons and come as an all in 1 package. The main reason that these concern me is boot speed issues. To me 30s+ sounds like a hell of a long time to wait every time you start your car perhaps people with any of these android units could clarify exactly how long they take to boot and any steps taken to mitigate it. I understand the standby can be set to 2 hours but in my daily use this would not make much difference. Other than that its a lot more fiddly than other solutions however I could live with most of that, have spent a lot of time installing custom roms and tweaking android phones in the past.

Only other real dislike is the poor DIS interface that seems to get confused and print weird symbols onto your center display. If its not fixable then would really prefer if this could be turned off / disabled. Probably the simplest solution would be to just use the Speedo screen instead so you dont see that info text.

*Nexus Install*
Not 100% sold on the look of some of the nexus installs, again having physical buttons helps a unit look stock and makes it more user friendly. Still a full nexus tablet is attractive as an option and potentially solves the boot issues of the MTCD units. Still requires a headunit & a Connect2 cable to get the steering integration etc. and is a fiddly setup to get all the power, usb host, usb hubs and other bits and pieces connected. Will also require DIY to get the unit neatly mounted into a double din facia that comes with the connect2 kit or ebay.

Anyway, that's my very brief summary of the different options that are available. If there are ways to mitigate the boot time issues I would probably be going for a MTCD type unit. It does seem that there will be some new ones being released next month with 2Gb ram, not sure how much that will speed things up though.


----------



## Ricky88

I wonder why the Chinese Android units are slow to boot in the Audi's, My friend has one in his mk5 R32 and it is up and running almost instantly when the car is started?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Troopa

NO audi oem stereo for the tt has Bluetooth !! Not even the rns-e

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis

Ricky88 said:


> I wonder why the Chinese Android units are slow to boot in the Audi's, My friend has one in his mk5 R32 and it is up and running almost instantly when the car is started?


There's a setting to keep the unit in standby mode so that if you stop for a while the unit will come on straight away on my Xtron this can be set for a maximum of 2 hours before the unit shuts down and has to boot up fully after that...


----------



## Ricky88

Dino_Donis said:


> Ricky88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why the Chinese Android units are slow to boot in the Audi's, My friend has one in his mk5 R32 and it is up and running almost instantly when the car is started?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a setting to keep the unit in standby mode so that if you stop for a while the unit will come on straight away on my Xtron this can be set for a maximum of 2 hours before the unit shuts down and has to boot up fully after that...
Click to expand...

Interesting, I wonder if my friends unit is draining the battery slowly then to enable it to 'fast boot' every time? I mean Xtrons must have a 2 hour limit for a reason? I think I would rather wait a few seconds for the unit to boot than to potentially have a non starting car due to flat battery!


----------



## ADB

troopa said:


> *MTCD Units*
> Aliexpress Android based units, cheap, have a very stock look with the physical buttons and come as an all in 1 package. The main reason that these concern me is boot speed issues. To me 30s+ sounds like a hell of a long time to wait every time you start your car perhaps people with any of these android units could clarify exactly how long they take to boot and any steps taken to mitigate it. I understand the standby can be set to 2 hours but in my daily use this would not make much difference. Other than that its a lot more fiddly than other solutions however I could live with most of that, have spent a lot of time installing custom roms and tweaking android phones in the past.
> 
> Only other real dislike is the poor DIS interface that seems to get confused and print weird symbols onto your center display. If its not fixable then would really prefer if this could be turned off / disabled. Probably the simplest solution would be to just use the Speedo screen instead so you dont see that info text.


I have an AllWinner R16 based unit (page 10 on this thread - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=870465&start=120) and boot time is about 30-seconds, never actually timed it but that feels about right (I'll time it next time I get in the car). I am not too bothered about the boot up time to be honest?

The DIS integration is a royal pain and the main reason I kept putting the RNS-E back in. However there is a workaround with my unit by changing the Car Model in the advanced menu. In the Extra Settings menu there is an option called 'Model choose' and mine is set to 'A3(5.3.15, CONFIG, RDS, TDA7719, TEF662X)' - I assume A3. If I change this to anything other than A3 the DIS (and steering wheel controls unfortunately) are disabled. This is how I currently have it set.
This is obvioulsy just a software/firmware issue with the MCU/CANBUS adapter, however I see no way of solving it without help from the manufacturers.

Andy


----------



## Dino_Donis

So today I've been thinking of how I could improve the sound coming out of the Xtrons unit, I initially thought about changing the internal DACs but that obviously has risk and warranty issues. Then I had a brainwave about using an external USB sound card/DAC but wasn't sure if the drivers would be supported by Android. A quick Google and it looks like Lollipop does have native support for these device  I read a few articles. So it might be possible to add one of these devices to the USB and so bypasses the poor internal circuitry.. The one drawback is that I think the support for fading will probably be lost? but that's no big deal. It should be possible to connect the RCAs in the wiring loom to DAC/Soundcard instead of the unit (via loom/connector)...I think I'll buy a cheap one to test it...

Here a link to an interesting article:-

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Andr...s-USB-DAC-audio-devices-we-go-ears-on_id66399

The DAC in the article is a bit pricey (£139) to experiment with (see below) but there's plenty of cheap ones on Amazon..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...targid=kwd-46241616209&ref=pd_sl_8isx3xo1ga_b


----------



## TT-driver

Anyone mentioned this already:

http://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/audi ... /spc-400tt

not a head unit, but perhaps good fun to install. No hands on experience here...


----------



## Dino_Donis

Stealth69 said:


> Looking at the ISO connector that came with mine it will be easy enough to bypass the internal amp with a decent external amp to sort the sound out possibly...... if the sound quality is that shit I will be trying that approach lol


Looking at how my loom is wired is uses the RCA outputs from the Xtron unit - it comes out of the HU then into a transition board which is encased in heat shrink then then goes to a load of RCA connections which then have mating connectors which interface to the Audi wiring look (to amps). The sound is still disappointing - I have Bose!

I did improve things a little bu going in the factory settings and adjusting the levels under VOICE menu. I turned the system up to max (20) then allows the unit to reboot...

I also tried connecting a USB soundcard which is supposed to be natively supported by Lollipop (works fine on my phone via OTG adapter) but no output from Xtron??? I can only assume they stripped out a load of functionality for this car version??? Shame as this would have been a great sound improvement option....


----------



## Dino_Donis

Some photos of Xtrons unit and comparing to RNS-E in my TTS


----------



## Stealth69

Dino_Donis said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the ISO connector that came with mine it will be easy enough to bypass the internal amp with a decent external amp to sort the sound out possibly...... if the sound quality is that shit I will be trying that approach lol
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at how my loom is wired is uses the RCA outputs from the Xtron unit - it comes out of the HU then into a transition board which is encased in heat shrink then then goes to a load of RCA connections which then have mating connectors which interface to the Audi wiring look (to amps). The sound is still disappointing - I have Bose!
> 
> I did improve things a little bu going in the factory settings and adjusting the levels under VOICE menu. I turned the system up to max (20) then allows the unit to reboot...
> 
> I also tried connecting a USB soundcard which is supposed to be natively supported by Lollipop (works fine on my phone via OTG adapter) but no output from Xtron??? I can only assume they stripped out a load of functionality for this car version??? Shame as this would have been a great sound improvement option....
Click to expand...

On the xda developers website they have custom builds for these headunits, I'm thinking of trying one of these for shits and giggles, not because I feel I need to but because I can't help but play. I wander if one of these custom ROMS would have the drivers back in them to run the external card?!


----------



## ldhxvs

Stealth69 said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the ISO connector that came with mine it will be easy enough to bypass the internal amp with a decent external amp to sort the sound out possibly...... if the sound quality is that shit I will be trying that approach lol
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at how my loom is wired is uses the RCA outputs from the Xtron unit - it comes out of the HU then into a transition board which is encased in heat shrink then then goes to a load of RCA connections which then have mating connectors which interface to the Audi wiring look (to amps). The sound is still disappointing - I have Bose!
> 
> I did improve things a little bu going in the factory settings and adjusting the levels under VOICE menu. I turned the system up to max (20) then allows the unit to reboot...
> 
> I also tried connecting a USB soundcard which is supposed to be natively supported by Lollipop (works fine on my phone via OTG adapter) but no output from Xtron??? I can only assume they stripped out a load of functionality for this car version??? Shame as this would have been a great sound improvement option....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the xda developers website they have custom builds for these headunits, I'm thinking of trying one of these for shits and giggles, not because I feel I need to but because I can't help but play. I wander if one of these custom ROMS would have the drivers back in them to run the external card?!
Click to expand...

Please do so and fill us in what you find


----------



## Dino_Donis

So I had a look at the thing in heat shrink that is between the outputs labelled RCAs on the Xtron and the RCA connectors on leads... it's actually an active circuit almost certainly amplifiers... I'm not sure why they are needed if the unit actually outputs RCA level signals... maybe this is the source of the poor quality?
I also installed some USB sockets in the glove box next to the ipod doc, I had to cut a bit of plactic away as well as make the hole of course...


----------



## andy318is

Excellent investigative work Dino and everyone else who'd chipped in on the Xtron units.

I've very keen to get one of order but at the same time I'm going to be very picky on the SQ of the unit. So I understand fully, the root of the course is the poor quality internal amp? I'm planning on running an external amp(s) for a lovely set of aftermarket components I've got and sub in the boot


----------



## Dino_Donis

andy318is said:


> Excellent investigative work Dino and everyone else who'd chipped in on the Xtron units.
> 
> I've very keen to get one of order but at the same time I'm going to be very picky on the SQ of the unit. So I understand fully, the root of the course is the poor quality internal amp? I'm planning on running an external amp(s) for a lovely set of aftermarket components I've got and sub in the boot


Its not as simple as that unfortunately..The root causes seems to be the Digital to Analogue conversion/pre-amps. So putting external amps on will not cure the problem. This is exactly how I'm currently using the unit i.e. pre-outs (RCAs) then using the car's Amplifiers (Bose). The ideas I have tried are as follows:-
1] 
Do the conversion and pre-amp externally using a USB souncard - Tried this and although it worked with my phone did not work with Xtron unit even though it is running lollipop which supports the USB sound devices.

2]
Sending the sound to external bluetooth receiver - Doesn't appear to be supported either!
Another option might be to see if the amplified output i.e. speaker outputs are any better - would need a speaker-to-RCA adapter though....


----------



## Dino_Donis

anth1234 said:


> Hi all and thank you Dash for allowing me to kick off this thread.
> 
> *Manufacturer: *XTRONS
> *Model: *PF75ATTAR
> *Purchased: *August 2016
> *Retail Price: *$495.23AUD (Purchased from eBay store. Was significantly cheaper than the manufacturer website)
> 
> 
> 
> *Steering wheel integration:* Very good. Everything works. The volume scroller works great and pushing in mutes the audio. The voice control button will answer/hang up a phone call. The directional scroller works to change song or radio station. The directional scroller will not work with Spotify.
> 
> *DIS integration:* OK at best. Radio stations are displayed as a mHz figure on the DIS, not RDS name. Volume will show up when you change it, but often will show up and not disappear. If you use the onboard CD deck, it will read out the elapsed time as a 00:00:00 figure. I only use Spotify on my headunit so the top part of the DIS is blank.
> 
> *Interface:* Pretty good for driving. Looks very smart and is easy to use on the move. There is a file manager to reach all the back end stuff but there are 'apps' for CD, Radio, and external. There is a feature called "Element" which allows you to choose any colour for the faceplate illumination. The red matches the original lighting. No need to ground a parking brake check wire either, playing of video while driving can be activated by software. Additionally, there is a "Factory Settings" mode which allows you to get into the back-end of the software. This allows you to do things like alter the functionality of buttons on the face panel and change the Android splash screen to a provided car logo (Audi is included), or you can make your own and apply it. I've made an RNS-E copy which is attached below.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> I apologise if TTForum has reduced the size or quality, contact me if you require it in full size.
> 
> *Satnav:* I elected to use iGo Navigation. Seems as though TomTom has lost their way over the years... I paid $27AUD for Australian maps, an additional fee (I don't remember) for Text to Speech which includes various voices in various languages, some do announce street names. I then paid an additional $5 for alerts which includes speed camera databases. It's very handy. I recommend changing the speed warnings to visual only and then activation of such warnings to 110% of limit. The Audi TT speedometer is very accurate and I was having my music interrupted every few seconds to tell me about my unsafe 1km/h over the speed limit habits. The map purchase includes a visual representation of the speed limit for any road also. The Navi button on the screen can be assigned to the app of the owners choice, it is originally assigned to Google Maps. Pressing the button again will return you to the previous screen... For example, I'm in Spotify and press Navi. It will open iGo. If I want to change a song I can simply hit Navi again and Spotify will fill the screen. Navigation will resume when Navi is reselected.
> 
> *Media Support:* There are two included USB cables which can be installed easily as required by the driver. It snaps into the loom. DAB+ is a separate purchase. A single deck CD/DVD player is installed but all audio formats should be playable. A2DP Bluetooth audio is provided but total rubbish so don't bother. The unit supports smartphone screen mirroring for Android or iOS. It's OK, but I found it unreliable. Will disconnect with no warning after a while.
> 
> *Connectivity:* Bluetooth is great on this unit, allows me to easily pair a mobile phone or multiple phones. Your phonebook will display on the headunit and it will communicate with a bluetooth OBD tool simultaneously. The headunit has WIFI which is perfect as I have it download my Spotify Premium playlists when I arrive home for offline playing on the go. A 3G dongle can be purchased from manufacturer. Don't waste your money on an external microphone, I asked politely and XTRONS threw this in for free as a gift (I wanted them to throw in the ELM327 Bluetooth OBD tool instead :lol: ). The built in microphone works just fine.
> 
> *Ease of Installation:* To somebody more experienced this will be easier. This car uses four anti theft 'slots' to secure the headunit. You need special tools or a rigid thin plastic in each slot to free the headunit. There is a video on youtube of Dension showing how to remove the Audi Symphony. I had a local car audio shop pop it for me, they charged me $20AUD, my local VW dealership offered to do the job for a staggering $250AUD. The loom is very bulky, make sure you tuck it all nicely away before putting the headunit in, the top clips will 90% of the time go in easily, the lower is challenging. Take a better look at the bracket in the car, there's a rail designed for it to slide in on. If it's not in this rail the lower half will not fit. Overall fitment is very good, small gap on right side of unit (closest to driver on RHD) but have had multiple passengers think it was OEM. I used double sided tape and attached the GPS antenna to a metal bar behind the dashboard. Seems to work just fine.
> 
> *BEFORE YOU INSTALL: *Decide whether or not you want a back-up camera, if not you need to cut the back-up camera wire and tape it with electrical tape.Otherwise when you select reverse, the music will mute and the screen will go black with an exclamation mark in the centre.
> 
> So how does it stack up?
> 
> Fitment: 9/10
> Audio Quality (Standard Audio Equipment): 7/10
> Functionality and Flexibility: 8/10
> Speed and Performance: 6/10 due to the user being required to clear cache regularly.
> Overall integration: 8/10
> 
> Total Ranking: 7.5/10
> Final Comments: For me, Satnav is mandatory in a car. I'm no fan of standalone GPS, and having a mobile phone free standing in a cockpit is dangerous. The XTRONS integrates well into the dashboard and is very easy to live with for daily driving. I'm pleased with the unit despite the little nigglies such as the poor cache management. Price was fair, it does what it promises to and customer service is excellent. Though, if the car had RNS-E I would likely not have made the change to XTRONS.
> 
> I hope I've been able to make the decision making process easier for potential buyers!


Which wire needs cutting/isolating to disable the camera? A colour or pin connection would ne useful to know...Thanks


----------



## Dieseljuice

Not sure this is where to post but I'm interested in replacing the head unit in TT 2013 tdi quattro S-Line fitted with non Bose Concert which does not sound good to me and looks even worse.

First looking with Vagcom I see

Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 186 Q HW: 8J0 035 186 Q
Component: R Concert2+ H06 0293 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: AUZ1Z3N1279384
Coding: 0710301
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3A712C317544B89

No fault code found.

and 
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 F HW: 8J0 035 223 F
Component: Audi TT Amp5K H05 0170 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP208331409415
Coding: 030101060002
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioAmpli5ChannBNO1 003011
ROD: EV_AudioAmpli5ChannBNO1.rod
VCID: 2757E5455EF6351

No fault code found.

Car also has aux input, phone prep, reversing sensors and Multi function steering wheel

Reading the web I was expecting (maybe) the coding for address 56 to be 0624744 and not 0710301

0
6 = Model TT
2 = Optical Parking Aid installed/active...or should this be 0 as really it's ultra sonic not a camera?
4 = Sound Characteristic TT 8J
7 = Telephone Preparation with Comfort Functionality 
4 = Analog Input (AUX/PR-UF0/UF1/UF2) installed
4 = Multi-Function-Steering Wheel (MFSW) installed

or have I misunderstood what the coding 0710301 means?

So I wonder if the system is not set up correctly or will a new head unit improve SQ and which head unit?

I read RNS-e has issues with the antenna as it's different set up for Concert/RNS-e and reception will be worse

This thread on the XTRON PF75ATTAR has it's issues too

So what works well without going mad and spending £600 max?

Please advise if I should start a new thread but this feels like I'm looking for the Ultimate after market head unit!

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dieseljuice

ok - bit more googling and found this on 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... on_II_Plus

Coding

0?x0xxx: Options 3
+1 = Analog Input (AUX)
+2 = Multifunction Steering Wheel
+4 = Telephone 
0x?0xxx: Options 2
+1 = Digital Sound System
+2 = CD-Changer
+4 = Satellite Radio 
0xx0?xx: Options 1
+1 = Leather Interior
+2 = Diesel Engine 
0xx0x?x: Sound System Correction
0 = Sound System (No passive Speakers/No Correction)
1 = Sedan/Coupé with passive Speakers
2 = Wagon/Avant with passive Speakers
3 = Cabriolet/Roadster with passive Speakers 
0xx0xx?: Country
1 = Europe
2 = North America
4 = Japan
5 = China

So for mine it should be

0
+1+2+4 = 7
1
0
+1+2 = 3
0
1

0710301 which it is!

So my mistake as I didn't realise coding applies this way! So at least I know coding is correct for my TT.....still sounds and looks cheap tho'

Also - so why does Leather or diesel engine matter?


----------



## rajanm1

Dieseljuice said:


> ok - bit more googling and found this on
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... on_II_Plus
> 
> Coding
> 
> 0?x0xxx: Options 3
> +1 = Analog Input (AUX)
> +2 = Multifunction Steering Wheel
> +4 = Telephone
> 0x?0xxx: Options 2
> +1 = Digital Sound System
> +2 = CD-Changer
> +4 = Satellite Radio
> 0xx0?xx: Options 1
> +1 = Leather Interior
> +2 = Diesel Engine
> 0xx0x?x: Sound System Correction
> 0 = Sound System (No passive Speakers/No Correction)
> 1 = Sedan/Coupé with passive Speakers
> 2 = Wagon/Avant with passive Speakers
> 3 = Cabriolet/Roadster with passive Speakers
> 0xx0xx?: Country
> 1 = Europe
> 2 = North America
> 4 = Japan
> 5 = China
> 
> So for mine it should be
> 
> 0
> +1+2+4 = 7
> 1
> 0
> +1+2 = 3
> 0
> 1
> 
> 0710301 which it is!
> 
> So my mistake as I didn't realise coding applies this way! So at least I know coding is correct for my TT.....still sounds and looks cheap tho'
> 
> Also - so why does Leather or diesel engine matter?


Change it to diesel/cloth interior with roadster.
Apparently that helps


----------



## ReTTro fit

rajanm1 said:


> Dieseljuice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok - bit more googling and found this on
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... on_II_Plus
> 
> Coding
> 
> 0?x0xxx: Options 3
> +1 = Analog Input (AUX)
> +2 = Multifunction Steering Wheel
> +4 = Telephone
> 0x?0xxx: Options 2
> +1 = Digital Sound System
> +2 = CD-Changer
> +4 = Satellite Radio
> 0xx0?xx: Options 1
> +1 = Leather Interior
> +2 = Diesel Engine
> 0xx0x?x: Sound System Correction
> 0 = Sound System (No passive Speakers/No Correction)
> 1 = Sedan/Coupé with passive Speakers
> 2 = Wagon/Avant with passive Speakers
> 3 = Cabriolet/Roadster with passive Speakers
> 0xx0xx?: Country
> 1 = Europe
> 2 = North America
> 4 = Japan
> 5 = China
> 
> So for mine it should be
> 
> 0
> +1+2+4 = 7
> 1
> 0
> +1+2 = 3
> 0
> 1
> 
> 0710301 which it is!
> 
> So my mistake as I didn't realise coding applies this way! So at least I know coding is correct for my TT.....still sounds and looks cheap tho'
> 
> Also - so why does Leather or diesel engine matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Change it to diesel/cloth interior with roadster.
> Apparently that helps
Click to expand...

Correct 
It alters the equaliser, more bass & treble 
Deeper sound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anth1234

> Which wire needs cutting/isolating to disable the camera? A colour or pin connection would ne useful to know...Thanks


There are multiple wires going into the ISO box, heaps! Some wires are broken out with wax to protect the ends. Look at the one that is labelled for reverse and cut the wire leading into the ISO. Don't cut the wax tipped one!

I don't remember the colour, but on mine is labelled BACK-CAR. From my research, different units had different labels... so if it's different, find the label that you think is the reverse, cut it, and then try the reverse gear before you reinstall. If its still wrong then resolder and try again elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anth1234

ReTTro fit said:


> rajanm1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieseljuice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok - bit more googling and found this on
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... on_II_Plus
> 
> Coding
> 
> 0?x0xxx: Options 3
> +1 = Analog Input (AUX)
> +2 = Multifunction Steering Wheel
> +4 = Telephone
> 0x?0xxx: Options 2
> +1 = Digital Sound System
> +2 = CD-Changer
> +4 = Satellite Radio
> 0xx0?xx: Options 1
> +1 = Leather Interior
> +2 = Diesel Engine
> 0xx0x?x: Sound System Correction
> 0 = Sound System (No passive Speakers/No Correction)
> 1 = Sedan/Coupé with passive Speakers
> 2 = Wagon/Avant with passive Speakers
> 3 = Cabriolet/Roadster with passive Speakers
> 0xx0xx?: Country
> 1 = Europe
> 2 = North America
> 4 = Japan
> 5 = China
> 
> So for mine it should be
> 
> 0
> +1+2+4 = 7
> 1
> 0
> +1+2 = 3
> 0
> 1
> 
> 0710301 which it is!
> 
> So my mistake as I didn't realise coding applies this way! So at least I know coding is correct for my TT.....still sounds and looks cheap tho'
> 
> Also - so why does Leather or diesel engine matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Change it to diesel/cloth interior with roadster.
> Apparently that helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct
> It alters the equaliser, more bass & treble
> Deeper sound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Interested to see how this goes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis

anth1234 said:


> Which wire needs cutting/isolating to disable the camera? A colour or pin connection would ne useful to know...Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple wires going into the ISO box, heaps! Some wires are broken out with wax to protect the ends. Look at the one that is labelled for reverse and cut the wire leading into the ISO. Don't cut the wax tipped one!
> 
> I don't remember the colour, but on mine is labelled BACK-CAR. From my research, different units had different labels... so if it's different, find the label that you think is the reverse, cut it, and then try the reverse gear before you reinstall. If its still wrong then resolder and try again elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks..I was hoping for something a bit more...precise i.e. the pin number on the iso connector or something....I don't really want to go hacking all the wires...


----------



## anth1234

Dino_Donis said:


> anth1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which wire needs cutting/isolating to disable the camera? A colour or pin connection would ne useful to know...Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple wires going into the ISO box, heaps! Some wires are broken out with wax to protect the ends. Look at the one that is labelled for reverse and cut the wire leading into the ISO. Don't cut the wax tipped one!
> 
> I don't remember the colour, but on mine is labelled BACK-CAR. From my research, different units had different labels... so if it's different, find the label that you think is the reverse, cut it, and then try the reverse gear before you reinstall. If its still wrong then resolder and try again elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks..I was hoping for something a bit more...precise i.e. the pin number on the iso connector or something....I don't really want to go hacking all the wires...
Click to expand...

It's labelled! No hacking all the wires necessary!


----------



## Dieseljuice

ok sitting it car now and coded 0710201 and it sounds warmer and deeper...better....I think!

So I'll give it a week to see how it goes but I must admit it still looks yuk! I think it's that cheap Red display that reminds me of those early day cheap calculators and alarm clocks with the cheap red displays.

TT is the wife's "bucket list" treat - I've a MK6 golf Match which has a lovely head unit, colour, touch screen, SD card slot, parking sensor display and sounds very good. Golf was half the price of the TT too! ok - it does not look so sexy and I do think the MK2 TT looks the best of the 3 versions and is as near to a Porche 911 we will get!

Anyhow..thanks for the suggestion and we will report back in a week or so.


----------



## andy318is

Are all of the Xtron units shipped from China? or do they have a UK distributor?

I think I'm going to take a punt on buying the PF75ATTA, I want to order the USBDAB but they're currently out of stock on their website. Leaving a message for XTRON via their Facebook page there's a national holiday from the 1st to the 7th of October... alright for some!


----------



## ADB

andy318is said:


> Are all of the Xtron units shipped from China? or do they have a UK distributor?
> 
> I think I'm going to take a punt on buying the PF75ATTA, I want to order the USBDAB but they're currently out of stock on their website. Leaving a message for XTRON via their Facebook page there's a national holiday from the 1st to the 7th of October... alright for some!


According to the shipping link on their UK website (http://xtrons.co.uk/shipping.html) they ship from a warehouse in the UK and quote 2-3 business days delivery.
I am really tempted by the PF75ATTAR as the unit I have I am not too impressed with. I don't think the wife will be impressed however...


----------



## Dieseljuice

Hmm! I'm now thinking of PF75ATTA & the USBDAB too....very tempting!

For satnav I use Waze or Sygic on my Android phone or Nexus 7....would be good to mirror it to this unit (Waze) or install it and use wifi hotspot to access the internet for Waze. I guess I can install Sygic.

Must read more to find out full downside of PF75ATTA and what should it be coded as using Vagcom?

Interesting!

Oh! does this work with iphone 6.....wife's phone.....car has hands free audi phone prep....will it be affected?

I read this unit does not show radio station but MHz channel? tho' Xtron UK web site cites RDS compatible...so is it an issue or not?

Also I read some issue with DIS showing ? radio station/track playing?...must look further..but not an issue for me as long as the units screen shows radio station and track name for music on SD card.

Is there an issue with battery drain? i.e unit not really turned off when you pull the car keys?
Can you put it on without putting key in ignition? If you can then decide to go away will the unit be turned off after a while automatically?

Just a few questions I need to google!


----------



## Dino_Donis

I ordered my PF75ATTA on a Sunday and it arrived Tuesday morning so I would say it was shipped from the UK.
Overall I'm not too impressed with it. The sound quality is my biggest gripe but there are also other things like:-
> The glossy screen is hard to ready at times as I get a glare/reflection from back window!
> I cannot turn the unit on if the ignition is off.
> Hardware buttons/steering wheel controls don't work with 3rd party music apps.
> 3rd party music apps don't resume automatically after powering the unit back on.
> Default music app doesn't support playlists!!!
> Boot time is over 30 seconds.
> No adapter is supplied to interfaces to car's GPS antenna (an separate antenna is supplied).
> The unit can be laggy at times.
> Seems to have a very cutdown Android 5.1 - Doesn't support USB soundcards or casting sound to Bluetooth devices.
> Only supports SDHC micro SD cards (32GB max).
> A hardware button to toggle between running apps would be useful - This may be programmable but haven't sussed it yet!
> Screen is low resolution in today's world. especially compated to my S7 Edge.

I haven't tried out many other features like phone interface etc yet.


----------



## ADB

Dino_Donis said:


> I ordered my PF75ATTA on a Sunday and it arrived Tuesday morning so I would say it was shipped from the UK.
> Overall I'm not too impressed with it. The sound quality is my biggest gripe but there are also other things like:-
> > The glossy screen is hard to ready at times as I get a glare/reflection from back window!
> > I cannot turn the unit on if the ignition is off.
> > Hardware buttons/steering wheel controls don't work with 3rd party music apps.
> > 3rd party music apps don't resume automatically after powering the unit back on.
> > Default music app doesn't support playlists!!!
> > Boot time is over 30 seconds.
> > No adapter is supplied to interfaces to car's GPS antenna (an separate antenna is supplied).
> > The unit can be laggy at times.
> > Seems to have a very cutdown Android 5.1 - Doesn't support USB soundcards or casting sound to Bluetooth devices.
> > Only supports SDHC micro SD cards (32GB max).
> > A hardware button to toggle between running apps would be useful - This may be programmable but haven't sussed it yet!
> > Screen is low resolution in today's world. especially compated to my S7 Edge.
> 
> I haven't tried out many other features like phone interface etc yet.


I think some of the software issues can be solved or worked around with a custom ROM and some add-on apps. Take a look at the XDA developers site for the MTCD units - http://forum.xda-developers.com/android-auto/mtcd-discussion-questions-development The software is interchangeable between any of the MTCD units. The Malaysk firmware seems to be popular. The 'headunit' app on Google playstore lets you use the buttons/steering wheel controls to control the apps I think?
As for the hardware issues I am not sure...

Andy


----------



## Dieseljuice

Oh! back to the drawing board!


----------



## tttony

ADB "I cannot turn the unit on if the ignition is off." Does it not work when the key is in the first "aux" position before the ignition is on?


----------



## ADB

tttony said:


> ADB "I cannot turn the unit on if the ignition is off." Does it not work when the key is in the first "aux" position before the ignition is on?


The unit I have certainly does and I suspect most of the others do as well. It definitely won't switch on when the key isn't in the ignition, however the RNS-E does.

I think the TT version of any of these units is so low volume that the manufacturers don't try hard enough to get everything working. I have seen some youtube videos of android units in VW Golf's where everything works and there is full integration with the DIS etc.

Andy


----------



## ReTTro fit

On my sons golf he had to have a separate module for the canbus which thenitergrated with dis functions etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anth1234

Dino_Donis said:


> > A hardware button to toggle between running apps would be useful - This may be programmable but haven't sussed it yet!


The Navi button is programmable on the PF75ATTAR. You can set it to any app. It will back and forth between the screen you had before you selected it and the app you've assigned.

I like to have spotify open with my playlist, then press navi for navigation. As the hardware buttons don't work with spotify, I will hit the navi button again which will minimise the app and show spotify again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy318is

ADB said:


> andy318is said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of the Xtron units shipped from China? or do they have a UK distributor?
> 
> I think I'm going to take a punt on buying the PF75ATTA, I want to order the USBDAB but they're currently out of stock on their website. Leaving a message for XTRON via their Facebook page there's a national holiday from the 1st to the 7th of October... alright for some!
> 
> 
> 
> According to the shipping link on their UK website (http://xtrons.co.uk/shipping.html) they ship from a warehouse in the UK and quote 2-3 business days delivery.
> I am really tempted by the PF75ATTAR as the unit I have I am not too impressed with. I don't think the wife will be impressed however...
Click to expand...

Hmmm I need to get an answer on where (china or UK) they are out of stock of the USB DAB's, they don't have a working UK phone number and as mentioned China's on holiday.

RE: the quality and annoying bits, its either make the best of the Xtron or drop £800 - £1000 on a Pioneer unit


----------



## Dino_Donis

Well I'm thinking of returning or selling my Xtron unit...I don't think I can be bothered with flashing new ROMs etc. My principal reason for buying was to have all my music on it as although I have RNS-E I only have the older model which only supports 2GB SD cards...


----------



## Dieseljuice

Found some more advice on settings to improve SQ on standard system by coding the amp settings

See
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1295977

From Rettro Fit

Also go into 47 sound system
Change your coding to
"Diesel roadster with cloth seats " makes a huge difference

Code 010201070002 as per picture later in post discussion.

I'll try this too


----------



## Dino_Donis

Dieseljuice said:


> Found some more advice on settings to improve SQ on standard system by coding the amp settings
> 
> See
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1295977
> 
> From Rettro Fit
> 
> Also go into 47 sound system
> Change your coding to
> "Diesel roadster with cloth seats " makes a huge difference
> 
> Code 010201070002 as per picture later in post discussion.
> 
> I'll try this too


I'm pretty sure i did that when I first got my car some 5 years ago, I'm not sure I noticed that much difference??? Although I did after i installed a sub  I'll check at the weekend...


----------



## Stealth69

I installed deezer and dicked around with the EQ and it sounds acceptable for the short journeys I do lol


----------



## ADB

ReTTro fit said:


> On my sons golf he had to have a separate module for the canbus which thenitergrated with dis functions etc
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a CAN BUS adapter in the loom with my AllWinner R16 unit and there is 'some' integration, however it's all half-ar$ed - see page 9 on the MTCB Android install thread http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=870465&start=120.
Its definitely a software/firmware issue with the MCU and/or CAN BUS adapter, however I suspect as the TT version is so low volume there is not enough demand to fix it.

Andy


----------



## anth1234

Wondering if another software EQ will help... maybe I'll get a hideaway sub too. Last thing I need is more rattles! Exhaust has brought them all on lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieseljuice

So it looks like the Xtron PF75ATTA has issues and puts me off.

This post viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1368546&start=15 [email protected] cites

"Just fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA120 with the Candid reversing camera using the connects2 fitting kit and it works perfect!
Connect via Bluetooth, USB, HDMI, or lightening cable for CarPlay.
All steering wheel controls work as they should.

The reversing camera works excellent and in sync with the parking sensors ideal for the roadster!
seriously the best £420 I've spent. The pioneer sound is excellent when compared to the Symphony unit it replaced, in fact it makes you realise how good the factory speakers and amp are! "

So I need to google this more!

Also on same post Cage911 posted

"I have just listed a Pioneer AVIC-F60DAB unit in the classifieds which also offers Apple CarPlay, as well as a DVD player, DAB+ radio and inbuilt Sat Nav; to name a few things.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1371897 "

So is the Pioneer the better bet where everything works/integrates ok...though maybe they are outside my £600 budget...as I'm thinking maybe "D" version of Rns-e is best I can get though I read radio reception is affected as antenna is different!


----------



## tttony

Dieseljuice, I suggest that you need to draw up a list of the features that you want/need and then look for a HU that provides them. At the moment you seem not to be comparing like with like.

Pioneer produce a range of double DIN HUs at various price points with various features. All of them will work in a Mk2 TT and give steering wheel controls (but not DIS display) if fitted using the correct Connects2 installation kit.

The various Android units all seem to need some "development" work by the owner. Fine for an IT enthusiast, but not so good for someone who just wants a plug and play solution.


----------



## Dieseljuice

ok - Starting point is RNS-e "D" version which is top of my list but I'm a bit concerned if radio reception is bad and maybe sounds worse than Concert using radio.

After that....I never use DIS but I expect HU to show radio station name and track info when I play MP3 on SD card and 2G Mk1 RSN-e is no no, so "D" version with high res screen and up to 32GB is enough.

Car at the moment has aux in and phone prep and multi function steering wheel, reversing sensors .....so I want that to all work as it does now.

Sat Nav is a bonus as normally I use TomTom or phone.

I normally listen to the radio or mp3 on my SD card. It's the wife's car that we sometimes use together so a simple head unit that just works with on/off volume button and colour display that shows preset radio stations with easy touch screen to select them.

Oh - ability to navigate SD card to select album/track.

Would be perfect if head unit (I expect maybe only might work on rns-e) shows which sensor is causing the beep sound.

I think that's it.....no big need for Android but if it's cheaper and looks the part and all works then great.

The Xtron looked perfect.....but so many bugs and negative reviews.

I'm pretty much decided on Rns-e but still interested if there is a cost effective other solution and it's great to be able to "better" the sound through advice on these posts (thanks) on the Concert though the killer for me is that crap red display.

Yup! - I think it's the RNS-e "D" for me!

Cheers


----------



## anth1234

I too would've opted for the RNS-E to replace my symphony... though, when you weigh up the cost and the mucking around it didn't present itself as an option.

The xtrons ain't perfect, but what aftermarket bit is, right?

Loving the communication here, Guys! Keep it up!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Rns-e will be better sound than your concert 
Integrates very well with your phone prep ( shows all phone book, missed calls etc etc )
Sd card track lists and controls very well 
Rns-e of any revision WONT show your parking sensors 
( only if you upgrade to the optical sensors and module front and rear )

The revision D is the better one to get

As for cost, yes they are expensive BUT they hold there value very well and you'll recoup your money back when you come to sell the car, take it out and sell it on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB

Can someone with an Xtrons MTCD unit tell me what options are in the CanBus menu in the settings?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## anth1234

ADB said:


> Can someone with an Xtrons MTCD unit tell me what options are in the CanBus menu in the settings?
> 
> Cheers
> Andy


Well, cause you asked nicely...










The first selection just changed make and model. There's no Audi TT, so Audi A3/A4 is closest.

The rest of the selections are just Normal/Swap. Speaking of which I should probably swap front door as I'm RHD...

------

Side note: I had a play in the settings with PANEL KEY STUDY, lets you change the function of the panel buttons... Main intention was to see if I could change the map of the >> and << buttons to work with Spotify, no avail I'm afraid. Also, once you set one key map the rest of the buttons become inoperative as they are waiting to be mapped. You can simply hit the reset button on the screen to change it all back to normal if it doesn't work the way you expected.


----------



## ADB

anth1234 said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone with an Xtrons MTCD unit tell me what options are in the CanBus menu in the settings?
> 
> Cheers
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Well, cause you asked nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> The first selection just changed make and model. There's no Audi TT, so Audi A3/A4 is closest.
> 
> The rest of the selections are just Normal/Swap. Speaking of which I should probably swap front door as I'm RHD...
> 
> ------
> 
> Side note: I had a play in the settings with PANEL KEY STUDY, lets you change the function of the panel buttons... Main intention was to see if I could change the map of the >> and << buttons to work with Spotify, no avail I'm afraid. Also, once you set one key map the rest of the buttons become inoperative as they are waiting to be mapped. You can simply hit the reset button on the screen to change it all back to normal if it doesn't work the way you expected.
Click to expand...

Cheers

On my R16 unit I get a 'Model Choose' option in the advanced settings which is set to A3. This allows the MFSW keys to work(ish) and some stuff to appear on the DIS (albeit garbled..).
What do the swap_key, Front door and Air condition do? Do you have any display on the unit if you open the doors or change the AC?

Andy


----------



## anth1234

ADB said:


> anth1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone with an Xtrons MTCD unit tell me what options are in the CanBus menu in the settings?
> 
> Cheers
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Well, cause you asked nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> The first selection just changed make and model. There's no Audi TT, so Audi A3/A4 is closest.
> 
> The rest of the selections are just Normal/Swap. Speaking of which I should probably swap front door as I'm RHD...
> 
> ------
> 
> Side note: I had a play in the settings with PANEL KEY STUDY, lets you change the function of the panel buttons... Main intention was to see if I could change the map of the >> and << buttons to work with Spotify, no avail I'm afraid. Also, once you set one key map the rest of the buttons become inoperative as they are waiting to be mapped. You can simply hit the reset button on the screen to change it all back to normal if it doesn't work the way you expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> On my R16 unit I get a 'Model Choose' option in the advanced settings which is set to A3. This allows the MFSW keys to work(ish) and some stuff to appear on the DIS (albeit garbled..).
> What do the swap_key, Front door and Air condition do? Do you have any display on the unit if you open the doors or change the AC?
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

I have no clue what air con does, there's no unit display with operation of climate control... maybe something for another make and model.

Swap key from what I can decipher will swap the << and >> Keys for whatever reason.

Front door, also unsure. I know in the EQ Fader there are buttons for "DRIVER" "PASSENGER" "REAR". Driver and passenger are reversed positions, though the L and R channel is normal. I'll report back tomorrow afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy318is

After a lot of umming and ahing about these Xtron units I knew I'd be disappointed with any inferior sound quality as my plan is to put together quiet a decent sound system so with that in mind I went and spent some money on this vvvvvv looking forward to getting it up and running!!


----------



## Stealth69

andy318is said:


> After a lot of umming and ahing about these Xtron units I knew I'd be disappointed with any inferior sound quality as my plan is to put together quiet a decent sound system so with that in mind I went and spent some money on this vvvvvv looking forward to getting it up and running!!


A quiet sound system? surely sound quality isn't top of your list then


----------



## andy318is

Stealth69 said:


> A quiet sound system? surely sound quality isn't top of your list then


Ahhh you quoted so I can't edit to avoid the embarrassment! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stealth69

:lol: :lol: have fun with the new unit dude


----------



## Dash

Please please review this, I'd be very interested to find out what it's like.


----------



## anth1234

Sorry for thread-jack, Dash... to help whoever here may be considering the change for the purpose of iPod integration only and since you have all been super helpful since buying my TT, I'm happy to put up my ProLink 2.0 P2AVWV1 for whatever you want to pay plus shipping from Melbourne, Australia.

Removed from my symphony, emulates CDC and is plug and play. Only removed as it was no longer required after the xtrons install.

The unit is in excellent condition with the cables for connection to your car. Unfortunately the iPod cable was cut out to free the unit from the dashboard so you'll need to find another ($20 from the manufacturer).

RRP is $199...

https://www.neocaraudio.com/products/P2AVWSV1

You'll never find a better deal, I promise. Just my way of giving back to the community. Cheers


----------



## Vanu

personally I would wait for Sony to release their Android Auto player, later this year, it's way cheaper than the Pioneer offerings:


----------



## NickHealy85

i just installed the Pioneer SPH-DA120 into my MK2 TT so here's a quick review based on the criteria at the start of the post.

Cost - This was £304.99

Steering wheel integration - I purchased a connects2 kit from http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk and this cost me £92. It came with all the relevant cables to connect to my steering wheel controls and it is fully functional.

DIS integration - Unfortunately this doesn't display any of the media content so I'm a little unhappy there's a gap in the display in the binnacle.

Interface - As I work for Apple there's only one programme I use for my content and this is Apple Music. This works perfectly and no complaints at all. It has full bluetoooth capabilities etc but I'll never use this as I have wired my lightening cable through the centre console and to where the little shelf is invetween the front seats (where the phone cradle would be). I'm in the process of fabricating a retractable mechanism so the lightening cable returns discretely out of the way. Will add photos when/if this is done to a decent standard.

Sat-nav - This is through Apple Maps and since the new update to iOS 10, it's made me drop Google Maps as it now works perfectly.

Ease of installation - This took me a while as there was a lot of trimming and filing down the trim inside the headunit space. It was quite fiddly to get the screen flush to the facia surround as I didn't want it to protrude. Secondly, there is a trim for the headunit and also another trim for the facia and you can only use one of them.....the only one which fit was the trim which came with the Pioneer unit.

Sound quality - There is a huge improvement in sound quality and you can really hear everything which you're supposed to, I'm shite at explaining this!!! Everything is perfectly clear and the bass is improved.


----------



## Malc27

andy318is said:


> After a lot of umming and ahing about these Xtron units I knew I'd be disappointed with any inferior sound quality as my plan is to put together quiet a decent sound system so with that in mind I went and spent some money on this vvvvvv looking forward to getting it up and running!!


Have fitted the very same unit and in the process of upgrading the speakers, fitting a new amp and fitting a sub in the boot.

Once all this is completed I will do a review of the finished product.

Looking for a slick option to connect the iPhone with ease, not liking the available phone holders or brackets so need to give this a bit of thought.


----------



## Disco Kid

NickHealy85 said:


> i just installed the Pioneer SPH-DA120 into my MK2 TT so here's a quick review based on the criteria at the start of the post.
> 
> Cost - This was £304.99
> 
> Steering wheel integration - I purchased a connects2 kit from http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk and this cost me £92. It came with all the relevant cables to connect to my steering wheel controls and it is fully functional.
> 
> DIS integration - Unfortunately this doesn't display any of the media content so I'm a little unhappy there's a gap in the display in the binnacle.
> 
> Interface - As I work for Apple there's only one programme I use for my content and this is Apple Music. This works perfectly and no complaints at all. It has full bluetoooth capabilities etc but I'll never use this as I have wired my lightening cable through the centre console and to where the little shelf is invetween the front seats (where the phone cradle would be). I'm in the process of fabricating a retractable mechanism so the lightening cable returns discretely out of the way. Will add photos when/if this is done to a decent standard.
> 
> Sat-nav - This is through Apple Maps and since the new update to iOS 10, it's made me drop Google Maps as it now works perfectly.
> 
> Ease of installation - This took me a while as there was a lot of trimming and filing down the trim inside the headunit space. It was quite fiddly to get the screen flush to the facia surround as I didn't want it to protrude. Secondly, there is a trim for the headunit and also another trim for the facia and you can only use one of them.....the only one which fit was the trim which came with the Pioneer unit.
> 
> Sound quality - There is a huge improvement in sound quality and you can really hear everything which you're supposed to, I'm shite at explaining this!!! Everything is perfectly clear and the bass is improved.


Great write up - have been eyeing these up too... Tho i don't fancy the install will need to pay fitter to do it for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bobo2211

NickHealy85 said:


> i just installed the Pioneer SPH-DA120 into my MK2 TT so here's a quick review based on the criteria at the start of the post.
> 
> Cost - This was £304.99
> 
> Steering wheel integration - I purchased a connects2 kit from http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk and this cost me £92. It came with all the relevant cables to connect to my steering wheel controls and it is fully functional.
> 
> DIS integration - Unfortunately this doesn't display any of the media content so I'm a little unhappy there's a gap in the display in the binnacle.
> 
> Interface - As I work for Apple there's only one programme I use for my content and this is Apple Music. This works perfectly and no complaints at all. It has full bluetoooth capabilities etc but I'll never use this as I have wired my lightening cable through the centre console and to where the little shelf is invetween the front seats (where the phone cradle would be). I'm in the process of fabricating a retractable mechanism so the lightening cable returns discretely out of the way. Will add photos when/if this is done to a decent standard.
> 
> Sat-nav - This is through Apple Maps and since the new update to iOS 10, it's made me drop Google Maps as it now works perfectly.
> 
> Ease of installation - This took me a while as there was a lot of trimming and filing down the trim inside the headunit space. It was quite fiddly to get the screen flush to the facia surround as I didn't want it to protrude. Secondly, there is a trim for the headunit and also another trim for the facia and you can only use one of them.....the only one which fit was the trim which came with the Pioneer unit.
> 
> Sound quality - There is a huge improvement in sound quality and you can really hear everything which you're supposed to, I'm shite at explaining this!!! Everything is perfectly clear and the bass is improved.


Honestly, that ugly fascia has stopped me from purchasing this headunit, it looks like a frame-in-frame. Thank you for detail review anyway.


----------



## tobinaldo

Been quoted £650 fully fitted for this kenwood dnx5160DABS unit. Uses apple CarPlay. Anyone got it already?

Apologies for the image being upside down


----------



## Stealth69

Found another niggle..... and it's really really F*cking annoying!!!!!

If someone calls me on the phone and I answer wit the Bluetooth all sound cuts, can't hear the person etc.... hang up and the only sound I get then is from the radio, can't use A2DP or Deezer/Spotify until you power the unit off and on again.


----------



## anth1234

Stealth69 said:


> Found another niggle..... and it's really really F*cking annoying!!!!!
> 
> If someone calls me on the phone and I answer wit the Bluetooth all sound cuts, can't hear the person etc.... hang up and the only sound I get then is from the radio, can't use A2DP or Deezer/Spotify until you power the unit off and on again.


Hmm, I don't seem to have this issue...

I'm struggling with sound quality right now :/ so distorted when I turn it up a little over halfway. *sigh*.

If I didn't need the nav I'd go back to my original unit.


----------



## Stealth69

You using an iPhone or android buddy?

My issue has happened a few times, bloody irritating, perhaps it's because I have the odbii Bluetooth connected as well


----------



## anth1234

Stealth69 said:


> You using an iPhone or android buddy?
> 
> My issue has happened a few times, bloody irritating, perhaps it's because I have the odbii Bluetooth connected as well


I'm iPhone - seems Android sounds better through A2DP also.

See I also have the Bluetooth OBD connected full time. Just a crappy cut-down OS throwing up problems I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kizzer182

I seem to be stuck with mine I have had to remove it as I brought the wrong harness and it wouldn't power down and I got no sound.
I have a pioneer avh-x2800bt. Looks very nice in... Just gotta get it working


----------



## mirinjawbo

any updates on these? Still tempted by the xtrons but not sure


----------



## OLDMANGEO

I think this is the only option left for me as I can't find any Nav plus's for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kizzer182

I got mine working after fininally finding the correct part and finding out my tt had a factory amp fitted.

The part i used was the harness in the picture below. I had to wire the blue amp turn on to the red ignition start cable. The box works with the cam bus system the audi has.


----------



## Gizmo68

Had a quick read through here, step son is looking to upgrade his head unit for one with built in sat nav and bluetooth, but it MUST integrate FULLY with the MFSW and the DIS, so what are his options? (up to £600)

Do not really want to install a pre-historic RNS-E if at all possible (not to mention the OE Audi bluetooth is pretty pants IMO.


----------



## aquazi01

Kenwood do integrate better than the pioneers... as there is an 8" double din version (cant remember the model) and it will also display the music/ radio in the DIS like oem (but no satnav/ turn by turn details) something none of the pioneers do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berniethebolt

I went for a Dynavin N6 TT for the following reasons
1. No blanking plates needed didn't like the look of areas of plastic in the aperture
2. Wanted Parrot Bluetooth for phone 
3. Sat Nav, iPhone/IPod connectivity 
4. Rear camera connectivity
5. Unit described as built for Audi TT with plug & play connectivity

So in use a little slow to boot up when you 1st start up but like the Audi logo on screen










Radio FM is good and has 15 presets










Displays heater controls on screen when you adjust them










You can view car temps for oil & water and battery condition on screen










Reversing camera don't fit the Dynavin unit as it takes up one of the rear numberplate lights, I had one fitted mid way between both










Sat Nav doesn't take UK postcodes so is the only negative EDIT does take UK Post Codes

Has USB aux connection, you can Bluetooth iPhone music to it and it all works from steering wheel


----------



## Dash

What does it sound like? Does it do satnav and support MP3s etc?


----------



## berniethebolt

Dash said:


> What does it sound like? Does it do satnav and support MP3s etc?


It's good has full sound settings and Equalizer pre sets & user option so you can tweak to suit your own preferences





































Sat Nav takes UK post codes too










Takes USB memory stick with MP3


----------



## mirinjawbo

That has eveerything I want. Dont really want to spend 600 though. Can't decide on the xtrons. Hmm


----------



## pedracca

Hello, I'm Peter from Barcelona (Spain), I've just registered so new to this forums, hope my message is accepted in this thread, if not please feel free to delete the post and I will start another topic.

I just bought a PF75ATTAR unit for my 2009 mk2 TT, non Bose (standard 9 speaker system) and factory bluetooth handsfree equipped. Everything is working fine but I'm getting the crappy sound that is being commented in this thread. Bass frequencies seem totally cut off, lacking presence of the four woofers. I know the unit may have it's limitations regarding SQ, but I've come across a funny behaviour accidentally which make me think the problem is not the unit itself but a problem in the connection harness.

I've already done the roadster/cloth/diesel trick with VagCom, and while it is somewhat better sounding, it is nowhere near factory sound. I've played with some other settings but no luck.

It is reproducible by simply connecting/disconnecting the phone to the factory fitted bluetooth handsfree while music is being played. Simply tapping connect/disconnect on the mobile phone, seems like the Bluetooth module does some set up and during 2 or 3 seconds you can hear the music with the tone it should really have, with all the bass presence the factory HU had. Factory handsfree bluetooth stopped working properly with the HU change, (no call sound and the caller won't hear you) but this seems irrelevant in this matter.

I've uploaded some samples to show this behaviour. The 2-3 seconds sound between the silences cut is how it should sound. Sound quality in the video may look like it is the other way around, but that's just the mic of the camera getting crispier sound whithout bass presence.
















Could any owner with an Xtrons HU or any other MTCD android HU system give it a try? It would be very helpful to know if this is general behaviour or just some problem with my unit.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have you tried coding out the telephone module altogether ? 
Check coding on the sound system too as the phone module talks to the amp and interrupts and uses speakers by can bus which looks like your problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedracca

Thank you for your answer.

I tried that in module 47 (sound module), phone module iirc rejected connection. Other modules which seemed to be related either couldn't connect or didn't see any option that looked like working. Tried some adaptation channels, but no luck.










0206114 was factory value, I've changed last two bytes to "28" and played around with the others.

Second byte had no effect (oddly enough, I have voice control afaik but factory value was 2). A value of 0 (and 5) was rejected, so tried 1,3,4. No effect.

Third byte (Noise compensation) had no effect.
Volume adjustment (4th byte) did have effect, but simply lowered the volume (value of 6, standard, is maximum gain).
Fifth byte (Activation) no sound after change.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I meant code out the telephone module 77 
Remove it from the can gateway 19

What is your coding for tel 77 ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedracca

I'm not sure I was able to connect to phone module, will check again after work and post results.

BTW, I've been checking the Xtrons forum, and saw this thread:

http://forum.xtrons.co.uk/forum_posts.a ... udi-series

In particular:

_Also to bear in mind is vehicles with BOSE Half or Full amplified audio systems, simple installation can be done by connecting the RCA pre-outs to the corresponding connections on the ISO or Quadlock however to get the most out of your system we would recommend using a line out converter to convert the 4x45W speaker output to a Line out connection. Please see the forum.xtrons guide below for further details

http://forum.xtrons.co.uk/forum_posts.a ... connection _

My car is factory standard (non-Bose) with 9 speakers, I thought it was not amplified but have read somewhere that 9 speaker system had an amp even if non bose. I didn't pay much attention at first, as I thought it was incorrect, but 
I recall having read elsewhere some markets have an even simplier 8 speaker version, and the amp thing would make some sense as this is kind of the difference felt while connecting/disconnecting BT, like if sound was/wasn't amplified.


----------



## tttony

The nine speaker sound system which Audi calls "Standard" has an amp in the boot which drives all the speakers.

The four speaker sound system which Audi calls "Basic" has no amp in the boot with all the speakers being driven by the HU.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes you have the non Bose amplifier
8J0 035 223 B
that's module 47 you connected too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedracca

Hi, I've been playing around with vcds this weekend but no luck. No settings in modules 47 (Sound system) or 77 (Telephone) made any difference. Also tried coding out the telephone module and, although it accepted the coding, can gateway complained about bad coding when scanned for codes. It didn't made any difference anyway.

What do you think about the advice from the Xtrons forum I've posted? (http://forum.xtrons.co.uk/forum_posts.a ... connection)

Would do this apply as well with standard amp and the pf75attar unit? I have those 4 rca connected from the HU to the harness supplied and finally to the quadlock.


----------



## gadgetboy38

Is there a list of all the gear you need to adapt the car to an aftermarket unit ?


----------



## lac

gadgetboy38 said:


> Is there a list of all the gear you need to adapt the car to an aftermarket unit ?


This is pretty much all you need for an aftermarket headunit install plus a few bullet connectors and a head unit.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351214905264 
Pioneer DA120 its a great thread with lots of info viewtopic.php?f=19&t=858978


----------



## gadgetboy38

lac said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a list of all the gear you need to adapt the car to an aftermarket unit ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much all you need for an aftermarket headunit install plus a few bullet connectors and a head unit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351214905264
> Pioneer DA120 its a great thread with lots of info viewtopic.php?f=19&t=858978
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, actually that is the head unit i'm going for


----------



## Alexjh

lac said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a list of all the gear you need to adapt the car to an aftermarket unit ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much all you need for an aftermarket headunit install plus a few bullet connectors and a head unit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351214905264
> Pioneer DA120 its a great thread with lots of info viewtopic.php?f=19&t=858978
Click to expand...

If you have BOSE and your car is late 2010/ 2011 then you need VCDs or you get no sound. The cables you list i also had in a 2010 TTRS do not work in 2013 TTRS (all the Same Bose/ HU) you need to change the "AMP" value for remote wire.

Audi switched to a "Digital" amp using canbus to power on.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## aquazi01

My car is a 2012 and has bose and i didnt need to change my coding for the AMP.... so seems random which cars audi applied it to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afman

Hello,

I have just bought an old 2006 Audi TT 8j and am planning to install a new head unit.

The xtrons look nice but I m a bit reluctant because of the reported sound problems.

Stupid question: I dont think I have the bose system installed nor do I have 8 or 9 speakers. BUt how can I check this to be sure? WHere are the amplifiers usually installed?

Do the problems with the pf75attar only appear with extra amplifiers (eg is the sound better with the basic TT sound system)?

Second topic: What is the cheapest non China head unit that supports android auto?

THanks for your support!

Afman


----------



## anth1234

Everyone, warning post!

My XTRONS PF75ATTAR died about 4 days ago... Completely...

Car was parked in an underground parking garage for about 24 hours, after hopping back in there was no life from the unit. All fuses checked including the one on the rear of the unit with none burnt. Panel will illuminate with headlights going on, and will flash off every 90 seconds or so. Expensive paperweight now, possibly a software brick?

I put my Audi Symphony back in... Best decision I've made. Missed the supreme audio quality since the day I installed the XTRONS.

*WORD OF WARNING* XTRONS have been dismissive about my warranty concern even though it has been less than one year and this is a legitimate warranty claim.


----------



## andy318is

I had a Pioneer F80DAB all singing all dancing head unit fitted and it's an amazing unit! CD / DVD, Satnav, DAB, hands free, bluetooth, 2 USB & a HDMi ports.

I almost bought an Xtron unit but after reading reviews I'm glad I bit the bullet and went for the Pioneer. I've just actually removed it as I'm putting the car back to standard so it's for sale with the Connects2 surround and wiring if needed.


----------



## Dash

Feel free to add a review of the Pioneer


----------



## gadgetboy38

Dash said:


> Feel free to add a review of the Pioneer


Just buy it you won't be disappointed. If u want to have a look at mine give me a shout


----------



## Lyons

Any aftermarket units allow the use of Google maps on an iPhone?


----------



## gadgetboy38

Lyons said:


> Any aftermarket units allow the use of Google maps on an iPhone?


No if your using CarPlay then you have to use Apple maps, the Pioneer AVIC-F80DAB the maps are powered by google maps.

http://www.pioneer-car.eu/eur/products/ ... ifications


----------



## mirinjawbo

Anyone out there sell the full kit apart from xtrons?

Looking 5o spend around 350 max but obviously need the button controls etc aswell


----------



## gadgetboy38

mirinjawbo said:


> Anyone out there sell the full kit apart from xtrons?
> 
> Looking 5o spend around 350 max but obviously need the button controls etc aswell


Hi, for you budget i would go with a Pioneer SPH-DA120 as it does everything and can be controlled by the steering wheel.

Then add the connects2 CTKAU03 and your ready to go.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201132788828? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## mirinjawbo

Sorry forgot to add android. I hate apple

I'm assuming without the control everything works anyway? I never use my steering wheel buttons anyway


----------



## gadgetboy38

mirinjawbo said:


> Sorry forgot to add android. I hate apple
> 
> I'm assuming without the control everything works anyway? I never use my steering wheel buttons anyway


The Pioneer works with Android Auto. 

http://www.pioneer-car.eu/eur/products/sph-da120


----------



## mirinjawbo

It says listen to music via your android. I'd want maps apps mirroring as well

Still can't decide on xtrons


----------



## Dash

So with Android Auto, how much can you hand over to your phone? e.g. if I want to use a random app on my phone on the HU, is that possible?


----------



## gadgetboy38

This is mine it's an amazing bit of kit, It plays almost every music file format and the built in Google maps is amazing.
I have added cameras to the front and back to aid parking in tight spaces plus a little Alpine sub in the boot. 
The sound is so much better than before even with the standard speakers.


----------



## doremi

Hello, I am planning to replace my satnav. Anybody heard of the company SUAV DVD? They have a model with 8.8" touchscreen which looks pretty cool. It seems they are the only makers of this size for TT.
A bit pricey to get disappointed therefore I am asking your experience if you got any. Thanks!


----------



## Lyons

What's everyone doing for a dab aerial? I would love to have a go at the last post in this thread;

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1004361

But I can see me cocking it up.

Do most folk just use a windscreen stick on antenna? Any signal issues?


----------



## gadgetboy38

Lyons said:


> What's everyone doing for a dab aerial? I would love to have a go at the last post in this thread;
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1004361
> 
> But I can see me cocking it up.
> 
> Do most folk just use a windscreen stick on antenna? Any signal issues?


Hi i put my DAB aerial along with my satnav aerial behind the glove box and get perfect signal.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT?

gadgetboy38 said:


> mirinjawbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot to add android. I hate apple
> 
> I'm assuming without the control everything works anyway? I never use my steering wheel buttons anyway
> 
> 
> 
> The Pioneer works with Android Auto.
> 
> http://www.pioneer-car.eu/eur/products/sph-da120
Click to expand...

Are you sure? I don't see it in the specs. Working with Android is different to working with Android Auto


----------



## CurryMan

gadgetboy38 said:


> This is mine it's an amazing bit of kit, It plays almost every music file format and the built in Google maps is amazing.
> I have added cameras to the front and back to aid parking in tight spaces plus a little Alpine sub in the boot.
> The sound is so much better than before even with the standard speakers.


Hello,

Nice head unit!

Spotted this and wanted to ask you about it. (Apologies I haven't been authorised to send PM's yet as I'm quite new - else I would have instead of bothering everyone on here)

I've just got a MK2 TT myself with Non-Bose, from what you've said I presume yours is Non-Bose too? If so did the sound improve majorly just adding the Alplne sub and Head Unit? That's what I want to do to mine as I was impressed with the Non-Bose setup.

Where exactly have you installed your Aline Sub in the boot? Presume it's a slim-line one? I'd love to get one under the seat but clearly that's not going to happen.

Any help appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

HI I am considering one of these aftermarket units and would be using Android Auto and wondered is there an option for speed camera notification like you would get on a good sat nav unit?


----------



## gadgetboy38

The sound improvement is really noticeable the bass is more enhanced even without the sub plus the sound is much clearer. With the addition of car play, and the fact the head unit has 2 usb ports and SD card slot, dvd/cd player and bluetooth theres plenty of ways you can get your music into it I just have a 64gb card plugged into it.
As to the sub heres mine.


----------



## gadgetboy38

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> HI I am considering one of these aftermarket units and would be using Android Auto and wondered is there an option for speed camera notification like you would get on a good sat nav unit?


Not sure as i use Apple car play but the headhunt has built in satnav so it will display the speed limit also it'll pop up the speed limit if you exceed it.


----------



## Guybrush

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> HI I am considering one of these aftermarket units and would be using Android Auto and wondered is there an option for speed camera notification like you would get on a good sat nav unit?


Google maps and Waze both alert for speed cameras. The Waze Android Auto app is currently in Beta.
Instead of Android Auto, if you bought a headunit that just ran straight android link the Pumpkin Android 6.0 headunit then you could install any app.


----------



## Truckerbyday1981

Cheers guys will have to do a bit more research.


----------



## CurryMan

gadgetboy38 said:


> The sound improvement is really noticeable the bass is more enhanced even without the sub plus the sound is much clearer. With the addition of car play, and the fact the head unit has 2 usb ports and SD card slot, dvd/cd player and bluetooth theres plenty of ways you can get your music into it I just have a 64gb card plugged into it.
> As to the sub heres mine.


Thanks Craig, awesome setup buddy. Presume you have the Non-Bose system? 

I'm actually looking to install this underfloor sub eventually. Before everyone reminds me it won't fit, I've already meausured the depth and it should fit ! (Used a 6cm thick book to check the clearance under the seat lol!) Slimmest underfloor active sub you buy I believe from Pioneer @ 6cm deep! 
https://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/produc ... -32868.htm

Lastly I love the idea of CarPlay however I've read that the navigation isn't brilliant as although it show current traffic, it doesn't actually take it into consideration or divert you when theirs an incident on root. Can anyone confirm that's the case whose using CarPlay? Just wish Apple would allow Waze app to be used on CarPlay ! :roll:


----------



## Mejordanedwards

For anyone interested I have an Sph-da120 in the for sale section


----------



## andy318is

Mejordanedwards said:


> For anyone interested I have an Sph-da120 in the for sale section


And I've a connects2 fascia surround and double din adaptor cage & fittings to accompany!


----------



## Blackcatzuk

I can highly recommend Waze, it's owned by Google Andy the traffic alerts and speed camera warnings are excellent.


----------



## CurryMan

Blackcatzuk said:


> I can highly recommend Waze, it's owned by Google Andy the traffic alerts and speed camera warnings are excellent.


Completely agree, best Sat-Nav solution out there ! (And I have paid TomTom with Traffic updates and I hardly ever use it now unless my data is running low)

Such a shame hardly any double din head units can run Waze visually, I know you can 'hack' it with CarPlay so you get the sound to come through but that's not good enough in my opinion. Anyone here using CarPlay here? What it's like when it comes to traffic?


----------



## Lyons

I assume most folk bought the Connects2 CTKAU03 fitting kit? Am I right in thinking all you use is the fascia, then the cage from what ever stereo you get? You don't actually use the cage that comes with the Connects2 kit? I'm pretty sure I have a fascia in the garage from my last TT, so if this is the case all I'd need would be the wiring harness instead.


----------



## tttony

Unfortunately, you do need the Connects2 cage. The Pioneer one is too big to fit within the Connects2 facia.


----------



## Lyons

What's everyone done for the parking brake?


----------



## gadgetboy38

Lyons said:


> What's everyone done for the parking brake?


Just connect it to power.


----------



## pats

Lyons said:


> I assume most folk bought the Connects2 CTKAU03 fitting kit? Am I right in thinking all you use is the fascia, then the cage from what ever stereo you get? You don't actually use the cage that comes with the Connects2 kit? I'm pretty sure I have a fascia in the garage from my last TT, so if this is the case all I'd need would be the wiring harness instead.


The pioneer cage is too large for the 8j opening, the connects 2 cage fits...just and must be put in square. As for the rest of the kit from connect 2, yes you will need as these are Audi specific unlike the Pioneer ones


----------



## ldhxvs

Anyone used one of these? What do you think?
https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/in-c ... s/xsp-n1bt


----------



## Dash

That looks pretty nifty. Good way to keep your head-unit up-to-date at a lower cost, just upgrade your phone!


----------



## robbiepepper

I like the concept, but it may look a bit naff depending on the phone you fit :?


----------



## Dash

Buy a better phone or get rid of your my-little-pony case :lol:


----------



## andys_tts

gadgetboy38 said:


> This is mine it's an amazing bit of kit, It plays almost every music file format and the built in Google maps is amazing.
> I have added cameras to the front and back to aid parking in tight spaces plus a little Alpine sub in the boot.
> The sound is so much better than before even with the standard speakers.


How easy is it to fit something like this. Is it a plug and play thing once you get the right rack and connectors ?


----------



## Zombie

Looks the same as mine AVIC-F77DAB if so, yes plug and play with correct cage and connectors no splicing wires, and works great with Bose system


----------



## andys_tts

Zombie said:


> Looks the same as mine AVIC-F77DAB if so, yes plug and play with correct cage and connectors no splicing wires, and works great with Bose system


Cool, Ok so what's the right cadge to get ?


----------



## Zombie

From memory the cage supplied with the pioneer is to deep/long. I will dig out my receipt and see what a bought and update this post.


----------



## tttony

A Connects2 fitting kit includes the adaptor loom, facia, headunit surround and cage that will fit the facia.


----------



## Zombie

tttony said:


> A Connects2 fitting kit includes the adaptor loom, facia, headunit surround and cage that will fit the facia.


This is what was used.


----------



## CurryMan

Just to throw another head unit into the mix... Alpine have finally released there latest headunit with Wireless Carplay called the ILX-107. So finally no more having to faf around with plugging your phone in ... just connects by Wifi (if you have an iPhone). Also still gives you the option to plug it in by a lightening cable for long journeys if you need your phone to charge as I imagine it'll consume a lot of phone battery when connected... Currently out in America already, soon to be released in the UK.

Link: https://www.crutchfield.com/S-4EPjabgYx ... X-107.html

YouTube Full Review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQqpQ3k ... aPTXuYWMnU

Hoping to get my hands on one of these at somepoint, although a bit pricey!


----------



## F3rnando

No android support....


----------



## arpuc

I've finally got around to fitting my Kenwood CarPlay unit to replace my RNSE with BOSE.
Its a DMX7017DABS unit which cost me £399 at halfords, I also purchased the connects2 fascia kit for £76, a Kenwood DAB aerial for £10 and a micron microphone for £26.

The unit is also android auto compatible but I doubt if I will use that as I'm not an android fan.

There is no CD or DVD drive so navigation is via google maps (for apple) or other phone based nav app for android. Audio can be streamed by bluetooth or using CarPlay when connected via USB which also provides a quick charge function. The head unit is compatible with most audio formats including FLAC which was a bit thing for me.

The DAB aerial was easy to fit once I had pulled the A pillar trim away and I also installed the micron mic in the OEM position at the same time which was simple. The fascia and cage were an easy fit once I had managed to unplug the passenger airbag cable and light which is incorporated into the RNSE unit. I also removed the phone prep rubbish from the console behind the handbrake and installed a USB port for easy phone or USB stick connection.

At the moment I'm struggling to get any sound, I've wired it so that the BOSE amp fires up (blue wire) but still nothing. As a result I'm currently back with my RNSE unit. I did try the Kenwood in my Ibiza Cupra and the sound is a massive improvement over the current Kenwood double din I have in that (8 years old).

I've not tested the DIS or steering wheel connection yet and I will update this once I sort the sound issue.


----------



## Spike1306

Some good write up in this thread, looking to upgrade the head unit soon


----------



## Dash

Looking forward to a more in-depth review once you got it up and running! Looks smart.


----------



## Dreago

arpuc said:


> I've finally got around to fitting my Kenwood CarPlay unit to replace my RNSE with BOSE.
> Its a DMX7017DABS unit which cost me £399 at halfords, I also purchased the connects2 fascia kit for £76, a Kenwood DAB aerial for £10 and a micron microphone for £26.
> 
> The unit is also android auto compatible but I doubt if I will use that as I'm not an android fan.
> 
> There is no CD or DVD drive so navigation is via google maps (for apple) or other phone based nav app for android. Audio can be streamed by bluetooth or using CarPlay when connected via USB which also provides a quick charge function. The head unit is compatible with most audio formats including FLAC which was a bit thing for me.
> 
> The DAB aerial was easy to fit once I had pulled the A pillar trim away and I also installed the micron mic in the OEM position at the same time which was simple. The fascia and cage were an easy fit once I had managed to unplug the passenger airbag cable and light which is incorporated into the RNSE unit. I also removed the phone prep rubbish from the console behind the handbrake and installed a USB port for easy phone or USB stick connection.
> 
> At the moment I'm struggling to get any sound, I've wired it so that the BOSE amp fires up (blue wire) but still nothing. As a result I'm currently back with my RNSE unit. I did try the Kenwood in my Ibiza Cupra and the sound is a massive improvement over the current Kenwood double din I have in that (8 years old).
> 
> I've not tested the DIS or steering wheel connection yet and I will update this once I sort the sound issue.


Hi arpuc

Any update on this as it seems exactly what i'm looking for? if the steering controls work as well that would be even better.
Ta


----------



## arpuc

Dreago said:


> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally got around to fitting my Kenwood CarPlay unit to replace my RNSE with BOSE.
> Its a DMX7017DABS unit which cost me £399 at halfords, I also purchased the connects2 fascia kit for £76, a Kenwood DAB aerial for £10 and a micron microphone for £26.
> 
> The unit is also android auto compatible but I doubt if I will use that as I'm not an android fan.
> 
> There is no CD or DVD drive so navigation is via google maps (for apple) or other phone based nav app for android. Audio can be streamed by bluetooth or using CarPlay when connected via USB which also provides a quick charge function. The head unit is compatible with most audio formats including FLAC which was a bit thing for me.
> 
> The DAB aerial was easy to fit once I had pulled the A pillar trim away and I also installed the micron mic in the OEM position at the same time which was simple. The fascia and cage were an easy fit once I had managed to unplug the passenger airbag cable and light which is incorporated into the RNSE unit. I also removed the phone prep rubbish from the console behind the handbrake and installed a USB port for easy phone or USB stick connection.
> 
> At the moment I'm struggling to get any sound, I've wired it so that the BOSE amp fires up (blue wire) but still nothing. As a result I'm currently back with my RNSE unit. I did try the Kenwood in my Ibiza Cupra and the sound is a massive improvement over the current Kenwood double din I have in that (8 years old).
> 
> I've not tested the DIS or steering wheel connection yet and I will update this once I sort the sound issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi arpuc
> 
> Any update on this as it seems exactly what i'm looking for? if the steering controls work as well that would be even better.
> Ta
Click to expand...

I've been too busy to do anything further with this yet. I have the feeling I have a digital amp which needs some code work so that it switches on. I'm certain it will all work perfectly when I get the chance to sort it all out. When done I will update the thread.


----------



## dadsincharge

OK

Purchased a Naval Comet HU. 2GB RAM, Quad core Rockchip RK3188-T processor running Android 7.1.2 with 16GB NAND

Comes with iGO 3D SatNav on 8GB SD card (can be replaced by other SatNav apps from the Play Store). Also came with Reversing camera (yet to fit) and a front DVR that connects direct to the HU.

Downloaded Spotify and when on the wireless, download all playlists and albums to a 64GB second SD card.

Has a 10 channel DSP and additional control for a Sub if needed. Sound quality is vastly improved on stock with a deeper BASS - just as loud too.

Out the box, it fits directly into the original slot and all connectors come with it - have not put the air bag light back until I get the reversing camera fitted as it's a pain to keep unclipping.

You can also add a HDD if you wanted to via USB.

Supports MirrorLink via USB or Bluetooth.

Only downside is that it takes about 30 seconds from cold to boot up but once up it is lag free and quite quick with rich colours. If you start the car again within the hour then it is instant startup. Radio is not great after trying many alternatives - I think it is something to do with the stock HU being a twin tuner. Tunes in fine but AF does not work well so lose signal quite often - have ordered a DAB unit for it that just plugs in the back with the aerial in the A pillar or top of windscreen. Have also ordered an additional MIC as the built in one is a bit faint.

All in all a great system for £240 (DAB £48 extra) - the missus is pleased with it anyway.


----------



## Dreago

arpuc said:


> Dreago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally got around to fitting my Kenwood CarPlay unit to replace my RNSE with BOSE.
> Its a DMX7017DABS unit which cost me £399 at halfords, I also purchased the connects2 fascia kit for £76, a Kenwood DAB aerial for £10 and a micron microphone for £26.
> 
> The unit is also android auto compatible but I doubt if I will use that as I'm not an android fan.
> 
> There is no CD or DVD drive so navigation is via google maps (for apple) or other phone based nav app for android. Audio can be streamed by bluetooth or using CarPlay when connected via USB which also provides a quick charge function. The head unit is compatible with most audio formats including FLAC which was a bit thing for me.
> 
> The DAB aerial was easy to fit once I had pulled the A pillar trim away and I also installed the micron mic in the OEM position at the same time which was simple. The fascia and cage were an easy fit once I had managed to unplug the passenger airbag cable and light which is incorporated into the RNSE unit. I also removed the phone prep rubbish from the console behind the handbrake and installed a USB port for easy phone or USB stick connection.
> 
> At the moment I'm struggling to get any sound, I've wired it so that the BOSE amp fires up (blue wire) but still nothing. As a result I'm currently back with my RNSE unit. I did try the Kenwood in my Ibiza Cupra and the sound is a massive improvement over the current Kenwood double din I have in that (8 years old).
> 
> I've not tested the DIS or steering wheel connection yet and I will update this once I sort the sound issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi arpuc
> 
> Any update on this as it seems exactly what i'm looking for? if the steering controls work as well that would be even better.
> Ta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been too busy to do anything further with this yet. I have the feeling I have a digital amp which needs some code work so that it switches on. I'm certain it will all work perfectly when I get the chance to sort it all out. When done I will update the thread.
Click to expand...

Hi Arpuc
Did you manage to get this all sorted now?
cheers


----------



## Maxemus90

Hello,

There is so much info here, its hard to see the wood through the trees.

Today i have put the deposit down on an 2011 special edition. It has bose and bluetooth calling but i really want to swap out the awful looking standard head unit with a Apple carplay capable unit. I have a few questions,

1. What does the user display between the revs and speedo show when a new unit is used?

2. Can a new unit use the existing phone microphone?

3. What do i need to look for when making sure the unit works with the bose system?

Many thanks,


----------



## Dash

Can't answer all your questions, there are some links on the first page on how tos which might go into more detail.

1. It doesn't. You'll lose the radio and sat nav link to the DIS.

2. I think Audi Bluetooth stuff is standalone to the head unit, can somebody confirm?

3. I don't think there is anything different when connecting to a Bose or non-bose, you just need to ensure you get the correct adapter harnesses for your car. They all use an external amp so you don't need a powerful head unit as the amplification is done externally.


----------



## CurryMan

Maxemus90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is so much info here, its hard to see the wood through the trees.
> 
> Today i have put the deposit down on an 2011 special edition. It has bose and bluetooth calling but i really want to swap out the awful looking standard head unit with a Apple carplay capable unit. I have a few questions,
> 
> 1. What does the user display between the revs and speedo show when a new unit is used?
> 
> 2. Can a new unit use the existing phone microphone?
> 
> 3. What do i need to look for when making sure the unit works with the bose system?
> 
> Many thanks,


This link may be of interest, installation of ILX 700 Carplay unit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... st87102834

I have it and it's one of the best upgrades I've ever made. Superb unit. All your questions are answered in this article


----------



## thedon1982

Hi did anyone have a problem with the xtron units when putting the car in reverst the sound woud mute with no reverse camera fitted?


----------



## pcbbc

Maxemus90 said:


> 2. Can a new unit use the existing phone microphone?


The Audi factory Bluetooth module is completely separate from the headunit. It may need recoding into the basic configuration so it knows there is no longer a headunit involved, and control is solely via MFSW/DIS.
Coding is same as for this module used in the A3.



> 3. What do I need to look for when making sure the unit works with the BOSE system?


There is a remote power on for the BOSE from the existing headunit. This goes to 12v when the headunit is on, and drives a relay in the BOSE which in turn powers it on.
You need this wire to be connected to a switched live output in your new configuration. Either an output from your new headunit (if there is one), or a switched live derived from elsewhere in the car.
The OEM units are *NOT* provided with a switched live input (instead they determine this from the ignition state messages sent over the CAN bus).


----------



## ADB

thedon1982 said:


> Hi did anyone have a problem with the xtron units when putting the car in reverst the sound woud mute with no reverse camera fitted?


Yes. There is a pin in the loom that controls this. You can either just cut the pin or I think in later versions of the MCU firmware you can disable this in the factory settings.


----------



## Midknight Crisis

The new ones have reallly good specs (4gb ram etc). Hopefully a tt one will be coming out

http://xtrons.co.uk/blog/android-8-0-oreo-car-stereo/

Android's latest release, 'Android 8.0 Oreo', follows on in formidable fashion from the Android Marshmallow 6.0 which was released around a year ago. With each updated Android car stereo release, the anticipation and expectation understandably grows.

As it happens, the Android 8.0 'Oreo' is set to become as in demand as its snacking namesake, thanks to its increased performance and capacity. Most noticeably, the staple inclusion of Octa-core processors on all units, instantly sets it apart from the Android Nougat 7.1 head units which predominantly operated with quad-core processors (50% less). On top of that, there is now a wholesome 4G RAM and 32G ROM to celebrate with each unit.


----------



## ldhxvs

Doesn't matter how many cores it gets, if its cpu clock speed is still low it is still going to be slow.


----------



## rory182

Midknight Crisis said:


> The new ones have reallly good specs (4gb ram etc). Hopefully a tt one will be coming out
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/blog/android-8-0-oreo-car-stereo/
> 
> Android's latest release, 'Android 8.0 Oreo', follows on in formidable fashion from the Android Marshmallow 6.0 which was released around a year ago. With each updated Android car stereo release, the anticipation and expectation understandably grows.
> 
> As it happens, the Android 8.0 'Oreo' is set to become as in demand as its snacking namesake, thanks to its increased performance and capacity. Most noticeably, the staple inclusion of Octa-core processors on all units, instantly sets it apart from the Android Nougat 7.1 head units which predominantly operated with quad-core processors (50% less). On top of that, there is now a wholesome 4G RAM and 32G ROM to celebrate with each unit.


They've reduced the octa core android 6 2gb ram models now. Around £240 with the VIP15 discount code. I've received mine just the other day.

2gb ram is plenty in an android phone I figured, and there's lots of ROM updates available for the android 6.0 PX5 unit, android 8 may become available for it I suspect. I plan on running an alternative launcher so interface doesn't matter too much. And I only plan to use it for radio, music, phone and GPS not all at the same time obviously. so figure 2gb ram and 8 core is more than enough.


----------



## dadsincharge

rory182 said:


> They've reduced the octa core android 6 2gb ram models now. Around £240 with the VIP15 discount code. I've received mine just the other day.
> 
> 2gb ram is plenty in an android phone I figured, and there's lots of ROM updates available for the android 6.0 PX5 unit, android 8 may become available for it I suspect. I plan on running an alternative launcher so interface doesn't matter too much. And I only plan to use it for radio, music, phone and GPS not all at the same time obviously. so figure 2gb ram and 8 core is more than enough.


What launcher are you using. 'm going to try Car Guru soon


----------



## rory182

dadsincharge said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've reduced the octa core android 6 2gb ram models now. Around £240 with the VIP15 discount code. I've received mine just the other day.
> 
> 2gb ram is plenty in an android phone I figured, and there's lots of ROM updates available for the android 6.0 PX5 unit, android 8 may become available for it I suspect. I plan on running an alternative launcher so interface doesn't matter too much. And I only plan to use it for radio, music, phone and GPS not all at the same time obviously. so figure 2gb ram and 8 core is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> What launcher are you using. 'm going to try Car Guru soon
Click to expand...

Haven't fitted mine yet let alone powered it up or dabbled with it, I think the xtrons launcher looks pretty cheesy though. I was thinking carwebguru too, I like that you can make it look quite professional.

CAn you run android auto on it? I assume so, when I run it on my phone it's quite simple and elegant. Car home ultra is pretty good but doesn't look as good as say car web guru or android auto.


----------



## andys_tts

I almost hit buy on an Xtrons ICE/HU/PDAB71TTA however, I've backed out again after looking at the reviews on Xrtrons over the last few months. So wanted to be proven wrong but hey...

I'll sit with my Symphony until I can afford something better.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-GPS-C ... Sw8d5ZXd9G


----------



## rory182

andys_tts said:


> I almost hit buy on an Xtrons ICE/HU/PDAB71TTA however, I've backed out again after looking at the reviews on Xrtrons over the last few months. So wanted to be proven wrong but hey...
> 
> I'll sit with my Symphony until I can afford something better.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-GPS-C ... Sw8d5ZXd9G


I've got a pioneer da-110 appradio to get rid of and the MK2 TT fitting kit with fascia. I didn't use the pioneer as it doesn't work well with my Google pixel which doesn't have mhl/hdmi.

I also don't like how it sits in the fascia, too many layers.


----------



## Da_vide78

andys_tts said:


> I almost hit buy on an Xtrons ICE/HU/PDAB71TTA however, I've backed out again after looking at the reviews on Xrtrons over the last few months. So wanted to be proven wrong but hey...
> 
> I'll sit with my Symphony until I can afford something better.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-GPS-C ... Sw8d5ZXd9G


I actually bought it a few weeks ago and not been fitted yet. Went to a car installation place today who gave me some interesting advice on the Xtrons:

- flakey apps - FM isnt very stable, nor are maps or dab. 
- canbus can fail quickly meaning costly replacement, OR has been known to drain battery

So.... not actually had it fitted yet. Was going to see what CarPlay unit I can get at a good price first.


----------



## simestt

I have just finished installing a Kenwood DMX7017DABS head unit in my TT Mk2. It works and I installed it as a first-timer in about a day. Much of that day was spent researching how to do it. This TT forum was very helpful so here are some notes for fellow beginners in return.

My car is a post-facelift Mk2 Coupe, fitted with Audi Navigation (BNS) and factory Bluetooth, but no BOSE or CD autochanger. BNS does work but is extremely old fashioned - no maps displayed. I want a satnav with routing based on live traffic data and so I have been using Google Maps or Waze on my Android phone mounted on the windscreen. This can look like use of a phone, not hands-free, and as I work for the police (though I'm not a police officer) I wanted a better arrangement. The Kenwood has Android Auto support so I could continue to use the satnav programs I like, and it is a much more modern radio installation. Music comes from the phone via Android Auto or Bluetooth. The other functions like dash cam and reversing camera support, I'm not using yet. (How many people need a reversing camera in a TT coupe? Look over your shoulder for the best rear-view from any car!) The Kenwood doesn't look OEM but it does look as if it belongs in the TT with its clean simple lines. Arpuc's post viewtopic.php?p=8404818#p8404818 has photos.

Cost was £370 for the Kenwood and £65 for the Connects2 kit, total £435, but there's another £40 to come, see below.

My observations on the installation task:-
1. I ordered the connecting kit (Connects2 CTKAU03) at the same time as the Kenwood and was glad I did, because one of the cables supplied in the Connects2 kit is specific to the brand of head unit. The supplier spotted this and sent the right one.
2. If this is your first time installing a modern head unit, as it was mine, it's easy to feel daunted when the equipment arrives. There are a lot of parts and cables. The Connects2 kit is just a large collection of parts and there are no instructions. The Kenwood had some instructions but insufficient for me. This is the time to take a deep breath and read the forums again.
3. I used the clear explanation in Sophus' post viewtopic.php?t=973058 as my guide. I also used this post (from a Vauxhall Corsa forum!) which explains how to assemble the fitting cage http://www.ukcorsa-d.com/forum/showthre ... (Connects2) .
4. The Kenwood cage and fascia surround don't fit, you need the Connects2 ones. Even the Connects2 cage is a tight fit and I had to take a hacksaw to the inner corners of the TT 'slot' to get it in. There are plastic tabs in each corner which are probably what the Audi head units latch on to - I had to remove them.
5. It took quite some time to work out how to cable it up. Sophus' post helped me the most. I found it necessary to ground the green (parking brake) lead from the Kenwood onto its case otherwise it demanded the handbrake be applied too often. At the first time of trying I had no sound from the speakers. The blue wire sticking out from the Connects2 loom has to be supplied with switched 12V which comes from the blue/white wire on the back of the Kenwood. I had already used the blue/white to power the Fakra aerial adapter and didn't notice at first that it needed to power two leads.
6. The Connects2 dual Fakra adapter plugs won't fit the TT's dual Fakra antenna sockets. The plugs are too wide for the sockets. I used the single Fakra adapter instead. FM reception has been plenty good enough so far.
7. As my car has factory-fitted nav it has a GPS antenna on the roof (best place for it) but using this needs a connector which is not in the Connects2 kit. For now I am using the Kenwood GPS antenna stuck on the dash. Too ugly to keep but it works for now. £20 spend needed.
8. The Connects2 kit also lacks a DAB aerial. Fair enough, I suppose, because it also lacks an FM/AM aerial but I didn't think of that. Another £20 needed before I can try DAB.
9. For now the USB lead for my phone trails across the console until I decide how to hide it. I'm not keen on the solution of fitting a USB socket on the console behind the cupholders, because on my car the console is not black plastic but creamy-yellow (goes with the cream leather seats) so any socket is going to look ugly. But less so than a trailing cable! Any ideas?
10. After finishing cabling and testing the unit, it's quite a fiddle to get it to sit neatly in the dash and to fit the fascia surround. The Connects2 cage tends to distort leaving the Kenwood sitting not quite straight. The cage allows adjustment of how far the unit protrudes from - or recedes into - the dash. This has to be done by trial and error.
11. The steering wheel buttons work for sound (source selection, station selection on radio, volume adjust for radio and for phone) but not for initiate/terminate phone calls. Long press on the phone button is used for source selection on the Kenwood. I can live with this because the TT's small cabin means that the Kenwood is in very easy reach and it's no hardship to touch it to accept or terminate a call.
12. The DIS does not link to the Kenwood but perhaps this is because the Audi Bluetooth is still installed. The steering wheel Mode button, when pressed, displays the message 'Insert Phone' in the DIS which I think is the Audi Bluetooth complaining that my phone is no longer paired with it. It would make sense to disable the Audi Bluetooth. Can anyone advise how? I haven't got VCDS/VAG.COM.


----------



## tttony

For a factory type DAB aerial see my How To in the KB -

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1004361

I installed a USB socket in the glovebox like this -


----------



## simestt

Thank you tttony, useful ideas. Does anyone know how to disable the factory Bluetooth easily?


----------



## rory182

simestt said:


> Thank you tttony, useful ideas. Does anyone know how to disable the factory Bluetooth easily?


Why do you need to? Just don't connect your phone to it?


----------



## Bison

Am looking at a kenwood unit to have carplay as my car doesn't currently have satnav or Bluetooth.

Can anyone confirm that you need the 30pin lightining connector to use car play and is the cable to go from this into the head unit supplied or is that an additional cost also?

Was looking to take it to a car audio place to supply and fit but will work out about £200 more expensive to do it that way so happy to do it myself but would want all the bits upfront


----------



## DowneasTTer

Bison said:


> Am looking at a kenwood unit to have carplay as my car doesn't currently have satnav or Bluetooth.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that you need the 30pin lightining connector to use car play and is the cable to go from this into the head unit supplied or is that an additional cost also?
> 
> Was looking to take it to a car audio place to supply and fit but will work out about £200 more expensive to do it that way so happy to do it myself but would want all the bits upfront


Currently there is only one wireless CarPlay unit out there, the Alpine iLX-107, and even that needs a lightening cable for set up and charging. So yes you need the cable and no it will not be in the head unit box. Personally I have a Kenwood unit in one of my other cars and the screen really washes out in direct sunlight. So if you own a roadster that might be something to consider.


----------



## Bison

I just wasn't sure if it was a standard lightning connector or it I had to buy the 30 pin to lightning connector adaptor and cable to run from it.

That's annoying about the screen, it was either a kenwood or pioneer. Now you've said that about the screen makes me question the decision as not being able to see it when the roof is down may be an issue


----------



## DowneasTTer

Bison said:


> I just wasn't sure if it was a standard lightning connector or it I had to buy the 30 pin to lightning connector adaptor and cable to run from it.
> 
> That's annoying about the screen, it was either a kenwood or pioneer. Now you've said that about the screen makes me question the decision as not being able to see it when the roof is down may be an issue


Take a look at the Alpine unit. The screen is great even in direct sunlight and wireless is super for those short trips. No need to connect the iPhone to the unit. However, it is only a CarPlay unit nav is done with the Apple maps app and only that. Here's a link to the unit on Crutchfield's site in the states https://www.crutchfield.com/p_500ILX107/Alpine-iLX-107.html One other thing maybe only a States thing but most units have that annoying nanny screen on start up not the Alpine.


----------



## simestt

rory182 said:


> simestt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you tttony, useful ideas. Does anyone know how to disable the factory Bluetooth easily?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need to? Just don't connect your phone to it?
Click to expand...

If you don't disable the factory Bluetooth, the phone controls on the steering wheel don't work with the after-market head unit's Bluetooth. If you do disable the factory Bluetooth - they might, but I have not found a way to try it.


----------



## F3rnando

simestt said:


> Thank you tttony, useful ideas. Does anyone know how to disable the factory Bluetooth easily?


With vcd:

Adaptation

Bluetooth
[Select]
[77 - Telephone]
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel 133
[Read]
0 = Bluetooth OFF
1 = Bluetooth ON
[Test]
[Save]
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


----------



## andys_tts

DAB ? Is it really worth it in a car. I've been looking at a few and the ones with DAB tend to have round knobs which I don't really want.

Do I ditch the DAB or is it really worth it ?


----------



## tttony

It depends on how much you like to listen to the radio. Also some radio stations are only available on DAB e.g Radio 6 Music which used to be on FM as well. DAB reception is usually better than FM in my experience.

Radio was not a big priority for me when I changed the HU as I prefer to listen to my own choice of music. I have a 128GB solid state USB hard drive connected to the Pioneer HU with 7000+ tracks on it. Usually it is on random play and if a track I don't want comes up, I just skip it with the MFSW control.


----------



## andys_tts

Ok so looking for a rack and loom and been told the one I've seen will work as long as my Bose Amp isn't digital ?

Connects2 CTKAU03 Audi TT 2006-2014 Complete Double Din Car Stereo Fitting Kit

_"Hi yes this will fit as long as its not the Bose digital amplifier"_


----------



## rory182

Xtrons PB76ATTP

This is the Android 6.0 octacore unit with 2gb ram.

Installation in a 2011 TTS Coupe with Bose, replacing a Symphony headunit and iPod 30pin connection in glovebox.

I'd been delaying the install as I was a bit intimidated by all the wiring options, turns out it's really straight forward to get basic functionality. Two sources were useful to me, this one:

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... d7Bm6m35Qz

and this one: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... d&start=15

Just connecting the two amp wires, the 4 rca plugs, plugging in two blocks into the stereo itself, the aerial and making up the quadlock I instantly had all speakers working with fulls MFSW integration. I ignored all the ancillaries initially.

The unit powers up and plays radio near enough instantly, radio is as good as my symphony head unit, a nice bonus is it shows artist data for the radio station which obviously the symphony didn't do.

DIS works but only shows the frequency not the name of the station.

I've set it up using tasker on my phone such that when my phone Bluetooth connects to the headunit my phone automatically activates a hotspot so I can get data via WiFi on the headunit using the phone hotspot, this means I get Google play music and Google maps on my travels and any other live updates required.

I've connected the GPS antenna and get a very strong signal, Google maps didn't work initially but the latest version as of 16th Feb 2019 works brilliantly, I used Waze before that which worked well. I have my Google play music account set up on it and it works very well.

The stock launcher is hideous so I paid 89p for Car Launcher Agama from Google play store, this is very slick and much safer as it's big buttons, no swiping. It allows you to add the Audi logo, set the leds to come on with the headlights, set the led colour as desired etc. It lets you change the widget in the centre too showing google maps directions or album art for instance.

The stock dialer is poor and the built in microphone isn't great. Consequently I installed mtcd dialer a while back which is much better than the stock dialler, allowing voice dialling I also installed a copy of my phone contacts into an app emulating google contacts so I have my contact list and favourites for convenience.

Overall very happy with the functionality and convenience


----------



## JFidddy

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a unit, for an 08 TTS with Bose.

Requirements are that audio quality must stay the same or improve, I'm not willing to downgrade.
Bluetooth with steering wheel controls and song data.
Map search by full postcode.


----------



## SuperShires

JFidddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a unit, for an 08 TTS with Bose.
> 
> Requirements are that audio quality must stay the same or improve, I'm not willing to downgrade.
> Bluetooth with steering wheel controls and song data.
> Map search by full postcode.


I fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB last Saturday.

Get the Connects2 CTKAU03 Kit:
https://goo.gl/U2t1oi
(choose the CTMULTILEAD.2 if you are buying a Pioneer unit)

You might need this Antenna Adapter like I did:
https://goo.gl/jHtWL5

I bought the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB:
https://goo.gl/RA1K6M

I'm really impressed with the Pioneer unit, Bluetooth works amazingly, it has CarPlay so I routed a Lightning cable through the glove box where the old iPod cable that comes with the OEM stereo comes out at the little hole in the back of the glove box (if you do this you will need to remove the glove box)
Steering wheel controls work great, just an overall solid improvement from the standard stereo.

Audio quality is vastly improved from the standard head unit IMO. Sounds much louder and clearer. Looks clean thanks to the unit not having any buttons and its all touchscreen.

I made sure it had CarPlay so I can plug my iPhone in and use the Maps on the phone, rather than the head unit itself having GPS. This is why I decided to route the Lightning cable through the hole in the glove box so that when I do need to use SatNav I just plug my phone in and use the phones SatNav.

Overall it set me back £350~ as I bought the Pioneer unit for £280 but I fitted it myself with help from a mate who works at a Kwikfit. (though I'm buying him a few pints for his help :lol


----------



## JFidddy

SuperShires said:


> JFidddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a unit, for an 08 TTS with Bose.
> 
> Requirements are that audio quality must stay the same or improve, I'm not willing to downgrade.
> Bluetooth with steering wheel controls and song data.
> Map search by full postcode.
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB last Saturday.
> 
> Get the Connects2 CTKAU03 Kit:
> https://goo.gl/U2t1oi
> (choose the CTMULTILEAD.2 if you are buying a Pioneer unit)
> 
> You might need this Antenna Adapter like I did:
> https://goo.gl/jHtWL5
> 
> I bought the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB:
> https://goo.gl/RA1K6M
> 
> I'm really impressed with the Pioneer unit, Bluetooth works amazingly, it has CarPlay so I routed a Lightning cable through the glove box where the old iPod cable that comes with the OEM stereo comes out at the little hole in the back of the glove box (if you do this you will need to remove the glove box)
> Steering wheel controls work great, just an overall solid improvement from the standard stereo.
> 
> Audio quality is vastly improved from the standard head unit IMO. Sounds much louder and clearer. Looks clean thanks to the unit not having any buttons and its all touchscreen.
> 
> I made sure it had CarPlay so I can plug my iPhone in and use the Maps on the phone, rather than the head unit itself having GPS. This is why I decided to route the Lightning cable through the hole in the glove box so that when I do need to use SatNav I just plug my phone in and use the phones SatNav.
> 
> Overall it set me back £350~ as I bought the Pioneer unit for £280 but I fitted it myself with help from a mate who works at a Kwikfit. (though I'm buying him a few pints for his help :lol
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response.

I like the OEM look of the Dynavin and the Xtrons, but they seem to be poor quality, especially audio wise.

Hence it looks like I'll have to go down the Pioneer route, I read lots of people saying the DA120 is really good, so I guess the DAB130 is just the newer version.

Why do you want to use your phone for Nav? For me personally, the reason for changing the headunit would be so I never have to take my phone out of my pocket when I get in the car, I just wanna be able to get in, have bluetooth connect for music, have maps etc built in. Can I just stick a GPS antenna in the glove box?


----------



## aeronaut90

Looks like for the Pioneer you will need something like this for sat nav within the head unit:

https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/pio...ZsAwKEe0DDQZwbGiFe2z2o_npmcgUlrxoCifkQAvD_BwE

From what I have read live traffic is by extra subscription.


----------



## JFidddy

aeronaut90 said:


> Looks like for the Pioneer you will need something like this for sat nav within the head unit:
> 
> https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/pio...ZsAwKEe0DDQZwbGiFe2z2o_npmcgUlrxoCifkQAvD_BwE
> 
> From what I have read live traffic is by extra subscription.


I guess the advantage of the Android based systems is that you can use Google Maps etc.


----------



## SuperShires

JFidddy said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I like the OEM look of the Dynavin and the Xtrons, but they seem to be poor quality, especially audio wise.
> 
> Hence it looks like I'll have to go down the Pioneer route, I read lots of people saying the DA120 is really good, so I guess the DAB130 is just the newer version.
> 
> Why do you want to use your phone for Nav? For me personally, the reason for changing the headunit would be so I never have to take my phone out of my pocket when I get in the car, I just wanna be able to get in, have bluetooth connect for music, have maps etc built in. Can I just stick a GPS antenna in the glove box?


Yeah I wanted to go the Xtrons route just because of the look but Android just seemed like a ballache I wasn't willing to splash £300+ on hoping it would work out nicely.

SatNav isn't really a big deal for me as I'd rarely use it plus I've always just used my phone anyways. I saw CarPlay as an easy way of getting SatNav without having to fork out more money to get a unit with built in SatNav.

You could just get a more expensive unit with SatNav built in; it'll all plug in the same I believe. But I'm not really qualified to answer that question as I have no first hand experience with it besides what I bought sorry :?

One question I can answer is that yes the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB is the updated version of the SPH-DA120.


----------



## andymar00

JFidddy said:


> aeronaut90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like for the Pioneer you will need something like this for sat nav within the head unit:
> 
> https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/pio...ZsAwKEe0DDQZwbGiFe2z2o_npmcgUlrxoCifkQAvD_BwE
> 
> From what I have read live traffic is by extra subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the advantage of the Android based systems is that you can use Google Maps etc.
Click to expand...

with the next release of IOS12 later this year apple will allow more integration for other apps to use carplay so google maps and lots of others should be available then, I believe the latest pioneers including the SPH-DA130DAB are ready for IOS 12, not sure about previous models


----------



## Andyyam750

Recommendations

My TT should be with me by the end of tomorrow. Its only fitted with the Symphony head unit and Id like to upgrade to a decent aftermarket system.

Ideally id like to put something in that will either work with a retrofit parking sensor or reversing camera which I will add later.

Must hook up to the Steering wheel controls.

Id like something that can run google maps or similar ideally without connecting to my Android phone, Ipod and usb connectivity, I don't want Hands free as I don't take calls while driving so that's not important. must have CD playback as Im old school.

Id really like something with good sound quality but not bothered about DAB as I only resort to the radio for local runs and FM is fine where I am.

Any recomendations


----------



## JFidddy

Got tired of sitting on the fence and bought the Dynavin N7-TT, because I think a non-oem looking unit would bug me, even if it is a lot cheaper.

I'll feedback what it's like when it's all in.


----------



## JFidddy

Fitted.

The functionality is great, the quality seems good to.

The only issue I have is the background hum that goes up with the volume. Do I need ground loop isolators?

I'm not sure whether I didn't notice it, but it felt like it wasn't making a noise when I first connected it, but maybe something else I've done has caused it?

I removed the iPod connector thing from the glovebox, not sure if that matters...


----------



## Jasonl

I fitted the kenwood ddx9717 decent unit went with connects 2 for steering wheel controls.full fitting kit


----------



## GrantC

Has anyone tried the Kenwood DMX7018DABS? I see a few have installed the slightly older version. I am having it fitted on Wednesday to replace the concert unit. I'll post a review once I've used it for a bit


----------



## JFidddy

So, my quest with the Dynavin N7-TT isn't going so well.

It's all fitted, but I have an annoying background noise that I can't get rid of, I've tried the filter box they provided, and I've tried some ground loop isolators that I bought from Amazon. I could handle a small amount of neutral white noise, but there's an annoying high pitch constant quiet beep that is just about annoying enough that I can't live with.

The rest of the unit is great, the Nav is great, the fitment, the sound quality, the screen.

I'm hoping I can get this noise resolved but otherwise I'll have to change it because it can't be lived with.

Anyone got any suggestions on what I can try? I've seen suggestions that it's normal to have some noise with an aftermarket unit because of the way it interfaces with the Bose amp, is this true?


----------



## Jasonl

Mine is connected to bose amp and there is not a pip of noise outta mine on any radio, cd, usb or bluetooth


----------



## JFidddy

Jasonl said:


> Mine is connected to bose amp and there is not a pip of noise outta mine on any radio, cd, usb or bluetooth


Did you use any isolators or anything?


----------



## Jasonl

No just used connect2 fitting kit and all is well


----------



## JFidddy

berniethebolt said:


> I went for a Dynavin N6 TT for the following reasons
> 1. No blanking plates needed didn't like the look of areas of plastic in the aperture
> 2. Wanted Parrot Bluetooth for phone
> 3. Sat Nav, iPhone/IPod connectivity
> 4. Rear camera connectivity
> 5. Unit described as built for Audi TT with plug & play connectivity
> 
> So in use a little slow to boot up when you 1st start up but like the Audi logo on screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio FM is good and has 15 presets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Displays heater controls on screen when you adjust them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can view car temps for oil & water and battery condition on screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversing camera don't fit the Dynavin unit as it takes up one of the rear numberplate lights, I had one fitted mid way between both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat Nav doesn't take UK postcodes so is the only negative EDIT does take UK Post Codes
> 
> Has USB aux connection, you can Bluetooth iPhone music to it and it all works from steering wheel


Bernie, are you still active on this forum?


----------



## SuperShires

JFidddy said:


> I've seen suggestions that it's normal to have some noise with an aftermarket unit because of the way it interfaces with the Bose amp, is this true?


Mine doesn't make a noise, not sure why that would be normal :?: 
I think if I was going to drop a lot of money on an aftermarket head unit I wouldn't settle with some annoying noise haha


----------



## JFidddy

SuperShires said:


> JFidddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen suggestions that it's normal to have some noise with an aftermarket unit because of the way it interfaces with the Bose amp, is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't make a noise, not sure why that would be normal :?:
> I think if I was going to drop a lot of money on an aftermarket head unit I wouldn't settle with some annoying noise haha
Click to expand...

Yeah, they said they'll replace it, but I might just get it refunded.

I think the interference is coming from the front centre speaker, I can't hear it when I put my ear up against the door speaker, which makes me think there's some kind of interference, from the RCAs possibly...

It's annoying though because like you say, when you drop £600 on a HU you kind of expect it to be the dogs bollocks.


----------



## SuperShires

JFidddy said:


> Yeah, they said they'll replace it, but I might just get it refunded.
> 
> I think the interference is coming from the front centre speaker, I can't hear it when I put my ear up against the door speaker, which makes me think there's some kind of interference, from the RCAs possibly...
> 
> It's annoying though because like you say, when you drop £600 on a HU you kind of expect it to be the dogs bollocks.


Huh, maybe install the OEM head unit and see if the noise is still there cause then you at least find out if it's the speakers or amps' fault.

Yeah it's crazy, you'd think for that amount of money installation would be a breeze and without issues. I'm guessing you've already got in contact with customer support?

So what's your plan? get it replaced with the same model of refund and go for something different?


----------



## JFidddy

So my replacement Dynavin N7 unit arrived, and it makes exactly the same noises using A2DP. Also, Android Link doesn't work with my recently purchased Galaxy S9 Plus.

I've requested a refund, but truthfully I'm a bit disappointed, because it seems like there isn't a single option for the MK2 TT that is OEM-looking and made from high quality components. You either go Android and have sub-par audio, or go Pioneer/Kenwood and have non-OEM.

I'm stuck with which route to go down now.


----------



## CurryMan

*Manufacturer:* Alpine
*Model:* ILX-700
*Purchased:* December 2017
*Retail Price:* Discontinued now and replaced by Alpine 702D

Please find my review of the Alpine ILX-700 headunit installed on my Non-Bose Audi TT.

The Alpine ILX-700 is a CarPlay only unit which means it will only support iPhone's. The new Alpine replacement is the 702D (https://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/SingleView/iLX-702D) which supports both iPhone & Android phones and features other upgrades such Bluetooth, DAB, Customisable Buttons such as OEM Red etc. It's important to note you need a decent data plan contract as it uses data to navigate / play music.

*CarPlay *
The CarPlay interface has come a long way since it's release and now supports Apps such as *Spotify*, *Waze*, *Google Maps*, *Amazon Music*, *Apple Music*, *WhatsApp*, *Tidal*, *BBC iPlayer*, *Audiobooks *and many more. Apple are constantly allowing more and more apps to it's suite, to keep up-to-date on the latest CarPlay news, please find a link to a resource I use: 
http://www.carplaylife.com

*Look of the Unit Compared to OEM*
This unit doesn't look Audi OEM but it blends in enough with the interior so it doesn't look out of place. Unfortunately you can't change the button illumination colour which remain white (as opposed to the OEM red) but they look fine in my opinion and doesn't scream chavy upgrade. This a premium headunit and as such looks premium once installed which you'd expect from a manufacturer such as Alpine.

*Screen*
The screen quality is superb and very clear with a good level of detail. It also auto-adjusts the brightness which means you don't have to fiddle with the brightness at night. It uses an in-built light sensor to detect how ambient the environment is and adjusts accordingly which works very well. The touchscreen also works well making scrolling quick and easy and is very intuitive to use. A HUGE advantage over the Audi RNS-E units which doesn't feature any touchscreen operation at all.

You can also customise the splash screen and I have made my own Audi image which helps it look very OEM on boot-up. Please find a link to my splash screen below which you can use if you wish. Please note this image is optimised for use on the ILX-700 headunit's screen size:









*Some Info on The Integrated iPhone Dock*
I have purchased and installed an integrated dock designed to fit in the ashtray, see this link for all the info you need with more pictures and installation instructions of the dock and headunit: 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... r-iPhone-6.

The dock works very well and is the perfect solution as opposed to connecting your phone and placing it in the glovebox each time your enter your car. I sprayed mine to match the black interior using Halfords own brand 'Matt Black' spray paint and it looks very OEM. In fact, people always comment on how OEM it looks and ask if it was an Audi option. Here's a link to where you can purchase the dock from: 
https://www.shapeways.com/product/AYSKQ ... =affiliate

Here's a YouTube link of the dock in action:













From what I can see there are currently three dock versions available from Shapeways which are:

*1) Audi TT ashtray dock for iPhone 5 / 5s / SE*
https://www.shapeways.com/product/AYSKQ ... d=55528745

*2) Audi TT dock for iPhone 6/6s/7 with Leather Case*
https://www.shapeways.com/product/LEB5A ... d=56223209

*3) Audi TT ashtray dock for iPhone 6, 6s and iPhone 7*
https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYW ... d=43893929

*Mic Placement & Audio Quality*
I used the mic that was included with the Alpine headunit. I had it installed in roof trim just above where the the rear view mirror is mounted with the mic subtly pointing at the driver. It's very discreet and subtle and picks up my voice well even at high speeds. I've had people report it sounds clear when I make a call.

Regarding audio quality, the difference in sound compared to stock is very noticeable and makes the speakers really come alive even in my non BOSE car. This is especially noticeable at higher volume.

*Audio Loom / Adapters I Used*
The looms and fascia I used were from a company called 'Enfig' based in the USA. They were able to supply me all the correct looms and fascia to fit my alpine ILX-700 unit and ship them to in good time. I was also able to keep the steering wheel controls with the additional box they supply which works flawlessly, not one wire was cut. Check out this page and the picture below of the different wiring looms used - these references are all taken from the Vortex forum I linked earlier:
https://enfigcarstereo.com/RADIO_AUDI_TT_07.html









*Some Photo's of the ILX-700 Installed*
























Some general feedback I've found using the ILX-700:

*Positives*
- Sirri works really well and you can do pretty much anything without pressing a button when you say "Hey Sirri". You can ask it it do some useful things such as "play a song by xx" or "call xx" "check my calendar / messages" "what's the weather / news" or "navigate to the nearest Starbucks" etc ... Thought it was a gimmick at first but I actually use it a lot. 
- Good clear screen and good size
- Touchscreen works well easy to scroll
- Supports Waze which means all the latest alerts when driving including Speed Cameras! :mrgreen: 
- Integrates perfectly with MFI if you purchase the correct loom enabling you to terminate calls, skip tracks, control volume all from the steering wheel controls. You have to use the correct looms to achieve this and mine were all from http://enfigcarstereo.com - worth the extra ££ compared to cheaper branded looms in my opinion.
- Fast enough boot up time and hardly any delays in switching between apps
- Fully customisable splash screen and I have created my own Audi one
- Greatly improves audio quality over the standard 'Concert' OEM head unit especially in the bass / clarity department using standard speakers
- Radio reception is very clear using correct Enfig booster and no loss in quality. In fact I'd say it's better than before!

*Negatives*
- Doesn't integrate with DIS
- Only works with iPhone's which have to be plugged in hence why I went for the integrated dock
- Radio isn't DAB (but still good enough in my opinion and you can use BBC iPlayer for DAB stations if desired)
- Can't change the button illumination colour to OEM red - white only
- No Bluetooth on the unit, an iPhone must be connected to make & receive calls
- Currently no 'Torque' app support which can be used to check engine fault codes etc

Hope this helps when making a decision on what's out their. As you can probably tell I'm more than pleased with my Alpine headunit which really helps modernise the whole experience compared to the original unit


----------



## happychappy

Fantastic concise review of a well renown product/company.

Do you know if the dock is available for later phones?

Thanks


----------



## CurryMan

happychappy said:


> Fantastic concise review of a well renown product/company.
> 
> Do you know if the dock is available for later phones?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks HappyChappy! 

Yes there are 3 versions available. I have updated my original post to include links to them for you.


----------



## happychappy

You're welcome!

Drat and double drat, seems there is no version for an iPhone 8 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CurryMan

happychappy said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Drat and double drat, seems there is no version for an iPhone 8 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Could be worth sending the chap who designed them a message to see if he has any plans to? His aviator is 'Flux_Capacitor' and you can send him a message using this link: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/flux_capacitor

Keep us posted on what he says and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## happychappy

Consider it done. 

update

Just heard back but I can't make head nor tail of the advice, seems they confirm they make three models, but do not state if one of them is for an iPhone 8.

Worryinglythey want me to download a file for the model I require to be made, they have more confidence in my ability than I do!


----------



## Nidana

Option 3 seems to be the way forward but considering you have already approached them you maybe in some temporal loop now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMan

happychappy said:


> Consider it done.
> 
> update
> 
> Just heard back but I can't make head nor tail of the advice, seems they confirm they make three models, but do not state if one of them is for an iPhone 8.
> 
> Worryinglythey want me to download a file for the model I require to be made, they have more confidence in my ability than I do!


How strange, I presumed the link above would message him directly. I don't think he works for Shapeways, he just used them to produce his product from his CAD drawaings. I have his email address I think, I'll email him and direct him to this thread. Perhaps he'll respond on here directly.


----------



## happychappy

That would be fantastic.

Thank you.


----------



## maverickuk1

Stealth69 said:


> Manufacturer: XTRONS
> Model: PF75ATTA
> Purchased: September 2016
> Retail Price: £269 with ODBII bluetooth adapter, sign up to XTRON VIP and get 15% off of your first order
> 
> Steering wheel integration: Very good. Everything works. The volume scroller works great and pushing in mutes the audio. (I don't have MFW) so can only comment on the volume control
> 
> Interface: Pretty good for driving. Looks very smart and is easy to use on the move, the icons are huge and as with any Android device you can customize the screens, move things about etc. It's very slick and very quick with a handy "kill all" rocket to close all apps you have opened whilst dicking around..... like I say it's super speedy and you have no excuse to not have all the things you want where you want them.
> 
> Satnav: meh it's on there, all much of a muchness, you just stick the one you know and like on there and off you go.
> 
> Media Support: There are two included USB cables which can be installed easily as required by the driver. It snaps into the loom. DAB+ is a separate purchase. A single deck CD/DVD player is installed but all audio formats should be playable. A2DP Bluetooth audio is brilliant with my iPhone, hooked straight up and started streaming direct from Deezer on my phone, easy to control etc but I will be installing Deezer on to the headunit itself to get full functionality and use the IPhone as a hotspot.
> 
> Connectivity: Bluetooth is great on this unit, allows me to easily pair a mobile phone and it will communicate with a bluetooth OBD tool simultaneously. The headunit has WIFI which is perfect as I have it downloaded Torque and will get deezer via WIFI. A 3G dongle can be purchased from manufacturer but in this day and age tethering is far easier and cost effective.
> 
> Ease of Installation: The removal of the old head unit is a doddle, the fitting of the new headunit and wiring is a doddle, the plugs can and will only go in one hole and one way..... the headunit on the hole however is a bitch, as stated before the top clips in with ease, the bottom..... not so much.... absolute twat.... and yes I did bleed for this bastid!!!
> 
> BEFORE YOU INSTALL: (as stated by Anth1234) - Decide whether or not you want a back-up camera, if not you need to cut the back-up camera wire and tape it with electrical tape.Otherwise when you select reverse, the music will mute and the screen will go black with an exclamation mark in the centre.
> 
> So how does it stack up?
> 
> Fitment: 9/10
> Audio Quality (Standard Audio Equipment): 7/10
> Functionality and Flexibility: 8/10
> Speed and Performance: 8/10 due to the user being required to clear cache regularly.
> Overall integration: 10/10 (just because it does everything I am capable of doing)
> 
> Total Ranking: 8.5/10
> 
> Final Comments: Can be a twat to fit so go in with some patience, the airbag light can be pesky, make sure the clips don't fire off when you remove it from the old headunit. I don't know what everyone is banging on about re: sound quality, it's ok to be fair but then I'm not running Bose so maybe this makes a difference...... no hissing or popping, it's plenty good enough for what I and 90% of the world will need, certainly won't meet the requirements of audiophiles. All in all good purchase and happy with what I got


Ive been looking at these head units and was about to ask in the main forum how the quality was etc so you've saved me a job, Many thanks for the good review will order one later


----------



## Nidana

CurryMan said:


> *Manufacturer:* Alpine
> *Model:* ILX-700
> *Purchased:* December 2017
> *Retail Price:* Discontinued now and replaced by Alpine 702D
> 
> Please find my review of the Alpine ILX-700 headunit installed on my Non-Bose Audi TT.
> 
> The Alpine ILX-700 is a CarPlay only unit which means it will only support iPhone's. The new Alpine replacement is the 702D (https://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/SingleView/iLX-702D) which supports both iPhone & Android phones and features other upgrades such Bluetooth, DAB, Customisable Buttons such as OEM Red etc. It's important to note you need a decent data plan contract as it uses data to navigate / play music.
> 
> *CarPlay *
> The CarPlay interface has come a long way since it's release and now supports Apps such as *Spotify*, *Waze*, *Google Maps*, *Amazon Music*, *Apple Music*, *WhatsApp*, *Tidal*, *BBC iPlayer*, *Audiobooks *and many more. Apple are constantly allowing more and more apps to it's suite, to keep up-to-date on the latest CarPlay news, please find a link to a resource I use:
> http://www.carplaylife.com
> 
> *Look of the Unit Compared to OEM*
> This unit doesn't look Audi OEM but it blends in enough with the interior so it doesn't look out of place. Unfortunately you can't change the button illumination colour which remain white (as opposed to the OEM red) but they look fine in my opinion and doesn't scream chavy upgrade. This a premium headunit and as such looks premium once installed which you'd expect from a manufacturer such as Alpine.
> 
> *Screen*
> The screen quality is superb and very clear with a good level of detail. It also auto-adjusts the brightness which means you don't have to fiddle with the brightness at night. It uses an in-built light sensor to detect how ambient the environment is and adjusts accordingly which works very well. The touchscreen also works well making scrolling quick and easy and is very intuitive to use. A HUGE advantage over the Audi RNS-E units which doesn't feature any touchscreen operation at all.
> 
> You can also customise the splash screen and I have made my own Audi image which helps it look very OEM on boot-up. Please find a link to my splash screen below which you can use if you wish. Please note this image is optimised for use on the ILX-700 headunit's screen size:
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> *Some Info on The Integrated iPhone Dock*
> I have purchased and installed an integrated dock designed to fit in the ashtray, see this link for all the info you need with more pictures and installation instructions of the dock and headunit:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... r-iPhone-6.
> 
> The dock works very well and is the perfect solution as opposed to connecting your phone and placing it in the glovebox each time your enter your car. I sprayed mine to match the black interior using Halfords own brand 'Matt Black' spray paint and it looks very OEM. In fact, people always comment on how OEM it looks and ask if it was an Audi option. Here's a link to where you can purchase the dock from:
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/AYSKQ ... =affiliate
> 
> Here's a YouTube link of the dock in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> From what I can see there are currently three dock versions available from Shapeways which are:
> 
> *1) Audi TT ashtray dock for iPhone 5 / 5s / SE*
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/AYSKQ ... d=55528745
> 
> *2) Audi TT dock for iPhone 6/6s/7 with Leather Case*
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/LEB5A ... d=56223209
> 
> *3) Audi TT ashtray dock for iPhone 6, 6s and iPhone 7*
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYW ... d=43893929
> 
> *Mic Placement & Audio Quality*
> I used the mic that was included with the Alpine headunit. I had it installed in roof trim just above where the the rear view mirror is mounted with the mic subtly pointing at the driver. It's very discreet and subtle and picks up my voice well even at high speeds. I've had people report it sounds clear when I make a call.
> 
> Regarding audio quality, the difference in sound compared to stock is very noticeable and makes the speakers really come alive even in my non BOSE car. This is especially noticeable at higher volume.
> 
> *Audio Loom / Adapters I Used*
> The looms and fascia I used were from a company called 'Enfig' based in the USA. They were able to supply me all the correct looms and fascia to fit my alpine ILX-700 unit and ship them to in good time. I was also able to keep the steering wheel controls with the additional box they supply which works flawlessly, not one wire was cut. Check out this page and the picture below of the different wiring looms used - these references are all taken from the Vortex forum I linked earlier:
> https://enfigcarstereo.com/RADIO_AUDI_TT_07.html
> 
> 
> *Some Photo's of the ILX-700 Installed*
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> Some general feedback I've found using the ILX-700:
> 
> *Positives*
> - Sirri works really well and you can do pretty much anything without pressing a button when you say "Hey Sirri". You can ask it it do some useful things such as "play a song by xx" or "call xx" "check my calendar / messages" "what's the weather / news" or "navigate to the nearest Starbucks" etc ... Thought it was a gimmick at first but I actually use it a lot.
> - Good clear screen and good size
> - Touchscreen works well easy to scroll
> - Supports Waze which means all the latest alerts when driving including Speed Cameras! :mrgreen:
> - Integrates perfectly with MFI if you purchase the correct loom enabling you to terminate calls, skip tracks, control volume all from the steering wheel controls. You have to use the correct looms to achieve this and mine were all from http://enfigcarstereo.com - worth the extra ££ compared to cheaper branded looms in my opinion.
> - Fast enough boot up time and hardly any delays in switching between apps
> - Fully customisable splash screen and I have created my own Audi one
> - Greatly improves audio quality over the standard 'Concert' OEM head unit especially in the bass / clarity department using standard speakers
> - Radio reception is very clear using correct Enfig booster and no loss in quality. In fact I'd say it's better than before!
> 
> *Negatives*
> - Doesn't integrate with DIS
> - Only works with iPhone's which have to be plugged in hence why I went for the integrated dock
> - Radio isn't DAB (but still good enough in my opinion and you can use BBC iPlayer for DAB stations if desired)
> - Can't change the button illumination colour to OEM red - white only
> - No Bluetooth on the unit, an iPhone must be connected to make & receive calls
> - Currently no 'Torque' app support which can be used to check engine fault codes etc
> 
> Hope this helps when making a decision on what's out their. As you can probably tell I'm more than pleased with my Alpine headunit which really helps modernise the whole experience compared to the original unit


Thankyou for you for sharing your splash screen been the only one I found that looks near to oem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flux_capacitor

CurryMan said:


> happychappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> Drat and double drat, seems there is no version for an iPhone 8 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worth sending the chap who designed them a message to see if he has any plans to? His aviator is 'Flux_Capacitor' and you can send him a message using this link: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/flux_capacitor
> 
> Keep us posted on what he says and fingers crossed for you.
Click to expand...

Hi,

I am the creator of the iPhone CarPlay dock for Audi TT Mk2. Thank you for having contacting me and thank you for your interest in these docks 

The dock has indeed been designed before the iPhone 8, which is significantly thicker and wider than previous versions due to wireless charging and the glass back plate. So sadly it is not very compatible with the current dock sold through Shapeways. It would severely scrape sliding in or out of the dock, the side buttons would collide, etc.

But FYI I am currently designing a whole new 2019 lineup, and to begin with, the main dock will be compatible with the iPhone 8 as asked! This new dock will actually be compatible with the iPhone 6, 6s, 7 and 8. Launched alongside with this one, a second model for the iPhone 5/5s/SE will also be available simultaneously.

Due to the limited width of the TT ashtray compartment, I won't be able to provide a compatible dock for wider iPhone models like Plus and Max versions, sorry. Stay tuned however for a potential solution fitting iPhone X and XS&#8230; I still don't know if I can fit them, but if it is possible, I will release a CarPlay dock for them too!

Why a second model for the iPhone 5/5s/SE you may wonder? In fact all these 2019 docks will not use the recently discontinued expensive Apple Lightning to 30-pin adapter anymore. And subsequently, you won't have to get an old Apple or 3rd-party MFi 30-pin to USB cable neither (both of which you had to buy separately till now) so this should cut the bill by about £30 or even more. Instead, 2019 docks will rely on a more modern USB Type-C connector. All you'll have to buy is a much more affordable USB-A to USB-C cable (whatever brand it is - Apple or not - e.g. Amazon sells one-meter cables for just a few bucks).

I will choose one of the two following possibilities to distribute these new docks worldwide:

- Either Shapeways again, which would produce and distribute them. In this case you will have to buy the right Lighting to USB-C adapter separately and glue it on your own, as well as spray-paint the white plastic in black to give the product an OEM look that will be elegant and well integrated in your Audi TT.

- Or eBay. I will choose this option if I can produce the docks by myself. Three benefits with this solution: 1) for me to start with, Shapeways would not get 75-80% of the profit, I would; 2) you would get a USB-C connector for free already built-in into the dock and fully tested, without the need to buy and glue one; and 3) the dock would already come in a black hard and durable ABS plastic, you would not have to spray-paint it anymore, which can be a tedious process.

I will let you know when and where these new solutions are available (by the end of January I hope, or maybe early February 2019).

Happy new year to you all!

FC


----------



## happychappy

Hi Flux_capacitor

Thanks so much for popping in and bringing such great news, I eagerly await your finished product.

A friend made a dock for a Volvo but it was a sit on not a slide in type of mount and so therefore wiggled and wobbled around over speed humps/pot holes etc.

Your dock eliminate this, hence my interest

Thanks once again.


----------



## Janker

Subscribed... look forward to further updates


----------



## CurryMan

flux_capacitor said:


> CurryMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happychappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> Drat and double drat, seems there is no version for an iPhone 8 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worth sending the chap who designed them a message to see if he has any plans to? His aviator is 'Flux_Capacitor' and you can send him a message using this link: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/flux_capacitor
> 
> Keep us posted on what he says and fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am the creator of the iPhone CarPlay dock for Audi TT Mk2. Thank you for having contacting me and thank you for your interest in these docks
> 
> The dock has indeed been designed before the iPhone 8, which is significantly thicker and wider than previous versions due to wireless charging and the glass back plate. So sadly it is not very compatible with the current dock sold through Shapeways. It would severely scrape sliding in or out of the dock, the side buttons would collide, etc.
> 
> But FYI I am currently designing a whole new 2019 lineup, and to begin with, the main dock will be compatible with the iPhone 8 as asked! This new dock will actually be compatible with the iPhone 6, 6s, 7 and 8. Launched alongside with this one, a second model for the iPhone 5/5s/SE will also be available simultaneously.
> 
> Due to the limited width of the TT ashtray compartment, I won't be able to provide a compatible dock for wider iPhone models like Plus and Max versions, sorry. Stay tuned however for a potential solution fitting iPhone X and XS&#8230; I still don't know if I can fit them, but if it is possible, I will release a CarPlay dock for them too!
> 
> Why a second model for the iPhone 5/5s/SE you may wonder? In fact all these 2019 docks will not use the recently discontinued expensive Apple Lightning to 30-pin adapter anymore. And subsequently, you won't have to get an old Apple or 3rd-party MFi 30-pin to USB cable neither (both of which you had to buy separately till now) so this should cut the bill by about £30 or even more. Instead, 2019 docks will rely on a more modern USB Type-C connector. All you'll have to buy is a much more affordable USB-A to USB-C cable (whatever brand it is - Apple or not - e.g. Amazon sells one-meter cables for just a few bucks).
> 
> I will choose one of the two following possibilities to distribute these new docks worldwide:
> 
> - Either Shapeways again, which would produce and distribute them. In this case you will have to buy the right Lighting to USB-C adapter separately and glue it on your own, as well as spray-paint the white plastic in black to give the product an OEM look that will be elegant and well integrated in your Audi TT.
> 
> - Or eBay. I will choose this option if I can produce the docks by myself. Three benefits with this solution: 1) for me to start with, Shapeways would not get 75-80% of the profit, I would; 2) you would get a USB-C connector for free already built-in into the dock and fully tested, without the need to buy and glue one; and 3) the dock would already come in a black hard and durable ABS plastic, you would not have to spray-paint it anymore, which can be a tedious process.
> 
> I will let you know when and where these new solutions are available (by the end of January I hope, or maybe early February 2019).
> 
> Happy new year to you all!
> 
> FC
Click to expand...

Great to see you on here FC! Thanks for the detailed update, that's great news which allows me to upgrade my iPhone if I choose to now.

Look forward to seeing the new range and I'm sure other iPhone owners here may be interested too.


----------



## Umoxya

That was an interesting read from page 1 great info.
Has anyone tried the newer android 8.1 xtron units? Was wondering if the poor sound quality has been addressed.


----------



## Jsimba

Umoxya said:


> That was an interesting read from page 1 great info.
> Has anyone tried the newer android 8.1 xtron units? Was wondering if the poor sound quality has been addressed.


I have the PB78ATTRP running Android 8.0 and have to say that the sound quality is great. I couldn't comment on previous versions but would assume the sound quality from the 8.0 would also apply to the 8.1 OS. You can always download an equaliser from the Play Store to help with the sounds dynamics too


----------



## Jonah67red

SuperShires said:


> JFidddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a unit, for an 08 TTS with Bose.
> 
> Requirements are that audio quality must stay the same or improve, I'm not willing to downgrade.
> Bluetooth with steering wheel controls and song data.
> Map search by full postcode.
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB last Saturday.
> 
> Get the Connects2 CTKAU03 Kit:
> https://goo.gl/U2t1oi
> (choose the CTMULTILEAD.2 if you are buying a Pioneer unit)
> 
> You might need this Antenna Adapter like I did:
> https://goo.gl/jHtWL5
> 
> I bought the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB:
> https://goo.gl/RA1K6M
> 
> I'm really impressed with the Pioneer unit, Bluetooth works amazingly, it has CarPlay so I routed a Lightning cable through the glove box where the old iPod cable that comes with the OEM stereo comes out at the little hole in the back of the glove box (if you do this you will need to remove the glove box)
> Steering wheel controls work great, just an overall solid improvement from the standard stereo.
> 
> Audio quality is vastly improved from the standard head unit IMO. Sounds much louder and clearer. Looks clean thanks to the unit not having any buttons and its all touchscreen.
> 
> I made sure it had CarPlay so I can plug my iPhone in and use the Maps on the phone, rather than the head unit itself having GPS. This is why I decided to route the Lightning cable through the hole in the glove box so that when I do need to use SatNav I just plug my phone in and use the phones SatNav.
> 
> Overall it set me back £350~ as I bought the Pioneer unit for £280 but I fitted it myself with help from a mate who works at a Kwikfit. (though I'm buying him a few pints for his help :lol
Click to expand...

Supershires I presume I won't need the antenna adaptor as I have bought a dab antenna ?
Getting the fitting done by Halfords which isn't ideal as I have read a fair few bad reviews ref fitting and attitude when problems are brought to their attention but I just don't have the time to do it myself .

Only problem is I ordered and paid for it all on 15 Jan and I am still waiting for a call ref the steering wheel controls being delivered to store but I am in no huge rush now as I have to wait for the ashtray dock which after looking at the video of it I couldn't resist but will spray it myself black.
How is your experience after using it for a while since your review?


----------



## p1tse

Great thread

Who's got one which supports apple airply mirroring and a decent revering camera?


----------



## p1tse

SuperShires said:


> JFidddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a unit, for an 08 TTS with Bose.
> 
> Requirements are that audio quality must stay the same or improve, I'm not willing to downgrade.
> Bluetooth with steering wheel controls and song data.
> Map search by full postcode.
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB last Saturday.
> 
> Get the Connects2 CTKAU03 Kit:
> https://goo.gl/U2t1oi
> (choose the CTMULTILEAD.2 if you are buying a Pioneer unit)
> 
> You might need this Antenna Adapter like I did:
> https://goo.gl/jHtWL5
> 
> I bought the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB:
> https://goo.gl/RA1K6M
> 
> I'm really impressed with the Pioneer unit, Bluetooth works amazingly, it has CarPlay so I routed a Lightning cable through the glove box where the old iPod cable that comes with the OEM stereo comes out at the little hole in the back of the glove box (if you do this you will need to remove the glove box)
> Steering wheel controls work great, just an overall solid improvement from the standard stereo.
> 
> Audio quality is vastly improved from the standard head unit IMO. Sounds much louder and clearer. Looks clean thanks to the unit not having any buttons and its all touchscreen.
> 
> I made sure it had CarPlay so I can plug my iPhone in and use the Maps on the phone, rather than the head unit itself having GPS. This is why I decided to route the Lightning cable through the hole in the glove box so that when I do need to use SatNav I just plug my phone in and use the phones SatNav.
> 
> Overall it set me back £350~ as I bought the Pioneer unit for £280 but I fitted it myself with help from a mate who works at a Kwikfit. (though I'm buying him a few pints for his help :lol
Click to expand...

what connectors are required for a non Bose unit?


----------



## samoz83

Jsimba said:


> I have the PB78ATTRP running Android 8.0 and have to say that the sound quality is great. I couldn't comment on previous versions but would assume the sound quality from the 8.0 would also apply to the 8.1 OS. You can always download an equaliser from the Play Store to help with the sounds dynamics too


Do you have a BOSE system in you car?


----------



## MarkyMark66

Looks like these carplay docks are now available...........

https://www.shapeways.com/designer/flux ... /creations

https://www.carplaydock.com/


----------



## Jonah67red

MarkyMark66 said:


> Looks like these carplay docks are now available...........
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/designer/flux ... /creations
> 
> https://www.carplaydock.com/


This is not a problem with the dock but Just a quick heads up for people who purchase one of these.

This was my experience and I may just be really really unlucky.

The T shaped connector I purchased when I bought this for my TT worked fine but I used glue that ultimately wasn't strong enough(not superglue) and it came loose so I removed the connector which I managed to damage and the excess glue.

Long story short, I have so far had to purchase 6 of these connectors from eBay and amazon non of which would connect to my head unit but would charge the phone(tested them before attempting to fit properly with glue)

I eventually purchased the larger connector which your cable to your head unit has to plug in at the bottom BUT I had to modify the dock by cutting off one of the sides that you wedge the connector into then glue in place.

Because the connector from the head unit connects at the bottom and not the side the sound proofing sponge needs removing directly below the dock when its fitted as the cable/connection now goes too far down and has prevented it going all the way down.

This is not intended to put people off the dock as I love it but Like I said I may just be really unlucky but thought I should let people know my experience.

Just


----------



## MarkyMark66

Jonah67red said:


> MarkyMark66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like these carplay docks are now available...........
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/designer/flux ... /creations
> 
> https://www.carplaydock.com/
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a problem with the dock but Just a quick heads up for people who purchase one of these.
> 
> This was my experience and I may just be really really unlucky.
> 
> The T shaped connector I purchased when I bought this for my TT worked fine but I used glue that ultimately wasn't strong enough(not superglue) and it came loose so I removed the connector which I managed to damage and the excess glue.
> 
> Long story short, I have so far had to purchase 6 of these connectors from eBay and amazon non of which would connect to my head unit but would charge the phone(tested them before attempting to fit properly with glue)
> 
> I eventually purchased the larger connector which your cable to your head unit has to plug in at the bottom BUT I had to modify the dock by cutting off one of the sides that you wedge the connector into then glue in place.
> 
> Because the connector from the head unit connects at the bottom and not the side the sound proofing sponge needs removing directly below the dock when its fitted as the cable/connection now goes too far down and has prevented it going all the way down.
> 
> This is not intended to put people off the dock as I love it but Like I said I may just be really unlucky but thought I should let people know my experience.
Click to expand...

Always good to know about peoples experiences, can never have too much info [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pashkito

Hi all.. Re "shapeways" "Carplaydok" ...question is : will the apple carplay work on any aftermarket android unit after install ?
Appreciate your comments and particularly creator's views and recommendations .Thank you


----------



## Jonah67red

pashkito said:


> Hi all.. Re "shapeways" "Carplaydok" ...question is : will the apple carplay work on any aftermarket android unit after install ?
> Appreciate your comments and particularly creator's views and recommendations .Thank you


If the unit you are buying has apple car play installed and you have an Iphone then yes.
The dock is just a better way and tidy way of connecting to your head unit via a USB cable as if you don't have car play on the head unit I presume it will still charge your phone but I'm not tech savvy ref any other use with a non car play enabled units what if any extra functionality you will get linking your phone to the head unit via a USB besides charging it the head unit manual/instructions should tell you.


----------



## pashkito

Thanks ..in other words if I try connecting my iPhone to the Android USB and there is not apple "carplay" when the iPhone does not replicate on my unit's screen.. then I might need an auxiliary interface to allow the apple "carplay" functions including "siri" etc.. found this maybe it should work :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vaugan-Android ... way&sr=8-9


----------



## Jonah67red

pashkito said:


> Thanks ..in other words if I try connecting my iPhone to the Android USB and there is not apple "carplay" when the iPhone does not replicate on my unit's screen.. then I might need an auxiliary interface to allow the apple "carplay" functions including "siri" etc.. found this maybe it should work :
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vaugan-Android ... way&sr=8-9


Good find, if you go down that route remember to post your experience on here as I'm sure there will probably be a few more that would be interested in how you get on


----------



## pashkito

I shall as soon as I get it and try it ..of course


----------



## CurryMan

Pioneer have released a wireless carplay unit which is the Z9100DAB.

I've been following Audi Retrofits and spotted they've fitted one to a mk2 TT on there YouTube channel   
Maybe something worth considering and the unit also supports Android Auto. I like the fact it matches the OEM red interior lights - I would have considered this if I didn't already have my Alpine carplay unit. Looks very slick ... and no more wires, definitely the future!


----------



## Kev_Cornwall

flux_capacitor said:


> CurryMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happychappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> Drat and double drat, seems there is no version for an iPhone 8 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worth sending the chap who designed them a message to see if he has any plans to? His aviator is 'Flux_Capacitor' and you can send him a message using this link: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/flux_capacitor
> 
> Keep us posted on what he says and fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am the creator of the iPhone CarPlay dock for Audi TT Mk2. Thank you for having contacting me and thank you for your interest in these docks
> 
> The dock has indeed been designed before the iPhone 8, which is significantly thicker and wider than previous versions due to wireless charging and the glass back plate. So sadly it is not very compatible with the current dock sold through Shapeways. It would severely scrape sliding in or out of the dock, the side buttons would collide, etc.
> 
> But FYI I am currently designing a whole new 2019 lineup, and to begin with, the main dock will be compatible with the iPhone 8 as asked! This new dock will actually be compatible with the iPhone 6, 6s, 7 and 8. Launched alongside with this one, a second model for the iPhone 5/5s/SE will also be available simultaneously.
> 
> Due to the limited width of the TT ashtray compartment, I won't be able to provide a compatible dock for wider iPhone models like Plus and Max versions, sorry. Stay tuned however for a potential solution fitting iPhone X and XS&#8230; I still don't know if I can fit them, but if it is possible, I will release a CarPlay dock for them too!
> 
> Why a second model for the iPhone 5/5s/SE you may wonder? In fact all these 2019 docks will not use the recently discontinued expensive Apple Lightning to 30-pin adapter anymore. And subsequently, you won't have to get an old Apple or 3rd-party MFi 30-pin to USB cable neither (both of which you had to buy separately till now) so this should cut the bill by about £30 or even more. Instead, 2019 docks will rely on a more modern USB Type-C connector. All you'll have to buy is a much more affordable USB-A to USB-C cable (whatever brand it is - Apple or not - e.g. Amazon sells one-meter cables for just a few bucks).
> 
> I will choose one of the two following possibilities to distribute these new docks worldwide:
> 
> - Either Shapeways again, which would produce and distribute them. In this case you will have to buy the right Lighting to USB-C adapter separately and glue it on your own, as well as spray-paint the white plastic in black to give the product an OEM look that will be elegant and well integrated in your Audi TT.
> 
> - Or eBay. I will choose this option if I can produce the docks by myself. Three benefits with this solution: 1) for me to start with, Shapeways would not get 75-80% of the profit, I would; 2) you would get a USB-C connector for free already built-in into the dock and fully tested, without the need to buy and glue one; and 3) the dock would already come in a black hard and durable ABS plastic, you would not have to spray-paint it anymore, which can be a tedious process.
> 
> I will let you know when and where these new solutions are available (by the end of January I hope, or maybe early February 2019).
> 
> Happy new year to you all!
> 
> FC
Click to expand...

Hi Flux Capacitor - are you selling these docks on eBay yet?


----------



## repsol

I'm thinking of getting one of these pioneer Z9100DAB. 
Can anyone tell me what other parts I'd need to get to fit this to my S line Mk2. Haven't a clue when it comes to audio so will have to get someone to fit it for me.


----------



## edgejedi

Halfords fitted me a Sony XAV-AX3005DB DAB Car Stereo to replace my dead Bose. Great sound, fast responsive screen. Pleased to ditch the Audi Concert finally and bring everything up to date. I'd rather have the very small row of buttons at the bottom for an 'affirmative push' personally, personal taste. Sound is good, bass is enough although a sub woofer could finish it off. I didn't get the reverse camera fitted, I hate the things. Nice touch with a USB cable that can charge the phone and take USB sticks too.

"The Sony XAV-AX3005DB DAB Car Stereo with Apple Car Play and Bluetooth will impress you with its smooth and simple control, it is equipped with a fast and responsive 7" touchscreen and provides immersive audio by powerful amplification with 4 x 55w dynamic reality amp 2 for clear and detailed sounds."

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/sto ... reId=10001


----------



## Bandare

edgejedi, where did you get your mobile phone holder that has a metal plate behind the air vents? That looks great!


----------



## Bandare

edgejedi said:


>


edgejedi, where did you get your mobile phone holder that has a metal plate behind the air vents? That looks great!


----------



## andy mac

Bandare said:


> edgejedi, where did you get your mobile phone holder that has a metal plate behind the air vents? That looks great!


I think it's this one:
https://tinyurl.com/y5cgvtcs


----------



## Bandare

andy mac said:


> Bandare said:
> 
> 
> 
> edgejedi, where did you get your mobile phone holder that has a metal plate behind the air vents? That looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this one:
> https://tinyurl.com/y5cgvtcs
Click to expand...

Thanks, ordered. Will give it a go.

Next thing to decide on is which multimedia apple play device to put into my Mk2 from Halfords with their current special offer of 10% off


----------



## xylitoli

Does anyone know if any of the aftermarket head units work with the OEM bluetooth handsfree? I really wouldn't like to install another mic because the OEM is pretty good and discreet.

Has anyone tried the newer Xtrons models?


----------



## ADB

xylitoli said:


> Does anyone know if any of the aftermarket head units work with the OEM bluetooth handsfree? I really wouldn't like to install another mic because the OEM is pretty good and discreet.
> 
> Has anyone tried the newer Xtrons models?


I have an older Xtrons PF75ATTAR which I have swapped the PX3 board out for a PX5 board (came with Android 6.0 which I have now upgraded to Android 9.0). This has a mic integrated into the front of the unit next to the micro SD slots. It seems to work OK and I can have a conversation without having to try and reposition myself of shout. Although I rarely have any long conversations in the car...

It looks like Xtrons are using a new 'chassis' for the IB79ATTRP model they now have on their site. This has the same layout as the previous ones but the buttons are labelled differently and the rear panel looks different (better IMO) with real USB ports. Looking at the images on Xtrons website it seems to come with an external mic though and the hole on the front that has the mic on my model doesn't have any labelling so you might need to actually install the external mic?

https://xtrons.com/audi-tt-android-9-0- ... -ib79attrp


----------



## Steve in Ireland

xylitoli said:


> Does anyone know if any of the aftermarket head units work with the OEM bluetooth handsfree? I really wouldn't like to install another mic because the OEM is pretty good and discreet.
> 
> Has anyone tried the newer Xtrons models?


I have the Xtrons PB78ATTP. The Bluetooth phone functionality is completely independent of the OEM module. It works well enough.

There is a connection for an external microphone, including power for it if needed. Potentially, you could cut into the OEM installation and plug the mic into the Xtrons, but I'm content to leave it as is.

By the way, I haven't done anything to disable the original Bluetooth, and my phone can "see" it, but it's not interfering with the operation via Xtrons.


----------



## Joba87

Do you guys recommend this headunit? Seems like a good price to me?

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000188977883.html

Also anyone have experience with Aliexpress? These chinese websites are always a little sketchy to me :mrgreen:


----------



## aurrian

It looks like this one

[url=https://xtrons.co.uk/audi-tt-...trons.co.uk/audi-tt-android-9- ... -ib79attrp

I purchased the same one from xtrons uk - if you sign up to VIP - you get 15% off and it is delivered in a couple of days.No risk of import taxes and much quicker.

I'm pleased with mine. The sound quality with the supplied microphone is not great. Loads of comments about this on forums for all android head uints using this board. It's useable though, and I dont make many calls in the car.

I ran the supplied microphone up the a-piller and installed where the factory mic was. (just moved the factory mic to the side without disconnecting.

Everything else is spot on- easy to install, sound quality great, loads of customisation possible.

I installed "agama" car launcher, spotify, google maps, waze, iplayer, etc.

It's plug n play. Dead easy. I was put off initially by reports of poor sound quality from the speakers - but mine is fine (I have bose).


----------



## CMorris

Dont suppose by any chance you used any connects2 wiring looms too enable steering control and bose amp?


----------



## Joba87

aurrian said:


> It looks like this one
> 
> [url=https://xtrons.co.uk/audi-tt-...trons.co.uk/audi-tt-android-9- ... -ib79attrp
> 
> I purchased the same one from xtrons uk - if you sign up to VIP - you get 15% off and it is delivered in a couple of days.No risk of import taxes and much quicker.
> 
> I'm pleased with mine. The sound quality with the supplied microphone is not great. Loads of comments about this on forums for all android head uints using this board. It's useable though, and I dont make many calls in the car.
> 
> I ran the supplied microphone up the a-piller and installed where the factory mic was. (just moved the factory mic to the side without disconnecting.
> 
> Everything else is spot on- easy to install, sound quality great, loads of customisation possible.
> 
> I installed "agama" car launcher, spotify, google maps, waze, iplayer, etc.
> 
> It's plug n play. Dead easy. I was put off initially by reports of poor sound quality from the speakers - but mine is fine (I have bose).


Nice, thanks for the impressions. I don't really care that much about the mic quality, lol.

Only thing I'm concerned about is that I don't have a Bose system. And these things say they require wiring changes without. But I've also read mixed info that they work just fine even without Bose.


----------



## aurrian

CMorris said:


> Dont suppose by any chance you used any connects2 wiring looms too enable steering control and bose amp?


didnt need to - the steering wheel controls and amp all work just using the ?quadlock


----------



## aurrian

Joba87 said:


> aurrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this one
> 
> [url=https://xtrons.co.uk/audi-tt-...trons.co.uk/audi-tt-android-9- ... -ib79attrp
> 
> I purchased the same one from xtrons uk - if you sign up to VIP - you get 15% off and it is delivered in a couple of days.No risk of import taxes and much quicker.
> 
> I'm pleased with mine. The sound quality with the supplied microphone is not great. Loads of comments about this on forums for all android head uints using this board. It's useable though, and I dont make many calls in the car.
> 
> I ran the supplied microphone up the a-piller and installed where the factory mic was. (just moved the factory mic to the side without disconnecting.
> 
> Everything else is spot on- easy to install, sound quality great, loads of customisation possible.
> 
> I installed "agama" car launcher, spotify, google maps, waze, iplayer, etc.
> 
> It's plug n play. Dead easy. I was put off initially by reports of poor sound quality from the speakers - but mine is fine (I have bose).
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thanks for the impressions. I don't really care that much about the mic quality, lol.
> 
> Only thing I'm concerned about is that I don't have a Bose system. And these things say they require wiring changes without. But I've also read mixed info that they work just fine even without Bose.
Click to expand...

People seem to say it just works even without bose. Obviously i cant be sure about that though.

I got a 4G SIM dongle as well, and a £7 per month SIM from giffgaff


----------



## pashkito

Hi,
Enclosed are various snapshots of my new Head Unit Dynavin TT PRO. Specs and Features will follow.
Canbus Integration;

1. Steering wheel remote control integration
2. Multifunctional display (MFD+) integration 
3. Onboard computer information integration
4. Virtual parking track line integration
5. Climatronic control status integration


----------



## ab54666

Looks very smart, does it have Applecarplay?


----------



## pashkito

Hi,
Sure was about to post the Apple dock and CarPlay:


----------



## chriscapon

Ended up installing the Xtrons to my new TTS. So far it's been amazing. Easy install and pairs to my phones hot spot automatically on turn on. Even have OK Google integration on every screen to control Spotify and maps with voice commands. Highly recommend. Reverse cam to be installed on the next warm day


----------



## Dash

pashkito, what's it like in terms of audio performance? Any improvement on OEM/Bose etc? Primary function of a head unit after all!


----------



## pashkito

Hi,
As advertised, the " DSP Sound in the N7 PRO head units use high-resolution Burr-Brown 24-Bit Digital to Analogue conversion allowing for clean, accurate, stunning sound reproduction ". Compared to the OEM, I Personally believe the sound is definitely good by all means.


----------



## IPG3.6

pashkito said:


> Hi,
> As advertised, the " DSP Sound in the N7 PRO head units use high-resolution Burr-Brown 24-Bit Digital to Analogue conversion allowing for clean, accurate, stunning sound reproduction ". Compared to the OEM, I Personally believe the sound is definitely good by all means.


Aside from the bad marketing speil. I can see there's treble , mid , bass and sub control. Also fade and balance. Standard.

What audio controls do you actually have? What are the RCA's rated at? Is there an EQ? How many bands? What about crossovers or time alignment?


----------



## pashkito

you can check all the features in the links below :
https://dynavindirect.co.uk/select-your ... cba1185463
http://www.dynavin.com/products/n7_tt.php


----------



## happychappy

ianpgonzaga said:


> pashkito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> As advertised, the " DSP Sound in the N7 PRO head units use high-resolution Burr-Brown 24-Bit Digital to Analogue conversion allowing for clean, accurate, stunning sound reproduction ". Compared to the OEM, I Personally believe the sound is definitely good by all means.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the bad marketing speil. I can see there's treble , mid , bass and sub control. Also fade and balance. Standard.
> 
> What audio controls do you actually have? What are the RCA's rated at? Is there an EQ? How many bands? What about crossovers or time alignment?
Click to expand...

Looks like 4v pre outs and a 9 Band graphic equaliser.

I can't see any crossovers or TA.

Have I missed them?


----------



## IPG3.6

Looks like it's got time alignment too


----------



## Hammer'd

> Only thing I'm concerned about is that I don't have a Bose system. And these things say they require wiring changes without. But I've also read mixed info that they work just fine even without Bose.


I can comfirm it does work with non-Bose as I've just installed one in my TT tonight. Bit of a git to get in so that it fitted correctly. Just be careful though as when I got mine installed first, the rear speakers wouldn't work. Taking it out was more of a pain than anything and the pins you get from Xtrons are awful, if you're not careful you end up slicing up your fingers as they have unfiled edges so cut you. Anyway, I think the pins of the connector block on the Xtrons aren't great as I was constantly jigging the connector to try and get a better connection. Just keep pushing and jiggling and eventually it fits better. Sound quality is good, although it doesn't seem to be very loud (even with adjusting the equaliser), so I'm investigating if there's anything that can be done to increase it further. Next up will be the 4G modem and reversing cam.


----------



## beberobu

Simes, i am after a head unit like this, but... can you shade a light to us please, have this unit WiF module?
I see have a plenty of internet apps but, despite ive searched in lots specs, i didnt find anything about how to connect it to internet.
My fav way is to do hotspot over the phone, so, in order for that is necessary the head unit to have wifi. I may be wrong but as i know the hotspot can be made over the wi-fi module, not the bt module.
Is this unit able to connect over phone hotspot?
Cheers,
Vas



simestt said:


> I have just finished installing a Kenwood DMX7017DABS head unit in my TT Mk2. It works and I installed it as a first-timer in about a day. Much of that day was spent researching how to do it. This TT forum was very helpful so here are some notes for fellow beginners in return.
> ................................


----------



## ADB

beberobu said:


> Simes, i am after a head unit like this, but... can you shade a light to us please, have this unit WiF module?
> I see have a plenty of internet apps but, despite ive searched in lots specs, i didnt find anything about how to connect it to internet.
> My fav way is to do hotspot over the phone, so, in order for that is necessary the head unit to have wifi. I may be wrong but as i know the hotspot can be made over the wi-fi module, not the bt module.
> Is this unit able to connect over phone hotspot?
> Cheers,
> Vas


I don't think any of these head units DON'T have WiFi. They are usually 2.4GHz 802.11N (WiFi4) so not fantastic speeds (72Mbps max) but if you are just tethering over WiFi that's not a big issue I guess.


----------



## beberobu

Yep, true!
Sorted in the meantime. Bought a Xtrons Audi TT build, android with everything. The only problem is it came with TPMS with external sensors which i dont like them and i tried to fit other android usb tpms systems (with internal sensors) but without success so far.
Cheers!



ADB said:


> I don't think any of these head units DON'T have WiFi. They are usually 2.4GHz 802.11N (WiFi4) so not fantastic speeds (72Mbps max) but if you are just tethering over WiFi that's not a big issue I guess.


----------



## simestt

beberobu said:


> Simes, i am after a head unit like this, but... can you shade a light to us please, have this unit WiF module?
> I see have a plenty of internet apps but, despite ive searched in lots specs, i didnt find anything about how to connect it to internet.
> My fav way is to do hotspot over the phone, so, in order for that is necessary the head unit to have wifi. I may be wrong but as i know the hotspot can be made over the wi-fi module, not the bt module.
> Is this unit able to connect over phone hotspot?
> Cheers,
> Vas
> 
> 
> 
> simestt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just finished installing a Kenwood DMX7017DABS head unit in my TT Mk2. It works and I installed it as a first-timer in about a day. Much of that day was spent researching how to do it. This TT forum was very helpful so here are some notes for fellow beginners in return.
> ................................
Click to expand...

Hi beberobu,
I've only just seen your note, so sorry if my reply is too late to help you, but it may help others. The Kenwood DMX7017DABS that I used in my Mk2 does not have wi-fi / hotspot support. You connect your phone to it by USB cable to provide the internet connection. i installed a USB socket in the console near the handbrake for this and the phone sat in the tray behind the handbrake. It is more than two years since I installed the Kenwood so maybe it is no longer a current model. I liked it, though.


----------



## idbpalacei

Make - Kenwwod
Model - DMX8019DABS
Fitted - 3 July 2020

Hi all
After a couple of years going backwards and forwards about whether to replace the old Nav Plus i`ve taken the plunge and had the above unit installed. It was a bit of a love hate relationship with the NP but after a couple of days ownership of the Kenwood i`m glad i`ve done it.

Thanks so much to the guys at Sounds Alarming in Welling , Kent for all there advice and knowledge. Only slight issue during fitting was the BOSE amp on my TTS needed a slightly different connection as first thought but once that was sorted it was a pretty straightforward fit.

They also fitted a reverse camera , DAB aerial and new microphone at the same time as the unit itself.

A lot more to learn but a few of the bullet points after a couple days ownership.

Everything syncing with my Samsung S10 phone. All wireless including mobile mirroring so i have my little tablet including playing Prime , Netflix and I Player etc. Sound is definitely upgraded with lots of options. Maps via Android Auto is great as well as other mapping options. One of the things i was concerned about was the look and potentially spoiling the OEM look but i think it slots in nicely.

As i say early days but impressed so far. Any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Dash

How does it sound?


----------



## idbpalacei

Yes it sounds great. I`m not an expert or want perfection but it s much better imho


----------



## andy mac

*NEW KIT!* 
First a little montage of my old kit, which was installed by a butcher by the looks and sound of things - Bose amp ripped out, harnesses spliced into, speakers wired left to right at the rear (and vice-versa), out of phase on one speaker... at the front, only the bass was working on the left and only mid/treble on the right. 
Also, the Xtrons head unit was wedged in with polystyrene. It was an utter disaster.










Now for the good stuff. I found a guy who came highly recommended and was only 12 miles away, looked at his previous installs... and decided to go for it. He does a lot of really high end stuff and mine was probably the cheapest he'd done in a while, but the results are brilliant.

Head Unit - *Pioneer SPH-250DAB*
Amplifier - *HERTZ HCP4*
Speakers - *JL Audio C5* two-way components (Woofer/mid combo unit in original lower door position, tweeters in original dash top position)
I'm still using the Bose units at the rear for a bit of "fill", but the soundfield is biased very much towards the front.

Subwoofer to be decided on once I decide where (and if!) I want it - I'd really like stealth, i.e. not on show anywhere so it's tricky placement-wise.

He's promised to send me pics of the install that I asked him to take for me. Coming soon. *Update, see post below*

In the meantime, here's what I have now:



















No pictures of my actual speakers (will add them when I get them) but I now have these:










I picked the car up yesterday - while I was backing out an Aston DB9 was arriving for a complete install, including a £5,000 amp  
I drove home with a big grin on my face via one of my favourite roads - The Cat and Fiddle in Derbyshire (the installer is in Macclesfield) with a playlist of my favourite system-testing tunes, a real eclectic mix but all of them really put one or more aspects of a system through its paces. Followed by Dark Side of The Moon, just because.

What a transformation. Even if the BOSE system had been intact and correctly wired, it would never have sounded this good.
Crystal clear, fast, expansive... just think of _all_ the superlatives and you'll be about right.
Bottom end left me questioning if I actually need a sub - nice and deep and tight... amazing considering the drivers are 6.5" units.

It wasn't cheap (to me anyway) but I'm very very happy.
In addition to the new hardware, all the wiring was tidied up, the doors lined with Dynamat, amp firmly secured to the space saver wheel compartment, everything as it should be.

There was already a reversing camera hooked up to the Xtrons, so that was reused and works fine.
The old microphone was junked as Pioneer supply one with the unit.

Now, on to the head unit performance. It's really taking some getting used to - I've never had Airplay before and that's a revelation when used with Siri ... which, again, I've never bothered with before... it's wizardry! I asked the lady to play some Bowie and she did. :mrgreen:

Had some teething problems with a USB drive (I couldn't decide whether to use my Iphone all the time or play files from a USB stick so I tried both). It was working fine. And then it wasn't. A quick repair using my PCs drive tools seemed to sort it out.

There's no disc drive in the SPH250, so I have to rely on USB or Airplay.

I had more issues trying to set a custom background picture (I've got a separate thread about that so I won't bore you here). I'm sure it'll be ok once I get used to it, the menus aren't that intuitive and it seems rather fussy about which pictures it can display.

Pleased to say DAB reception is really good with a nice small discreet windscreen aerial.

In my opinion, the HU looks superb. I thought I'd miss the buttons, but with steering wheel controls and Siri it's great.
I love the minimal look.

More pictures to follow but those are my initial thoughts.


----------



## andy mac

As promised some pics taken during the install.

First the scene of all that wiring carnage, tidied up and crossovers put in place.










Tweeters, perfect fit once the casings were removed.










Out with the old....










...in with the new...










...and another pic of the Pioneer


----------



## IPG3.6

andy mac said:


> *NEW KIT!*
> Bose amp ripped out, harnesses spliced into, speakers wired left to right at the rear (and vice-versa), out of phase on one speaker... at the front, only the bass was working on the left and only mid/treble on the right.


This is definitely the best way to go about it!!! I did this on mine as it saves you having to run more wiring in the car/stripping out the interior - the twisted pairs also mean they're "shielded" from other signals.

Install looks great and hope you enjoy the upgraded audio bliss 8)


----------



## andy mac

IPG3.6 said:


> andy mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW KIT!*
> Bose amp ripped out, harnesses spliced into, speakers wired left to right at the rear (and vice-versa), out of phase on one speaker... at the front, only the bass was working on the left and only mid/treble on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely the best way to go about it!!! I did this on mine as it saves you having to run more wiring in the car/stripping out the interior - the twisted pairs also mean they're "shielded" from other signals.
> 
> Install looks great and hope you enjoy the upgraded audio bliss 8)
Click to expand...

Thanks 
I didn't have a problem with whoever did the old install using some of the existing harness; as you pointed out it's the logical way to do things. It's just the way it was done... messily and incorrectly


----------



## IPG3.6

Was that taping how you found it?

Hopefully now there's solid soldered connections and shrink wrapped


----------



## andy mac

IPG3.6 said:


> Was that taping how you found it?


Yep, all the pictures used in that montage show exactly how it was when I got it.


----------



## JoedTT

Hi

Great Post and the install looks fab.

Just ordered the same HU with the connects 2 CTKAU03.
As I have the Bose amp and a complete novice (although very handy with my hands) can you be specific about what connector needed modifying please.
Thanks in advance

JD


----------



## JoedTT

Great Post

I'm fitting the same HU, could you be specific about the amp mod you needed to do please?

Thanks

JD


----------



## andy mac

JoedTT said:


> Hi
> 
> Great Post and the install looks fab.
> Just ordered the same HU with the connects 2 CTKAU03.
> As I have the Bose amp and a complete novice (although very handy with my hands) can you be specific about what connector needed modifying please.
> Thanks in advance
> JD





JoedTT said:


> Great Post
> I'm fitting the same HU, could you be specific about the amp mod you needed to do please?
> Thanks
> JD


I had the install done by a local installer, so I'm not sure about what adapters/harnesses/fitting kit he used.
I'll see if I can find the invoice later.

If you're just changing the HU it should be pretty straightforward - if you have a read through this thread you should be able to find the adapter you need.

There's a post a few pages back about a Pioneer self install, he used this:
https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html

I can't guarantee that the info applies to the DA250DAB, so double check first.


----------



## andy mac

Here's a copy and paste of the DAB130 installation from a few pages back:



SuperShires said:


> JFidddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a unit, for an 08 TTS with Bose.
> 
> Requirements are that audio quality must stay the same or improve, I'm not willing to downgrade.
> Bluetooth with steering wheel controls and song data.
> Map search by full postcode.
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB last Saturday.
> 
> Get the Connects2 CTKAU03 Kit:
> https://goo.gl/U2t1oi
> (choose the CTMULTILEAD.2 if you are buying a Pioneer unit)
> 
> You might need this Antenna Adapter like I did:
> https://goo.gl/jHtWL5
> 
> I bought the Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB:
> https://goo.gl/RA1K6M
> 
> I'm really impressed with the Pioneer unit, Bluetooth works amazingly, it has CarPlay so I routed a Lightning cable through the glove box where the old iPod cable that comes with the OEM stereo comes out at the little hole in the back of the glove box (if you do this you will need to remove the glove box)
> Steering wheel controls work great, just an overall solid improvement from the standard stereo.
> 
> Audio quality is vastly improved from the standard head unit IMO. Sounds much louder and clearer. Looks clean thanks to the unit not having any buttons and its all touchscreen.
> 
> I made sure it had CarPlay so I can plug my iPhone in and use the Maps on the phone, rather than the head unit itself having GPS. This is why I decided to route the Lightning cable through the hole in the glove box so that when I do need to use SatNav I just plug my phone in and use the phones SatNav.
> 
> Overall it set me back £350~ as I bought the Pioneer unit for £280 but I fitted it myself with help from a mate who works at a Kwikfit. (though I'm buying him a few pints for his help :lol
Click to expand...


----------



## af_135y

Hi everyone. Giving my thoughts on the new budget, no-name head unit installed over the weekend.

Head Unit:
Atoto SA102 Starter, £127, AliExpress (Italy), delivery in 7 days

Previous setup:
Standard Concert CD radio, amp with 9 speakers, non-Bose

Accessories:
I was planning on purchasing the CTKAU03, but found the component parts cheaper instead. So I got:
Connects2 CTSAD002.2 wiring loom, ebay £20
Connects2 CT23AU05 fascia and cage, £25
Twin fakra antenna adapter, ebay £5
Radio release keys, ebay £3
Already owned rear view camera (not fully fitted)
Already owned sub

Review:
I wanted a new HU as the Concert (understandably) felt dated, and lacked the connectivity of today's systems. The main thing I wanted was Android Auto, for maps, apps, calls and audio streaming. The cheapest branded units I could find online were JVC's around £300. The only reason I didn't buy such a unit was that they had no physical buttons, which I need as my car doesn't have a MFSW.
I naturally looked at the bewildering array of less well known brands on Amazon etc. but the reviews generally included both excellent, and poor - for the same unit, which kind of put me off.
I stumbled upon the Atoto brand on Amazon, and they sold the SA102 which has native support for Android Auto and Apple CarPlay, for £169. It has a row of physical buttons for volume, track, mute and home on the bottom. Reviews were the usual range, but mostly positive, and I watched a couple of YT videos to observe the speed of the interface, which looked good. I thought at this price, it's worth a punt. But in the end I cancelled the order, as I saw it on AliExpress for £127, shipping from Italy. So I bought that instead. It arrived in a week.
Fitted it over the weekend, and I must say I am very impressed. Sound quality is improved, especially at higher frequencies. I can now hear much more from the tweeters, which improves clarity to my ears. As I already fitted a sub, bass wasn't lacking even with the Concert. At first because of the difference, I thought the Atoto was on a boosted EQ or something, but no this was with a flat EQ, and without 'loudness' switched on. Loudness probably boosts bass and treble just a touch too much, so instead I've just tweaked the EQ a bit +/-1 or 2 dB. There are the usual pre-programmed EQ settings, plus 3 user settings. I can't remember how many frequencies are adjustable, but it's enough. 10 or 12? Also the sub volume can be auto or manually offset, and has an adjustable crossover.
It is louder than the Concert, as I used to have that turned up over halfway. For the equivalent volume in the Atoto I have it between a quarter to a third.
Android Auto works great. The phone needs to be connected by a cable though, which is a bit ugly but I can accept that. So far I have only tested maps, Spotify, TuneIn Radio and News. All work flawlessly, and the touchscreen is quite slick to use. It's capacitive and feels just like a normal glass screen, albeit slightly less responsive as you're controlling the phone. Because it's your phone, it shows real-time traffic etc., and maps are bang upto date. I don't have an iPhone so can't test CarPlay. The screen brightness automatically dims once the car lights are switched on.
I wanted DAB but this only has FM. Radio reception is excellent though. I used a twin fakra adapter, and had to trim one of the connectors to fit into the twin Audi socket.
Other functions I won't use are micro-SD slot, front USB socket and front AUX socket. It has a built-in mic on the unit, but this is overrided if you connect the supplied mic which can be positioned in the headlining or on the steering wheel cowl.

Installation:
The Atoto doesn't come with a cage. but is supplied with adjustable brackets for the sides. I didn't use these. Instead I used the Connects2 supplied cage and brackets. First thing to note is that the face plate of the Atoto is quite deep. Whilst it fits in the cage fine, its projection from the cage meant that the face of the Atoto would stick out in front of the Connects2 fascia - not good. I therefore decided to trim away the top and bottom of the cage by about 7 or 8mm, which allowed the Atoto to sit deeper into the cage. Easy job with tin snips.
It is supplied with 3 different harnesses: 2 with ISO connectors and 1 with bare wires. The difference between the 2 ISOs is the positions of the permanent and switched lives. I used connector B. It also has a video in / out harness that I didn't use, which can receive a front camera input, and output video to the rear of the headrests or whatever. No use in a TT.
I had already connected a sub using the un-used but live speaker outs from the Concert unit (a 3D printed connector that I friction fitted into the empty space in the quadlock) but I ditched this in favour of the standard RCAs that the Atoto has.
The Connects2 cage unfortunately didn't fit into the Audi aperture. Only by 1mm or so at each corner, so I had to file down the plastic in the Audi. Other than that everything was a doddle. Rear camera is wired up but sitting in the boot at the moment, pending sorting a route out to the back.
I've included a few pics of the installation and the unit powered up. Oh one final point - the thin bezel around the unit. Atoto provide 2 of these, but I used the Connects2 supplied one instead (they included 2 btw) The bezel wouldn't slide into the slot that you can see in most of the photos. It was just too tight a fit. In the end I filed 2 of the 4 tangs down slightly, which then allowed the bezel to slide in. As you can see, it's almost flush (the TT fascia is slightly curved so it'll never be totally flush) and you'll also see that the adjustment to the cage was absolutely necessary.
I wanted to upload a video to show boot-up speed, but mp4s aren't allowed. It's OK though I think - around 8 seconds from when the ignition is switched on until sound is heard.

Overall I am really happy with this unit. For £127 (+£7 postage) you can't go wrong. If anyone has any questions I'd be happy to answer them. And if I find any grumbles during use, I'll update this post.


----------



## JoedTT

idbpalacei said:


> Make - Kenwwod
> Model - DMX8019DABS
> Fitted - 3 July 2020
> 
> Hi all
> After a couple of years going backwards and forwards about whether to replace the old Nav Plus i`ve taken the plunge and had the above unit installed. It was a bit of a love hate relationship with the NP but after a couple of days ownership of the Kenwood i`m glad i`ve done it.
> 
> Thanks so much to the guys at Sounds Alarming in Welling , Kent for all there advice and knowledge. Only slight issue during fitting was the BOSE amp on my TTS needed a slightly different connection as first thought but once that was sorted it was a pretty straightforward fit.
> 
> They also fitted a reverse camera , DAB aerial and new microphone at the same time as the unit itself.
> 
> A lot more to learn but a few of the bullet points after a couple days ownership.
> 
> Everything syncing with my Samsung S10 phone. All wireless including mobile mirroring so i have my little tablet including playing Prime , Netflix and I Player etc. Sound is definitely upgraded with lots of options. Maps via Android Auto is great as well as other mapping options. One of the things i was concerned about was the look and potentially spoiling the OEM look but i think it slots in nicely.
> 
> As i say early days but impressed so far. Any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


Hi Ian, great post BTW. I'm fitting the same HU this week and have a concern about my Bose amp. Apparently there's a spare blue wire to use, any spec


----------



## JoedTT

idbpalacei said:


> Make - Kenwwod
> Model - DMX8019DABS
> Fitted - 3 July 2020
> 
> Hi all
> After a couple of years going backwards and forwards about whether to replace the old Nav Plus i`ve taken the plunge and had the above unit installed. It was a bit of a love hate relationship with the NP but after a couple of days ownership of the Kenwood i`m glad i`ve done it.
> 
> Thanks so much to the guys at Sounds Alarming in Welling , Kent for all there advice and knowledge. Only slight issue during fitting was the BOSE amp on my TTS needed a slightly different connection as first thought but once that was sorted it was a pretty straightforward fit.
> 
> They also fitted a reverse camera , DAB aerial and new microphone at the same time as the unit itself.
> 
> A lot more to learn but a few of the bullet points after a couple days ownership.
> 
> Everything syncing with my Samsung S10 phone. All wireless including mobile mirroring so i have my little tablet including playing Prime , Netflix and I Player etc. Sound is definitely upgraded with lots of options. Maps via Android Auto is great as well as other mapping options. One of the things i was concerned about was the look and potentially spoiling the OEM look but i think it slots in nicely.
> 
> As i say early days but impressed so far. Any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


Hi Ian, great job. Fitting the same HU this week, any specific direction on the spare blue wire for the Bose Amp would be really helpful.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## idbpalacei

Hi Joe,

Good choice btw 

There was an issue with the Bose amp when the guys were fitting it. I`m sorry but i didn`t really get involved but i gather it depends on which variation of the amp you have in the car. Any decent fitters should have it covered though. Sorry i cant be more specific but its quite a common thing that come s up . Other people on here maybe more technical and can explain better.

Let us know when its all up and running.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## JoedTT

idbpalacei said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Good choice btw
> 
> There was an issue with the Bose amp when the guys were fitting it. I`m sorry but i didn`t really get involved but i gather it depends on which variation of the amp you have in the car. Any decent fitters should have it covered though. Sorry i cant be more specific but its quite a common thing that come s up . Other people on here maybe more technical and can explain better.
> 
> Let us know when its all up and running.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian, I have power but no sound, will look to progress tomorrow

Joe


----------



## JoedTT

idbpalacei said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Good choice btw
> 
> There was an issue with the Bose amp when the guys were fitting it. I`m sorry but i didn`t really get involved but i gather it depends on which variation of the amp you have in the car. Any decent fitters should have it covered though. Sorry i cant be more specific but its quite a common thing that come s up . Other people on here maybe more technical and can explain better.
> 
> Let us know when its all up and running.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


Hi Ian

So it turned out my amp needed recoding. A local guy did this for me 5 mins and £20 and all sorted.

For reference, the connects2 loom provided has a spare blue lead. The blue/white lead fro the hu connects to this as well as the power lead from the FM aerial.

Unit is up and running and sounding sweet.


----------



## idbpalacei

JoedTT said:


> idbpalacei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe,
> 
> Good choice btw
> 
> There was an issue with the Bose amp when the guys were fitting it. I`m sorry but i didn`t really get involved but i gather it depends on which variation of the amp you have in the car. Any decent fitters should have it covered though. Sorry i cant be more specific but its quite a common thing that come s up . Other people on here maybe more technical and can explain better.
> 
> Let us know when its all up and running.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian
> 
> So it turned out my amp needed recoding. A local guy did this for me 5 mins and £20 and all sorted.
> 
> For reference, the connects2 loom provided has a spare blue lead. The blue/white lead fro the hu connects to this as well as the power lead from the FM aerial.
> 
> Unit is up and running and sounding sweet.
Click to expand...

Great news yes that rings a bell . I knew it was easy fix though


----------



## magikinico

Hello,

First, I apologize for my English because I'm french :? 
I have a TT MK2 8J with Concert HU without Bose. It seems that even if there's no bose, there is a digital amp in the rear left boot.

I want to update by an aftermarket model : ATOTO S8 ULTRA (android - 4g sim car slot - carplay / android auto etc...)
I want to keep the steering wheel control of course and in a second time add a rear camera- automatically shown once the rear shift is engaged.

Could you tell which wiring harness I have to buy from Connects2 ?
It seems that the one included into the CTKAU03 kit isn't ok (CTSAD00C.2) because it doesn't remote by wire the amp.
Does the CTSAD009.2 is OK ?

Thanks in advance for your reply / help

Nicolas.


----------



## af_135y

i bought the CTSAD002.2 which worked fine for me. You'll need a patch lead for it for the steering wheel control


----------



## magikinico

af_135y said:


> i bought the CTSAD002.2 which worked fine for me. You'll need a patch lead for it for the steering wheel control


Thanks for your reply.
The CTSAD002.2 seems to be an evolution of the CTSAD00C.2 : description are close together
Could you tel me which HU you bought ?


----------



## af_135y

I got the Atoto SA102. i posted about in earlier in this thread


----------



## magikinico

af_135y said:


> I got the Atoto SA102. i posted about in earlier in this thread


Thanks to help me.

The fact is that you bought the CTSAD002.2, separately because cheaper than the complete kit CTKAU03.
Into the CTKAU03 installation kit, there is the CTSAD00C.2.
On the link of the CTKAU03, it is noted "Not Compatible With Vehicles With Digital Amplifier" and nothing on the page of the CTSAD00C.2.

Do you think the CTSAD00C.2 (provided into CTKAU03 kit) is equivalent to the CTSAD002.2 you used ?

https://connects2.com/Product/ProductItem/CTSAD00C.2
https://connects2.com/Product/ProductItem/CTKAU03
https://connects2.com/Product/ProductItem/CTSAD002.2

Many thanks for your help - Sorry my English.

Nicolas.


----------



## af_135y

It looks like the CTSAD00C.2 includes the CTSAD002.2 (quad lock) plus an ISO loom, looking at the pictures. Their description also mentions supplying both types of connector. You don't need the ISO version. To be sure, just drop them an email.
You'll be connecting the HU upto the RCA connectors on the new loom, which are connected to the white rectangular section in the quadlock.


----------



## af_135y

What year is your car? I vaguely remember reading about later models having amps that needed to be switched on by canbus? Maybe that's what they mean by digital amp..? Mine's 2009 and was all fine.


----------



## magikinico

af_135y said:


> It looks like the CTSAD00C.2 includes the CTSAD002.2 (quad lock) plus an ISO loom, looking at the pictures. Their description also mentions supplying both types of connector. You don't need the ISO version. To be sure, just drop them an email.
> You'll be connecting the HU upto the RCA connectors on the new loom, which are connected to the white rectangular section in the quadlock.


I will check with Conects2



af_135y said:


> What year is your car? I vaguely remember reading about later models having amps that needed to be switched on by canbus? Maybe that's what they mean by digital amp..? Mine's 2009 and was all fine.


2011 - restyling with the updated front bumper.
I read the same about the amps remoted by canbus. It seems that the "no sound" with aftermarket HU can be avoided with VCDS on the module 47.

Thanks.


----------



## fintt987

af_135y said:


> I got the Atoto SA102. i posted about in earlier in this thread


Hi af_135y, question about Atoto SA102.
How has the head unit been for you?
Any problems/complaints about it?

Thanks!


----------



## af_135y

@fintt987, it's been fine. Performs much better than a £120 unit should.

After a few months usage, I will say the following. I definitely prefer the sound over the Concert unit, but as the OEM amp and speakers were retained I am assuming this is because of the flexibility of the new EQ against the pre-EQ'd/limited tone controls of the Concert unit. I like a bright treble, but for the first time I've actually EQ'd the higher frequencies below 0.

I had to replace the aerial adapter after a few weeks, as there was distortion even when listening to strong stations. It's been OK since. I do miss DAB though, as this unit only has FM/AM, and there is no neat way to add it according to Atoto support. My car doesn't have steering wheel controls, and Atoto sell a unit that straps onto the steering wheel. It's ugly as hell though, otherwise I'd have considered that.

Despite driving only 1500 miles this past year, I've used Android Auto a good few times. Mixed results, but mostly good overall. It works every single time, and allows full control of Maps, Spotify, TuneIn, Messages, News etc. but has frozen on a few occasions - once while using Maps and I missed a junction. Each time all I did was press the Home button, then the Android Auto icon and it all returned. Navigation was maintained and the correct music source/song etc. Not the biggest hassle, but a glitch nonetheless. Whether this can be attributed to the head unit or my phone, I cannot confirm as I only have one phone. The manual states that the original USB cable supplied with the phone should be used, which I do. But the sheathing on this is split/open at the phone end which may be affecting connection. I don't have Apple, so cannot comment on CarPlay.

Other points... The unit has the facility to remember the volume of each source separately, which is very useful. 'Panel illumination' is misspelt in the settings! The reverse camera annoyingly overrides all other controls. The volume buttons are physical buttons, but they don't work when the camera is on. If you have steering wheel controls, they may work, but the buttons definitely don't. Unlike the OEM installation, the unit switches off the instant the ignition is off. I'd prefer to be able to power it up with the ignition off whilst parked, but this isn't available. That's all I can think of for now. All from memory as I haven't driven it for a couple of weeks!


----------



## mdickens98

I fitted an Xtrons octa core system (PBX70ATT) into my Mk2 convertible last week, it's a non- bose car so using standard audi amp and everything is working great, love the new head unit but one thing I've noticed is that despite using the same amp the volume is not as high as the original concert unit. Has anyone found a way to increase the line level output on these units to get a bit more volume?


----------



## F3rnando

mdickens98 said:


> I fitted an Xtrons octa core system (PBX70ATT) into my Mk2 convertible last week, it's a non- bose car so using standard audi amp and everything is working great, love the new head unit but one thing I've noticed is that despite using the same amp the volume is not as high as the original concert unit. Has anyone found a way to increase the line level output on these units to get a bit more volume?


In the EQ options ia a "loud" option there, and then you can up the pre-amp slider too for more "volume".


----------



## Sophus

I have the Xtrons head unit installed in my new to me car. Have since I got it upgraded the firmware with Hal9k Mod 4.0 and added a CarPlay wired and wireless dongle. 
So far so good. 
However, everyone I call complain about dreadful call quality. I have no mic installed, so assume the mic in front of the head unit is the one used. 
Can I improve the call by adding a dedicated mic? 
If so, do you have any recommendations based on experience.

PS: I am a sucker for details and would like to avoid anything that is looking very aftermarket and out of order, so bonus points if there are mics that may be installed in the original overhead cluster or hidden out of view.


----------



## F3rnando

Sophus said:


> I have the Xtrons head unit installed in my new to me car. Have since I got it upgraded the firmware with Hal9k Mod 4.0 and added a CarPlay wired and wireless dongle.
> So far so good.
> However, everyone I call complain about dreadful call quality. I have no mic installed, so assume the mic in front of the head unit is the one used.
> Can I improve the call by adding a dedicated mic?
> If so, do you have any recommendations based on experience.
> 
> PS: I am a sucker for details and would like to avoid anything that is looking very aftermarket and out of order, so bonus points if there are mics that may be installed in the original overhead cluster or hidden out of view.


Here is an ideia!!


----------



## happychappy

Sophus said:


> I have the Xtrons head unit installed in my new to me car. Have since I got it upgraded the firmware with Hal9k Mod 4.0 and added a CarPlay wired and wireless dongle.
> So far so good.
> However, everyone I call complain about dreadful call quality. I have no mic installed, so assume the mic in front of the head unit is the one used.
> Can I improve the call by adding a dedicated mic?
> If so, do you have any recommendations based on experience.
> 
> PS: I am a sucker for details and would like to avoid anything that is looking very aftermarket and out of order, so bonus points if there are mics that may be installed in the original overhead cluster or hidden out of view.


If purchasing an aftermarket microphone look out for Fiscon, they are on eBay, Amazon etc










https://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/produc ... e-upgrade/

Many head units have a microphone included in the box that is designed to operate correctly with that unit and so this, if available, should be used.

When using the supplied microphone this may not fit the microphone holder in the light cluster correctly, if so wrap some thin open cell foam around the outside to make the microphone a snug fit - avoiding covering the (monitoring) hole at the end of the microphone of course.










A most important tip whatever microphone you decide to use iis to wrap the lead in Tessa cloth tape, this will help stop noise reaching the microphone by stopping the lead from vibrating/rattling










Good luck fitting the microphone, I always wear gloves when removing trim panels as I find they can have a tendency to bite back  :lol:


----------



## mdickens98

F3rnando said:


> mdickens98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted an Xtrons octa core system (PBX70ATT) into my Mk2 convertible last week, it's a non- bose car so using standard audi amp and everything is working great, love the new head unit but one thing I've noticed is that despite using the same amp the volume is not as high as the original concert unit. Has anyone found a way to increase the line level output on these units to get a bit more volume?
> 
> 
> 
> In the EQ options ia a "loud" option there, and then you can up the pre-amp slider too for more "volume".
Click to expand...

Where is the Pre-amp slider, can't see it in the EQ? Any idea if a firmware upgrade is needed to improve things?


----------



## F3rnando

mdickens98 said:


> F3rnando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdickens98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fitted an Xtrons octa core system (PBX70ATT) into my Mk2 convertible last week, it's a non- bose car so using standard audi amp and everything is working great, love the new head unit but one thing I've noticed is that despite using the same amp the volume is not as high as the original concert unit. Has anyone found a way to increase the line level output on these units to get a bit more volume?
> 
> 
> 
> In the EQ options ia a "loud" option there, and then you can up the pre-amp slider too for more "volume".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the Pre-amp slider, can't see it in the EQ? Any idea if a firmware upgrade is needed to improve things?
Click to expand...

The loudness button didn't raise the volume? What is the android version on the device ?


----------



## Sophus

F3rnando said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Xtrons head unit installed in my new to me car. Have since I got it upgraded the firmware with Hal9k Mod 4.0 and added a CarPlay wired and wireless dongle.
> So far so good.
> However, everyone I call complain about dreadful call quality. I have no mic installed, so assume the mic in front of the head unit is the one used.
> Can I improve the call by adding a dedicated mic?
> If so, do you have any recommendations based on experience.
> 
> PS: I am a sucker for details and would like to avoid anything that is looking very aftermarket and out of order, so bonus points if there are mics that may be installed in the original overhead cluster or hidden out of view.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an ideia!!
Click to expand...

Thank you both of you for your advice. Ended up ordering the Enfig mic, based on favorable reviews. Hope it improves call quality.


----------



## mdickens98

> The loudness button didn't raise the volume? What is the android version on the device ?


It's on Android 10, the loudness button definitely helped and it sounds pretty good but it's still not as loud as the OEM head unit. I'm thinking I might just install an after market amp then run new wiring and upgrade all the speakers but that could quickly become an expensive and big job


----------



## F3rnando

I use an app called Poweramp pro, imo the best app for music with a dedicated EQ and lots of stuff fo tweak sound.

What rom is in the device, is it a cooked one or OTA ?


----------



## Sophus

Have the Xtrons, as mentioned earlier in this thread. Sound quality in a call is horrible according to those I call. So I bought an external mic (Enig AUD4), fitted it well with Tessa velour tape wrapping and everything and connected it to the female 3.5 mm jack at the harness coming from the Xtron, labeled "Mic". However, the call quality is just as bad after the new mic was hooked up.

Do I now have two mics active? 
Do I need to turn off the internal mic in the unit somehow? Can I turn it off?
Or did I do something wrong with the connection? Is that Mic-labeled connector for something not phone related?

Upgraded to Hal9K Mod 4. the Bluetooth module driver selected is noe Wq_BC6. Is this the correct one for the octa version? Don't remember what it used to be. Will experiment with other options. 
Don't have the instructions for the Xtrons unit unfortunately as it was in fitted by the previous owner. 
Would appreciate a hint. Thank you.


----------



## mdickens98

F3rnando said:


> I use an app called Poweramp pro, imo the best app for music with a dedicated EQ and lots of stuff fo tweak sound.
> What rom is in the device, is it a cooked one or OTA ?


Not sure what you mean by 'cooked one' but it's the stock firmware that Xtrons supply. Regardless, I've found out the audio issue is down to a combination of Spotify and Android Auto. If I play a CD its louder (and sounds slightly clearer too), I tried downloading an mp3 and playing that straight off the unit too and that's louder so it seems Spotify is doing something to the audio resulting in it being quieter. Bit of a shame as having Spotify in the car is really handy, but at least I know it's not faulty.


----------



## F3rnando

mdickens98 said:


> F3rnando said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use an app called Poweramp pro, imo the best app for music with a dedicated EQ and lots of stuff fo tweak sound.
> What rom is in the device, is it a cooked one or OTA ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by 'cooked one' but it's the stock firmware that Xtrons supply. Regardless, I've found out the audio issue is down to a combination of Spotify and Android Auto. If I play a CD its louder (and sounds slightly clearer too), I tried downloading an mp3 and playing that straight off the unit too and that's louder so it seems Spotify is doing something to the audio resulting in it being quieter. Bit of a shame as having Spotify in the car is really handy, but at least I know it's not faulty.
Click to expand...

A cooked ota rom is a aftermarket rom...
On spotify go to settings and disable normalize volume , and try the volume level setting also.

Good luck.


----------



## Wdfboltonc

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to share my experience with upgrading the standard Audi Symphony head unit (with Bose) in the hopes that it would help others. Before upgrading, I did a lot of research on different head units (Kenwood, JVC as well as Chinese brands like Xtrons) and the main reason for purchasing a Chinese branded unit was that they look OEM as well seem to be more compatible with the Bose (I read a lot of articles with units being upgraded and no sound due to the Bose amplifiers not being signalled to turn on).

After review discussion (https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2003463) and related YouTube videos, I ordered a PX6 unit from AliExpress on Jun 21st (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000860135257.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.41534c4d2SqJcj) and after responding to a query from the seller (asking car details and picture of existing radio to verify I had purchased the correct head unit), the unit arrived on Jun 28th. I purchased unit with Wireless CarPlay and DSP and the extra option of send from European Warehouse (£23.79) and confirmed with seller that the import duty would be covered by the seller.

Box was delivered and once opened, unit was securely packaged with all leads, Head unit removal keys and trim tools (I purchased removal keys and trim tools as well but not needed). Installation was straight forwards. Connecting all the leads into the unit and to the quad lock from the car. I did struggle a little with pushing the head unit back in. Getting the 4 plastic connectors to situate themselves requires a little patience. I did also add a small dense sponge under the radio to take the weight of the unit and this helped to align the radio better.










My initial impressions if that the head unit sounds better than the OEM symphony. There is a built in DSP which allows a better configuration of the levels. Pairing my iPhone with the unit was straight forward and Wireless Apple CarPlay worked without issues. The first boot time took less than a minute and subsequent load times (from sleep) is within seconds.

As part of this, I also removed the Audi phone cradle unit and installed a Wireless charge mat (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07STBDS6H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) which connects to the 5v charge USB from the radio.










My next steps is to install the DAB (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001152198027.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.41534c4d2SqJcj) just arrived and also purchase and install a reversing camera (used to a reversing camera and reverse dip mirrors on my other car). Quite tempted to add a 4G USB dongle for the inbuilt google maps. Not sure if anyone else has done this and if it is worth doing.

Pros:
•	Good OEM look
•	Large screens (I got the 9" Screen)
•	Compatible with addons like DAB, TPMS, Cameras, etc
•	Better sound than the OEM radio
•	Builtin Wireless Apple Carplay (this was a must to have music and navigation)
•	Plug & Play replacement

Cons:
•	Radio signal a bit weaker (hopefully address this add a DAB module)


----------



## Trep

idbpalacei said:


> Make - Kenwwod
> Model - DMX8019DABS
> Fitted - 3 July 2020
> 
> Hi all
> After a couple of years going backwards and forwards about whether to replace the old Nav Plus i`ve taken the plunge and had the above unit installed. It was a bit of a love hate relationship with the NP but after a couple of days ownership of the Kenwood i`m glad i`ve done it.
> 
> Thanks so much to the guys at Sounds Alarming in Welling , Kent for all there advice and knowledge. Only slight issue during fitting was the BOSE amp on my TTS needed a slightly different connection as first thought but once that was sorted it was a pretty straightforward fit.
> 
> They also fitted a reverse camera , DAB aerial and new microphone at the same time as the unit itself.
> 
> A lot more to learn but a few of the bullet points after a couple days ownership.
> 
> Everything syncing with my Samsung S10 phone. All wireless including mobile mirroring so i have my little tablet including playing Prime , Netflix and I Player etc. Sound is definitely upgraded with lots of options. Maps via Android Auto is great as well as other mapping options. One of the things i was concerned about was the look and potentially spoiling the OEM look but i think it slots in nicely.
> 
> As i say early days but impressed so far. Any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


Hi, a year later... 
I see you say "all wireless" with a Samsung (android), does that incluse android auto wireless? Cause as far as I know DMX8019DABS shouldn't have wireless android auto? Only apple carplay wireless and wired android auto..

And also, a year later, still happy with it?


----------



## idbpalacei

*Hi, a year later... 
I see you say "all wireless" with a Samsung (android), does that incluse android auto wireless? Cause as far as I know DMX8019DABS shouldn't have wireless android auto? Only apple carplay wireless and wired android auto..

And also, a year later, still happy with it? *

I suppose i mean there are no wires if you have the right phone etc, You can turn it it no one big tablet if you mirror the phone onto the Kenwood unit once you pair everything up. Sorry probably not explained very well but not that techie

A year down the line...wish id of done it a lot earlier. Really recommend


----------



## Trep

idbpalacei said:


> *Hi, a year later...
> I see you say "all wireless" with a Samsung (android), does that incluse android auto wireless? Cause as far as I know DMX8019DABS shouldn't have wireless android auto? Only apple carplay wireless and wired android auto..
> 
> And also, a year later, still happy with it? *
> 
> I suppose i mean there are no wires if you have the right phone etc, You can turn it it no one big tablet if you mirror the phone onto the Kenwood unit once you pair everything up. Sorry probably not explained very well but not that techie
> 
> A year down the line...wish id of done it a lot earlier. Really recommend


Alright thanks


----------



## Reamesy

idbpalacei said:


> Make - Kenwwod
> Model - DMX8019DABS


So after a rocky start with my original purchase used form Ebay which had no sound from the mic (returned), I was looking at returning to the original RNS-E however, I managed to get one brand new from a local seller on Facebook for £400. All is good. Udated the firmware to the latest version https://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/mm/firmware/2019/2019o/eng.html.

Then I managed to change the start up logo to something a little more OEM. Instructions and images along with txt files needed are in a zip attached.

The images below are just the jpgs and can not be used. You must use the images in BMP format as per the included instructions.

I am using it with wireless Apple CarPlay and so far ticks all my boxes. MFSW controls all working with this kit https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/con...6-2014-double-din-car-stereo-fitting-kit.html


----------



## wsantos

Had this Kenwood head unit fitted to my 2008 TT 6 months ago and it works flawlessly. https://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/c ... X8020DABS/

Not the cheapest I know but it's guaranteed to work. I chose this specifically model for the wireless screen mirroring and Android Auto features.


----------



## vanday

Hi Folks

Firstly I must apologise if what I ask is covered in the 18 pages of posts previous. The very first unit reviewed on page 1 looks to be almost identical (apart from mine being non-CD) to the unbranded unit I have bought through aliexpress: 119.68US $ 32% OFF|4G RAM 64G ROM Android 10 Car Radio GPS Navigation 2din Autoradio WIFI BT Multimedia Player for Audi TT MK2 8J 2006 2012 RDS DSP|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress
I think perhaps the big difference is that the huge discount buying from aliexpress is offset by things not being 'sorted' & ready out-of-the-box. At the moment I am only getting a stereo output L&R so I can only connect the front or rear speakers, but not both. There is a wiring diagram on the Audi unit, and one on the Aliexpress listing, but still it is confusing. The Audi unit has 'LINE' FL FR RL RR & Earth with very small pins but also LF- LF+ RF- RF+ with large pins in a block of 8 with the other 4 N.C.









I presume that there is no other amplifier hidden in the car as standard. So which of the connector pins from the Audi unit are actually sending the signal to the speakers?

Thanks for any help
Andrew


----------



## tttony

Most UK Mk2 TTs have an amp in the boot located behind the left side pane. If you have a working speaker in the middle of the gash top ( not just the grill) then you have an amp in the the boot. if you have "Bose" badges on your speakers, the the boot amp is a Bose one.

If you have an amp in the boot, then the L&R line outputs from your new HU have to be connected to the amp via the cars existing wiring.


----------



## vanday

Thanks Tony, No Bose badges and will have to check on the centre speaker in the dash. Makes sense as the only RR & RL connects on Audi unit are line ones with tiny pins and shared earth, but also strange that the Audi unit is so large at 17cm deep and 2din high. It must have at least a stereo amp built it even if it doesn't use it. As the new unit only has L & R in 'line' then I may be stuffed. It does have powered (I believe) FL,FR,RR,RL, but you don't want to go sending them to the car's amp I bet!

What this cheep Chinese (although everything is made there now) needs is good instructions. If I do manage to work it out so it all works I'll post it all here and review the unit.


----------



## tttony

The factory HU puts out Front L+R and Rear L&R line level signals. The factory amp in the boot is a five channel amp and requires all four signals and from them derives a centre channel for the speaker in the middle of the dash.


----------



## bjwfindlay

wrong thread sorry


----------



## bjwfindlay

Wdfboltonc said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I wanted to share my experience with upgrading the standard Audi Symphony head unit (with Bose) in the hopes that it would help others. Before upgrading, I did a lot of research on different head units (Kenwood, JVC as well as Chinese brands like Xtrons) and the main reason for purchasing a Chinese branded unit was that they look OEM as well seem to be more compatible with the Bose (I read a lot of articles with units being upgraded and no sound due to the Bose amplifiers not being signalled to turn on).
> 
> After review discussion (Product Review - The New PX6 Android 10 System) and related YouTube videos, I ordered a PX6 unit from AliExpress on Jun 21st (219.62US $ 17% OFF|Android 10 5*USB PX6 4+64G Car Multimedia Player For AUDI TT MK2 2006 2014 TDA7850 Wireless Carplay Bluetooth 5.0 DAB GPS Radio|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress) and after responding to a query from the seller (asking car details and picture of existing radio to verify I had purchased the correct head unit), the unit arrived on Jun 28th. I purchased unit with Wireless CarPlay and DSP and the extra option of send from European Warehouse (£23.79) and confirmed with seller that the import duty would be covered by the seller.
> 
> Box was delivered and once opened, unit was securely packaged with all leads, Head unit removal keys and trim tools (I purchased removal keys and trim tools as well but not needed). Installation was straight forwards. Connecting all the leads into the unit and to the quad lock from the car. I did struggle a little with pushing the head unit back in. Getting the 4 plastic connectors to situate themselves requires a little patience. I did also add a small dense sponge under the radio to take the weight of the unit and this helped to align the radio better.
> 
> View attachment 466141
> 
> 
> My initial impressions if that the head unit sounds better than the OEM symphony. There is a built in DSP which allows a better configuration of the levels. Pairing my iPhone with the unit was straight forward and Wireless Apple CarPlay worked without issues. The first boot time took less than a minute and subsequent load times (from sleep) is within seconds.
> 
> As part of this, I also removed the Audi phone cradle unit and installed a Wireless charge mat (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07STBDS6H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) which connects to the 5v charge USB from the radio.
> 
> View attachment 466145
> 
> 
> My next steps is to install the DAB (21.99US $ 25% OFF|Dab Radio Receiver In Car Antenna Digital DAB+ Adapter Tuner Box Audio USB Amplified Loop Antenna Android Decoding Radio Receive|Aerials| - AliExpress) just arrived and also purchase and install a reversing camera (used to a reversing camera and reverse dip mirrors on my other car). Quite tempted to add a 4G USB dongle for the inbuilt google maps. Not sure if anyone else has done this and if it is worth doing.
> 
> Pros:
> • Good OEM look
> • Large screens (I got the 9" Screen)
> • Compatible with addons like DAB, TPMS, Cameras, etc
> • Better sound than the OEM radio
> • Builtin Wireless Apple Carplay (this was a must to have music and navigation)
> • Plug & Play replacement
> 
> Cons:
> • Radio signal a bit weaker (hopefully address this add a DAB module)


If you want to play Spotify or use an app that requires data (via your android phone's 4/5G), does you android phone need to be plugged in or can it be connected via bluetooth/wifi?


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Looking for opinions from the roadster owners please - Having tried both the RNSE & an early Pioneer Car play unit the *Pioneer SPH-DA120 * I find the brightness of the Pioneer unit is poor in direct sunlight with the roof down - what are the android units like for this please - any problems - recommendations or avoids please.


----------



## Baz

Hi there - has any one used this unit from Ali- express . It has 6Gb ram and wireless CarPlay which is making me v interested. 



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002931357482.html


----------



## arthurturcottephotog

I have a 2008 roadster and have installed a sony 9500es. Very visible with top down and sounds great.


----------



## quaTTro69

Is there a dedicated thread to installing the “PX6” looking head units (there are 69 different ones on Ali) into a MK2 with Bose? I bought one only to figure it doesn’t support the ISO “blue” connector I assume goes to my Bose speakers.

truing to decipher Alibaba instructions is proving to be difficult.


----------



## Ollieread

Nice! How did you wire in the wireless charging usb line? My TT only has a AuX input.


----------

